# What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?



## Aquarius (Nov 27, 2016)

*What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?*​​Sunday 27[SUP]th[/SUP] November 2016. Today is Advent Sunday, also called the First Sunday of Advent among the Western Christian Churches. It is the first day of the liturgical year and the start of the season of Advent. On this day in Lutheran, Anglican and Methodist churches priests wear violet-coloured or blue vestments and the first Advent candle is lit at Mass in the same colours.

The Age of Aquarius began around the year 1900 of our time and the question arises whether Christmas still has any meaning for us and our world. We have reached the age when the God’s sacred wisdom and truth is flowing with ever increasing strength directly from the Source of our being into all human hearts and souls who are open and ready to receive it, as well as those of our whole world. The deeper we move into this age, the more powerful these energies can be felt and the clearer it becomes that Christmas really has a great deal to give to us.

Earth life is a school, a mystery school to be precise. I am saying this because throughout my writings the mysteries of the Jesus story have constantly been revealing themselves. The tale turned out to be a legend, but in my view Christmas and the birth of the Christ child has much more meaning for our present time than could previously have been imagined. And that’s what this collection of chapters from my jottings is all about.

I believe that the Jesus legend was specifically designed to move us and our world, when the right time for this to happen had come, onto a higher spiritual octave and into ever new dimensions of experiencing our earthly existence. As you will soon be able to see for yourself, the weeks of Advent are a preparation for the birth of the Christ child, who for over two thousand years has been waiting to be born in the heart of humankind, individually and collectively. And if you belong to those who are asking: ‘Can Christmas still give us something?’, my reply is: ‘Yes, it has!’ And you have come to the right place to find out what.

* * *

*Christmas In Our Time*

_*




*_​ 
It’s Christmas in our time when:
We live in difficult times and through our behaviour 
Provide a good example of what living with faith truly means.
When someone tries to make sense of the sacred texts of our world,
Finds in them a new understanding of the symbolisms
All of them have always contained,
And shares is knowledge with others,
So they can recognise for themselves
That the infant in the manger is a symbol of the
First stirrings of humankind’s own higher nature.
In due course this awakens in human hearts the Divine qualities
Of love and respect, tolerance and compassion for all lifeforms,
Which for a long time have been waiting to 
Come alive in every human heart and soul.
When as a result of this, we humbly bend our knees,
Our hearts filled with love and devotion before what 
The Holy child and Its parents truly represent,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When another one of God’s children of the Earth 
Finds out that the Jesus story is a legend
And that no-one will wave some kind of a magic wand,
To save and redeem us and our world,
And that the only way this can happen is when each one of us
Brings forth their Christ characteristics 
From the very core of their own being
And starts to behave accordingly,
Another Divine spark has come alive 
And a Christ child has been born,
It’s Christmas in our time. 

When through such knowledge those in despair
Find rest and peace, comfort and healing,
When the bringers of this good news act unselfishly, 
With love and integrity, honesty and truth,
And without seeking fame and fortune
Or other personal advantages,
Feels nothing but compassion and love for 
Other people’s suffering and enters into it,
Ever more Divine sparks are coming alive in human hearts. 
With each one Christ is born in earthly life and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When in recognition of their true nature as children of the One,
People’s hearts and souls open and they reach out
To each other and say: ‘I forgive you!’,
The wounds of all lifetimes are healing
And the soul of our world does the same.
When human beings treat each other with kindness and respect
For themselves and each other,
When hands reach across all barriers 
Of colour and race, dogma and creed,
And souls, knowing that we are all children of the One,
Look for that which unites us and forget about
What once separated us from each other,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When souls love each other wisely, through thick and thin,
Faithfully and true, totally and unconditionally, 
The way our Creator loves all of us,
The have learnt to love God’s way and
Their love is Divine and holy.
When people understand that God means the Holy Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life,
Whose only born Son/Daughter is the Great White Light,
The Universal Christ,
Who dwells at the top of the spiritual mountain,
Which all belief systems of our world are aiming to reach;
When yet another one of us grasps that it was 
The Universal Christ’s Spirit who
Once gave us the legend of the Master Jesus’ life,
So S/He could speak through it and, 
With the help of the symbolisms contained in this tale, 
Help us find a better understanding of 
The initiations all human souls eventually 
Have to experience in earthly life, 
It’s Christmas in our time.

When the depiction of the child in the manger
Helps us to recognise the love of our own Divine Parents,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Who created our world and everything in it,
Including each one of us, to create opportunities 
For learning something from every experience,
So that we should grow in wisdom and understanding;
When with deep gratitude we feel that the Divine characteristics
Of our true parents are coming alive not only in our own heart
But also in ever more others because they too 
Are making conscious efforts in all their encounters 
To act in more kind and loving ways, 
Not just at Yuletide but any day of the year, 
Then every day
It’s Christmas in our time.

When for the people of today good things are happening
And regardless of the events in the world around us,
When for them Christmas, in spite of what some say against it,
Truly becomes a feast of joy;
When in the imagery of the child in the manger
We recognise our own Christ child within
And as a result take a new delight 
In the beautiful old stories and carols,
Because we can see that in their own sweet way
They have always been true, after all,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When instead of taking the ancient tales literally,
The way we had to do in the past,
Ever more people comprehend the esoteric symbolisms
That have always been hiding behind their surface words,
Each time another one of us through this 
Finds a fresh appreciation of the myths and legends of our world;
When yet another human soul on the Earth plane
Grasps that the only thing that was ever needed 
Was a new interpretation of them, 
Then a renewal of faith is taking place in our world
And a genuine love for God’s wisdom and truth,
Mercy and love grows in ever more hearts and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When people of all nations throw away their weapons
And resolve their disputes in peaceful ways;
When instead they reach out for each other in friendship and love;
When with each new soul who awakens to their true nature,
The Christ spirit is born and comes alive in yet another human heart,
The soul of our world and the Angels in the Heavens rejoice,
For the long promised second coming is with us
And a true Christ-Mass is taking place on the Earth.
With that Christmas in our time 
Has at last found its real meaning.

Hallelujah!

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 28, 2016)

*We Three Kings Of Orient Are

*_*



*_​ 
The 6[SUP]th[/SUP] January is the day of the Epiphany, one of the three principal and oldest festival days of the Christian churches. The others are Easter and Christmas. The Epiphany is a commemoration of the day when the legend tells us that the presence of the baby Jesus Christ was for the first time revealed to our world. The word itself has its origin in the Greek ‘epiphaneia’, which means manifestation and/or exposure to view. The event originated in the Eastern church, where at first it also included a celebration of Christ’s birth. However, by the year 354 the church in Rome had decided to move the date of Christ’s birth to the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December and the Epiphany to the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] January. In the Western church the festival is primarily in honour of the visit of the infant Jesus by the Magi, while the Eastern church celebrates it in memory of the baptism of Jesus.

For Christian churches throughout our world the Epiphany has remained a holy day. Special services are celebrated every year in remembrance of the day when, according to the Jesus legend, the holy infant was first presented to our world. In spite of the Bible’s aversion to astrology, it is interesting to note that at the time the New Testament was written, astronomy and astrology were still one subject that was widely practised. How fortunate that the more enlightened Christians of our time no longer have any difficulties with accepting that the three wise men, had they ever existed in the reality of Earth life, would have been astronomers as well as astrologers.

The symbolisms contained in the Epiphany story are poignant and potent ones. To my mind, there are some significant parallels between this tale and our age, because we have reached the phase of our development as a race when the Christ child is waiting to be born in all hearts. First there are the three wise men, who came to worship and adore the child and to present it with their gifts. The three companions are thought to have been Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In Christianity’s early days the men were called magi, because their activities were then considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the only one that mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they could have come from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen.

Later traditions gave the men separate nationalities and colours of skin, as a symbol of the worship of the Christ child by all nations. The wise ones were called Balthazar, Melchior and Gaspar or Casper. It was only in the third Century that the church declared them to be Kings, possibly in an attempt to justify the prophecy in Psalm 72:11: ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ You will be able to find out more about the symbolism of the men’s kingship and their gifts in the chapter ‘The Three Wise Men’, which will follow shortly.

Be that as it may, the legend tells us that the men could read God’s Wisdom in the stars. Wisdom and knowledge spiritually are light and ignorance darkness. The knowledge that came to the men intuitively is the light of the Highest Star that was capable of leading them to the child in the stable. In the same way, modern astrology can act as the light that shows each one of us the way to the Christ child in our own hearts. The crib and the stable represent the human heart, the most humble place on Earth. And now at long last the time has come for the child of the highest parentage, the Christ child, to come fully alive in all hearts. Yet, it can do so only when we approach it with a loving and reverend heart and above all with sincerity and deep humility. And when it does come alive, it shows us how we each can do our own share of blessing and healing, saving and redeeming ourselves, each other and our world.

Shepherds, in the Middle East at the time the Jesus legend was created, were considered to be the lowest of the low of all people. Thus the shepherds and the visiting kings represent the lowest and the Highest ranks of population in our world. All human souls on the Earth plane eventually reach the evolutionary level when they freely and willing kneel before their Christ child and pray for its help, hence: ‘Every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’ So holy and entirely good is the child in the manger that even the sheep and the oxen, who represent the animal part of humankind’s nature, do not feel threatened and are unafraid. And so they kneel peacefully and contently by the side of the child. Its High and Holy parents, in earthly life symbolised by Mary and Joseph, are looking on and all present are joint together in adoration of the child. The Christ Star above the stable shines into the heart and soul of us and our world to bring peace, while high above the Earth plane around the throne of God the Angels are singing their praises.

The world and its evil machinations are symbolised by Herod and those around him and all they stood for. Yet, in spite of all their efforts at killing the Christ child, they did not succeed. It could not be done because this very special child – then and now – enjoys the all-powerful protection by its Divine parents and the Angels. No matter how hard anyone tries to kill the Christ child within, in the long run it cannot be accomplished by anyone. And because each one of us is a spark of God’s great light and power, we are just as immortal and indestructible as the child in the manger and enjoy the same powerful protection.

The three men knew, as well as we do in our age, that knowledge is power. And because they were wise, they appreciated that their knowledge of the child should not be placed into the wrong hands, i.e. the unready. This applies to each one of us. No-one will force us to turn to God in prayer and meditation to consciously ask for help to be guided back into the wisdom and the conscious knowledge of our true self and into the presence of the Divine in our lives. Only when they have reached a certain evolutionary point are human souls ready to receive this knowledge.

Now our whole world is reaching this phase in its spiritual development and it is up to each one of us to call upon God’s knowledge and wisdom to guide and protect us, individually and as a race. If during our quiet reflections, prayers and meditations on the healing journey there rise from the innermost core of our being, our subconscious, memories from past lifetimes that appear to be too evil for words, fear not. God and the Angels are waiting for us to call upon them to show us how to resolve and redeem even our most ancient and difficult Karma. With their help even the greatest evil can and must be transmuted into the highest good for the whole of Creation.

I find it helpful to know that all my experiences only ever came and still are coming into my life, because each one is trying to teach me something. All our experiences always come for this reason, in spite of the fact that for a very long time we lack the spiritual awareness to understand their meaning. Appreciating and accepting that this is so, sets us free to look for and find the intended learning from the experiences of the past – our own and those of our world. When human souls finally understand why things had to happen, their gratitude for even the most traumatic events is genuine and heartfelt. In this way they are transmuted into well learnt lessons and have at last found a constructive use.

The awareness that every soul contains God’s highest qualities enables each one of us to make a conscious effort at bringing forth their very best from the depth of our own being. That is how all of us in the end have to deal with and slowly overcome the drives and urges of our earthly nature, which in this procedure is nailed to the cross of Earth. The cross is humankind’s oldest known symbol for our earthly existence. For a very long time the seed of the Christ child has been waiting to come fully alive in every heart and soul, and there is plenty of evidence everywhere that this is now happening.

The deeper we and our world proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more of us are ready to assist the birth and maturing process of their own Christ child. This requires the building of bridges that enable us to cross from the outgoing Age of Pisces into the new one. And that is where astrology once more enters the picture, because it provides us with valuable clues and fresh insights into the hidden meaning of many of the spiritual teachings of the past, including those of the Bible. Some of these sacred texts are undoubtedly as valid now as they were in days gone by.

During its awakening the Divine spark in our hearts turns into a small still flame of love. When this unites itself and comes together with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, the leaping flames of the ensuing fire of love uplift and transmute the soul’s fears and anxieties of Earth life into total faith and trust in God and the Angel’s all-powerful protection. My kind of astrology is applied psychology that can show the way for anyone who is ready to assist their Christ child to grow into adulthood, and through their communications with their Highest or God Self find rest, peace and healing.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 29, 2016)

*Away In A Manger
*
*



*​ 
I believe that the story of the Master Jesus’ life was once given to humankind as an allegory of how each one of us, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, is required to conduct ourselves, not only in our daily lives on the outer plane but – far more importantly – on the inner level. The birth of Jesus, his temptations and crucifixion, illumination and ascension provide us with illustrations of the initiations, i.e. experiences every human spirit on the Earth plane eventually has to undergo on its way back into the conscious awareness of its true nature and oneness with God. 

The tale of the baby in the manger and its visitors, the three wise men, contains a wealth of hidden esoteric wisdom. It must have puzzled the sages for a very long time why gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh should be given to a newly born child. The Master’s birth is particularly relevant. Each one of the wondrous gifts the men bring is a symbol for the various lessons every soul requires in its earthly existence. Gold stands for the spiritual Sun behind the Sun, its Creator, who takes care of the material health and wealth of all his children of the Earth. Frankincense or incense is the wisdom which every child must find on the Earth plane through gathering its own experiences. Myrrh is an extremely bitter substance and represents the gift of bitterness and sorrow, which all God’s children also have to become familiar with on this level of life.

Every child receives these gifts from the three wise men, who in the original prophesy were described to be kings. This is a metaphor for the fact that the Angels, Masters and guides who surround us at all times, are from the highest levels of life. Having been put in charge by the Highest, our true parents, of every soul’s education throughout all its experiences on all levels of life, they are at all times guiding and protecting us. No child of Earth is ever left entirely to its own devices. As each child of the Earth has to learn the wise use of the material and spiritual gifts that have been bestowed upon it, none of us are ever left entirely to our own devices. Becoming familiar with the sorrow and bitterness of earthly life, as well as its joys and pleasures is an inevitable part of every soul’s curriculum in physicality, without them no growth and expansion of consciousness is possible.

In exchange for the painful and traumatic lessons we all have to take part in every soul in its own right acquires an ever more magnificent store of the Divine qualities of love and wisdom, compassion and tolerance, kindness and sweetness. The devotion in human hearts is the frankincense that reaches heavenwards to God and the Angels in our prayers. Every true prayer that flows from anyone’s heart lifts our own spirit and that of the whole race above the Earth plane. Like incense it rises into the Heavens and calls from God and the Angels the yearned for responses.

In never ending cycles and circles the evolution of all life inexorably moves forwards and upwards – and we with it – onto ever higher and more beautiful levels of experience. Humankind’s destiny is indeed a high and holy one, for we are young Gods in the making. That is why lifetime after lifetime and round and round the wheel of life, whose symbol is the zodiac, every child of Earth must wander, as in this way along it can learn from and grow, each through our own experiences.

Every new lifetime takes us through a different sign of the zodiac. In each one of them different lessons are integrated and character aspects acquired, which are re-enforced each time we re-enter the same sign in other lifetimes. The more we learn to pay attention and willingly listen to what the stars can teach us, the more the signs can impart their special blessings upon us. To find out more about this, I recommend the study of my interpretations of the Sun signs in the Astro Files.

All the qualities that are in God are also in us and as earthlings each one of us contains the very best as well as the worst. Our potential is unlimited and anything anyone else can do, we can do too. If that’s what we wish with all our heart and soul, within reason the Highest will help us to bring it in manifestation, so that we may learn from the outcome. Any spiritual gift we acquire in the form of wisdom and understanding is ours to keep in all Eternity – no force between Heaven and Earth will or can take them from us.

Top of the list of desirable characteristics we have been placed on the Earth plane to acquire is loving wisely, the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. This is closely followed by tolerance, honesty, integrity, truthfulness, loyalty, compassion, kindness and simple goodness of heart. We are here to develop the kind of gentleness that is by no means a sign of weakness but of strength of character. Any of these things can only be gained by living through all manner of experiences in the course of a vast number of lifetimes on the Earth plane.

In contrast to this, the material gifts the Universe so generously hands out to all of us are of a temporary nature and have to be handed back at the end of each earthly sojourn. Every child of Earth eventually has to learn to let go of them gracefully and thankfully and returning them in as good condition as possible, when the time for doing so has come. The most important material gift is a new physical body, which the Universe supplies free of charge, each time our education demands another re-entry into physicality. Our daily food and drink, clothes to wear, fuel to keep warm and everything else we find in our environment is a gift from the Creator to us, Its human children of the Earth. This applies especially to the natural world and everything that shares our beautiful planet with us.

I believe that the Christ child, promised of old, the one we and our world have been waiting for, ever since each one of us came away from God, is the spark of the Divine, the magical child that is at present in the process of waking up in everybody’s own heart. Guided and protected by our inner teacher, our Highest or God Self, we have been placed in this life so that eventually we shall find our way back home into the conscious awareness of our true nature and of our oneness with God. The Star above the stable in Bethlehem is a symbolism for the Universal Christ, the Highest and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation, who all along has been lighting the way for each child of Earth, until all finally wake up to the presence of the seed of the Christ child in their own heart.

‘The second coming of Christ’ is an allegory for this rising from its slumbers. That is why in my view those who are hoping that the Master Jesus will take on another physical form to walk in our midst as the long promised World Teacher, shall wait in vain and be disappointed. Even if the Master really had existed and walked in our midst, another appearance during the present evolutionary phase of our world would be undesirable because too many would be distracted from the fact that the promised World Teacher is an inner experience that every soul eventually has to undertake on its own. Instead of continuing to search for outside influences for showing us our way through life, learning to listen to the guidance of the wise one, the living God within, is wiser by far.

God is in everything and everything is in God. Nothing is beyond or out of the reach of the power of God. As pointed out earlier, all that is in God is also in us, the highest and the best as well as the most evil and the worst – everything exists for wise reasons. And because everything is in our lives only by the grace and the will of our true parents, the great Father/Mother of all life, the Universal force of power, wisdom and love through which all things on every level of life come into being, the wise ones amongst us daily in equal measure express their gratitude for all their gifts, material and spiritual.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## JustRob (Nov 29, 2016)

My angel (and they come in many forms) calls it a roast dinner with a cracker. We have a roast dinner every Sunday, but crackers only at Christmas. What it means to us doesn't matter; what matters is that it means something to others, so we think about the homeless people who would be grateful for any roof over their heads, even that of a stable, and contribute in our small way to that cause. I attended a charity school that was founded centuries ago on the principle that what we do to our fellow man we do to God. So, if you want to see the face of God look at the people around you -- every single one of them -- and consider how much respect you really have for your god. As for us, we have crackers with our dinner and hope that others have acquired a little more hope and faith in their fellow humans.


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 29, 2016)

I believe that each time we find that someone is in distress and our first reaction is to reach out and offer a helping hand, and this has become not our second but first nature, we are true to our real nature. When we have re-learned to follow the instinctive and intuitive reactions that come from our Highest Self, rather than the urge of our lower earthly nature to turn away, our progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this life speeds up considerably. Every small kindness rendered to any of God’s creatures is valuable and counts spiritually. 

Even if  at times nothing can be done except giving a person in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on and/or a hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to it that our thoughtfulness one fine day in some form or another returns to us. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. This means that help is sure to come when we require some. It may not happen through the people we once helped. In fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and then only seemingly out of the blue. 

If you want to be happy in life,
Contribute to other’s happiness,
For any joy we give
Returns to our heart.
Goethe

* * *​


----------



## JustRob (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, beautifully put, but can we simplify it a bit?

What goes around comes around. Payforward is better than payback. Returning a favour neutralises it and does little to benefit society as a whole. It is better to pass the favour on to someone else in need so that it continues to propagate throughout society. In other words, to create the society that one desires one must act as though it already exists, then one day the dream may become a reality. We and our true friends do not repay favours because that destroys their selfless nature. I once did someone a favour and a half case of wine was delivered to our door by a courier. It was all I could do to prevent myself from giving it back to him, but that was his way and I had to be tolerant. That is how strongly we feel about such matters. Doing someone a favour is its own reward. Some people just don't understand that or the nature of the obligation to society at large that it puts upon them as the recipient.

Gifts should be given at Christmas, not exchanged.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 29, 2016)

Ten thousand years ago people figured out that a day in mid-winter marked the returning of the light. They made it a celebration. Everything since then has been appropriation.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 29, 2016)

Many years ago, I remember a trip to a store with my Catholic girlfriend. We were looking for Christmas decorations, but couldn't help but overhear a woman stood nearby ask her husband whether he liked a pack of Christmas cards she'd just picked up. - His response was 'nah, they're too religiousy.' Although she wasn't much over five feet tall, it took all my strength to restrain my wrathful other half as she tried to smite the man from existence.

So, I guess Christmas doesn't quite mean the same thing to all of us.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 29, 2016)

ppsage said:


> Ten thousand years ago people figured out that a day in mid-winter marked the returning of the light. They made it a celebration. Everything since then has been appropriation.



Yes, Yule marked the return of the light and Eostre the return of growth. Later religions probably didn't want to add too many extra public holidays, so doubled up on existing ones. The symbolism proved a bit tricky, but they did their best with it. It's the old tale. If you can't beat them join them. The origins aren't that important. Fundamentally it's all about hope.


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 30, 2016)

Isn’t it astonishing how much of the Ancient Wisdom of God’s sacred truth many of our traditional Christmas carols contain? In none of them can this be seen in a purer form than in the refrain of the song below:

*Star Of Wonder

*_*



*_​
We three kings of Orient are,
Bearing gifts we traverse afar,
Field and fountain, moor and mountain,
Following yonder star.

O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.

Born a King on Bethlehem’s plain
Gold I bring to crown Him again,
King forever, ceasing never,
Over us all to reign.

Frankincense to offer have I,
Incense owns a Deity nigh,
Prayer and praising, voices raising,
Worshipping God on high.

Myrrh is mine, its bitter perfume
Breathes a life of gathering gloom.
Sorrowing, sighing, bleeding, dying,
Sealed in the stone cold tomb.

Glorious now behold Him arise.
King and God and sacrifice.
Alleluia, Alleluia,
Sounds through the earth and skies.
Alleluia the Earth replies!

O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.

The Reverend John Henry Hopkins

* * *​ 
For some time the Age of Aquarius has been with us. It is the age of truth when God’s sacred wisdom and truth will be flowing every more powerfully from the heartmind of the Highest Forces of life directly into our hearts and that of our world. The Piscean Age has been the age of deceptions, lying and cheating, the bigger the better. During this age humankind for wise higher reasons, which we shall go into as we move along, was presented with spiritual knowledge that had to be believed blindly and at face value, without any explanations whatever for anything. The keepers of the sacred texts were allowed to tell people: ‘That’s the way it is! You better believe what we say or we shall kill you!’

Having reached the age of truth, it is everybody’s birthright to find out why things are they way they are, and why things happened in the past and are doing so to this day. If the chapters that are coming your way throughout my jottings may at times seem to be a bit on the long side to you, it is because at all times they are looking closely into the spiritual background of our earthly existence and attempting to unravel its mysteries. This is a process that simply cannot be told in a few words like a business report.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Ultraroel (Nov 30, 2016)

Christmas, where we pretend to celebrate peace and love, but still the most family tragedies happen. 
Hypocrisy all around, the month where we pretend to care, only to ignore eachother the days and months after.

Christmas, the period of time where all christian people pretend to care about their religion while ignoring it the rest of the year. 

I absolutely hate the holiday..

Its still a wonder to me that people can identify with any kind of religion. 
Belief is a great thing and inspires many people, religion doesn't do anything else but destroy, limit and control.
Something that was useful back in the middle-ages when people needed to explain things they didn't understand, where the mass needed to be controlled.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 30, 2016)

Ultraroel, while there are elements of truth in what you write, as generalisations they don't give a full enough picture. Followers of religions express their ideas in ways related to their specific faiths and one has to look past their terminology to the underlying message. A muslim lady with whom I worked said that these are just ways of expressing the fundamental aspects of being human. As an abstract thinker used to the virtual world of computing I am content to speak to people in a way that they understand, so the idea of God is a simple way of encapsulating the attributes of an entity which is very difficult to describe in any other way succinctly. Even the most extreme followers of Islaam are obliged to admit that God has many names and many aspects.

For some going to church may have as little to do with religion as for others being a member of a tennis club has much to do with playing tennis. For me the really incomprehensible religion is football. When it comes to people who talk about religion and ones who talk about football I think I know which tax my tolerance more. I also noticed that several of your remarks apply equally well to football and yet it also remains popular. And of course it's also evident that some people don't go to football matches to watch the game, but I wouldn't make generalisations about that.

I do not hate Christmas for the simple reason that others enjoy it, but it does make me sad because I am a natural recluse, a person who becomes lonelier the more people there are around me. Others enjoy congregating together but that doesn't work for me, so I feel pleased that they are happy and go my own way. I would not deny them that opportunity. Being a member of society is a package deal and if religion, politics and sport are considered essential components of the social engineering needed to hold society together then so be it. Those who would use religion to break apart society are quite a different matter.

As for the idea that we've run out of things that we don't understand, I certainly haven't got that far yet, for even science has its fundamental tenets which tend to look dubious when closely examined by a true sceptic. Despite calling myself a mathematician I am quite ready to admit that there are religious elements even to that. It is after all just another way of describing the things that we hope to understand. On my website I manage to write about both quantum states and angels. One uses the most appropriate words for the things about which one is writing regardless of their origins. 

We each create our own perspective on life and our own prisons.


----------



## PiP (Nov 30, 2016)

Ultraroel said:


> Christmas, where we pretend to celebrate peace and love, but still the most family tragedies happen.
> Hypocrisy all around, the month where we pretend to care, only to ignore eachother the days and months after.
> 
> Christmas, the period of time where all christian people pretend to care about their religion while ignoring it the rest of the year.
> ...



For the majority Christmas is no longer a religious event it's an orgy of presents and parties. Who can buy the biggest and best. The most expensive... kids are spoiled rotten and it grieves me.

I went back to the UK a couple of years ago. There was no crib displayed in public places and there were no religious Christmas cards. Everything was sterile and 'non-religious'
You didn't say 'Merry Christmas' you said 'Seasons Greetings'  Some schools even banned the Nativity plays.

I asked why?

I was told it was because the PC brigade thought that other religions would be offended. _I've never heard such tripe in all my life._

To me Christmas is a time for peace and to celebrate the birth of Christ. But then I am a Catholic and went to an Italian convent school. BTW, I've heard all the Convent girl jokes 

Onwards...


----------



## JustRob (Nov 30, 2016)

PiP said:


> I was told it was because the PC brigade thought that other religions would be offended. _I've never heard such tripe in all my life._
> 
> To me Christmas is a time for peace and to celebrate the birth of Christ.



What "other religions", one might ask, but the PC brigade seem to regard themselves as representatives of some indeterminate community. Most religions are pretty universalist, so tolerant of the practices of others. Islaam is a major religion that is exclusive in some interpretations, but its religious texts including the Quran itself apparently describe the virgin birth of Jesus the prophet, so celebrating that event could hardly be considered offensive when his status has been so acknowledged. 

I was for a time a volunteer at Citizens Advice, an organisation that prides its total lack of discrimination, and the head office really worried about choosing suitable corporate Christmas cards, something that local branch members could not comprehend. Again Islaam is a specific problem because of the ban on portraying living creatures, but also that religion requires its true followers to integrate themselves into the society in which they live. Consequently true followers are tolerant of local practices and political correctness is just excessive. Corporate Christmas cards, in fact any produced and used thoughtlessly in bulk, hardly represent the spirit of Christmas anyway. 

I suppose the pagans may hold some resentment of the way that Roman Catholicism muscled in on their events, but then the Romans always did that even before they changed over to the new religion of Christianity, allowing the locals to continue their practices while sliding their own version of society in alongside. Reviving the Roman Empire by putting the word "Holy" in front of its name was surely just political spin, not anything religious. Thank heavens for Henry VIII and brexit. We'll keep the ice cream though.

So, would a picture of our Yule log blazing away in our fireplace be offensive to anyone? How could it be? Come to think of it, one year we attended a really fun carol service which included singing the Twelve Days of Christmas, which is surely a direct reference to the pagan festival. It was a somewhat painful experience I recollect as the ladies and gentlemen sang alternate lines, standing up to do so and then immmediately sitting down again, and the pews were plain wood. That's a lot of standing and sitting, but it was good fun, which is surely what Christmas is about, laughter and celebration in the house of God and elsewhere.

While we aren't much bothered about giving each other presents, my angel and I are giving them to others, sponsorship of a donkey at a local donkey sanctuary for each of them. Well, the donkeys were most likely born in stables as well. Humans aren't that special in the grand order of things.


----------



## dale (Nov 30, 2016)

i bet no one would slam ramadan in the same way they do christmas, though. or maybe a couple of  people here would.
i will. but the fact  is? people only slam christian holidays because they know it's "safe". no christian is gonna drive into ohio state
university and run over people and slice them with a  machete. so slamming christian holidays is essentially gutless.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 30, 2016)

dale said:


> no christian is gonna drive into ohio state
> university and run over people and slice them with a  machete.



No, they prefer to use bombs and guns.


----------



## PiP (Nov 30, 2016)

But what does Christmas actually mean in our time? [h=1][/h]


----------



## dale (Nov 30, 2016)

Terry D said:


> No, they prefer to use bombs and guns.




lol. like who? mcveigh. sorry. he was an agnostic.

"Science is my religion."

--Timothy Mcveigh


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 30, 2016)

PiP said:


> But what does Christmas actually mean in our time?







It means maybe we should accept each other for who we are and not demonize each other so much. I'm not a bible scholar but isn't that what Jesus preached to some extent? Just sayin'.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 30, 2016)

Christmas means nothing to me. I do like celebrating a winter holiday period with decorations and feasting, and I enjoy the (sort of ersatz) potlatch rituals a lot of us engage in. These sorts of things have happened all over the world for a few thousands of years, and they've happened pretty independent of any particular religion or culture. I don't mind that some people's winter festival has meaning in their religion, but no religion owns the holiday period, and I do get a bit irked if one demands special treatment from everybody whether they're practitioners or not. I'm always a little surprised that modern followers of Jesus have abandoned to such a degree the traditional high festival of their faith, which had always been Easter -- when the being they considered their Messiah fulfilled the ancient promise of the entity they considered their deity -- in favor of celebrating the supposed birth of that Messiah by a ritual that seems, to me at least, much more secular and irreverent. I guess fashion changes, even in sacred ritual. Me, I just a-religiously join the billions of other northern-hemisphere people who have, over the centuries, discovered that a bit of mid-winter conviviality is useful for a well-ordered society.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 1, 2016)

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story*

*The Ancient Prophecies Fulfilled*

_*





*_​​•    Mark 4:22: ‘Whatever is hidden is meant to be disclosed, and  whatever is concealed is meant to be brought out into the open.’

•     Luke 8:17: ‘For all that is secret will eventually be brought into the  open, and everything that is concealed will be brought to light and  made known to all.’

•    Luke 12:2: ‘There is nothing concealed that will not be disclosed, or hidden that will not be made known.’

•    1 Corinthians 4:5: ‘Therefore judge nothing before the appointed time. Wait until the Lord comes. He  will bring to light what is hidden in darkness and will expose the  motives of the heart. At that time each will receive their praise from  God.’

* * *​ 
Many by now are aware that all human beings who are taking part in earthly life at any given time are children of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Every human heart contains a spark of the Light of the Universal Christ, their only born Son/Daughter. Although initially the spark is only present in seed form, it is nevertheless the beginning of another Christ child waiting to be born on the Earth. In truth each one of us is the long promised and eagerly awaited saviour and redeemer, who will appear in our world when the energies are right for this to happen, and that on behalf of each one of us individually and our whole world. And the time for this is NOW.

Throughout the ages, the myth of the Christ child’s birth has been presented to us in many different forms. Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood have no difficulties grasping that this saving and redeeming refers to an inner event and not to something that will take place in the world around us. But because of humankind’s inability to understand such concepts at the time the Christian teachings were given, the appearance of the Christ child still had to be presented as having come about through a kind of Divine intervention that is called by the Christian ‘The Immaculate Conception’.

In those days this term was merely used as a symbolism for the Christ child of the Jesus legend, the Divine spark, who was indeed conceived on the highest levels of life, i.e. it emerged from the Universal Mind of the Great Father, just like the spark of any other human spirit. The Father is the masculine active and outgoing aspect of the Divine Trinity, represented by the astrological elements of Fire and Air. The Great Mother, the Goddess is the Father’s feminine, passive and receptive counterpart, the Earth and Water elements.

To bring about the conception of a new spirit, the masculine elements penetrate the feminine ones and begin to shape and mould them in keeping with the prototype of the species that exists in the Father’s mind. In the case of each human being that is called into being, He places the Divine spark in seedform into its heart. The spark already contains all characteristics and powers that are in its parents, Father’s and Mother’s in equal measure. This is how the spark is placed in every human heart without ever having been touched by anything to do with earthly life. Therefore, this conception truly is an ‘immaculate’ one.

And when you take a good look at our world with your inner eyes, lift yourself to a higher viewpoint on the wings of the Great White Spirit above the negative conditions that still exist on the Earth plane, you are sure to notice that there is plenty of evidence everywhere that the Christ child really is waking up in ever more human hearts. This is happening on the individual as well as the collective level. And that’s how the ancient prophecies are beginning to be fulfilled in a much more beautiful and magical way than anyone could ever have imagined in bygone days.

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of spirit or light are in charge of the development of our world. Once you become aware of their presence and that of our other world, it is time for you to start looking out for the hidden esoteric meanings behind the surface words of the religious teachings of our world. You will soon recognise the symbolisms the wise ones in charge of us have been using down the ages. In times gone by there was no other way of explaining to us earthlings the underlying higher purpose and meaning of our earthly existence than with the help of symbolisms and metaphors. Now, however, we are ready for the truth and nothing but the truth.

One of the finest examples of this is the Star of Bethlehem. It is a six-pointed star that has been used for a long time as a symbolism for the merging of the Holy Trinity of the Great Father/Mother and Christ, their only born Son/Daughter, and humankind. Every aspect of the Trinity is our Highest or God Self, who has always been working on merging Its energies with those of humankind’s earthly threefold nature of mind, body, spirit and soul. Ultimately, the Star represents the perfected, i.e. the whole and holy son/daughter of God in whom all parts are peacefully co-operating for the highest good of all, under the guidance and protection of its inner teacher, the wise one within.

The Star is a metaphor for the healing process that is now taking place in us and our world between all small earthly selves and the Highest Forces of life. The lower triangle is our own small earthly self and the upper triangle is our Highest or God Self. As the lower surrenders itself to the higher and is gradually absorbed into it, the earthly self evolves into a miniature Christ Star and a Christed one in its own right. It has become a channel through which the light of the Christ Star radiates ever more powerfully into our world for the blessing and healing of all its lifeforms. And that represents the consummation of the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth, which for some time has been taking place at an ever increasing pace.

The whole of the Christmas story is filled with metaphoric descriptions of the events surrounding the birth of the Divine child, including that it took place in a stable. The stable with its manger represents the most humble place on Earth imaginable and that is the human heart. During times of great need and deprivation, spiritual and material, through the suffering we endure our soul grows and the Divine spark in us begins to stir from its slumber and longs for its true home.

When in response to our soul’s yearning our earthly self at last reaches out for the blessing, healing and helping hand of its Highest or God Self, the birth of the Christ child has begun. From our human heart the infant in all its goodness and innocence looks with increasing astonishment at the darkness that still prevails on the Earth. In response to this an overwhelming desire to do something, anything to put an end to so much suffering rises from our soul into our earthly consciousness. Caring for and nurturing this part of our being helps it to thrive and grow into adulthood. It can then help us to do our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth by doing what we can to make our world into a better and more peaceful place for all its inhabitants.  

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘What Is Soul?’ 
[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’ 
[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
[*=center]‘The Natural Laws And Their Cause’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 2, 2016)

*The Good Shepherds





*
​ 
As mentioned in the previous chapter, we are never alone in earthly life or anywhere else, although it often feels that way. Others are constantly walking with us, physically and metaphorically speaking. At all times the invisible hands of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers of our other world, the world of light, are there for us. It is everyone’s birthright to get hold of these hands whenever the going gets too rough to cope on our own. Whenever one of us reaches out to them and calls for their assistance, they will never fail to respond.

These unseen friends are our siblings in the great family of life. Constantly at work in the spiritual background of our earthly existence, they are gently steering and sustaining each one of us. Yet, they can and will not do for us the work that the expansion of comprehending God’s sacred wisdom and truth requires. This is demanded from all His/Her children on every level of life. And because our friends and helpers are pursuing their individual evolutionary pathways, the same as we are, the work this requires can only be carried out by every one of us ourselves. We are all growing and evolving together, but each has to follow their individual pathway in the evolutionary processes of life.

Light spiritually means knowledge and ignorance darkness. And each one of us perceives the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth through a differently shaped and coloured window of perception. It consists of the soul impressions that were left behind by the manifold different experiences of all our lifetimes, up to this very moment. But no matter how anyone goes about the task of working with the different illuminating rays of the Highest, all of them in the end come together as the Great White Light.

And that’s why the work our spiritual development demands from us can never be quite the same as anyone else’s and neither can their work be ours. Nonetheless, every pathway is a good one which incessantly moves all of us aspiring healers and lightbringers forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. The task before us depends at any given moment on the level of consciousness we have reached and the karma that is still waiting to be redeemed by us, in keeping with the great evolutionary plan for our whole race and world.

But no matter what may still be ahead of us, our friends will never fail to support us and whenever any one of us stumbles and falls and calls for their assistance, they draw very close to bring comfort and healing. The spirit world has always communicated with us through symbolisms and the shepherds of the Christmas story are a metaphor for our helpers in the world of light. In spite of the fact that they cannot be seen by earthly eyes, they are nonetheless there on the ‘other side’ of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.

Many of them once walked the Earth, the same as we are presently doing. Having risen above the desires of the Earth plane, their spiritual vision has opened. Because they understand the struggles we are having at times with our earthly nature only too well, they look at us with great compassion and love. From their present position they are doing their best to coax their human siblings in earthly life forwards and onwards on their pathway. They are encouraging us to never give up, but to persevere with our efforts so that in the fullness of time our energies will be right to move on to join them at the higher levels of life.

The Bible in St. Matthew 18:10-14 tells us: ‘See to it that you do not despise one of these little ones, for I say to you, the Angels always see the face of my Father in Heaven. The son of man has come to save what was lost. What do you think? If a man should have a hundred sheep and one of them is lost, would he not leave the ninety nine on the mountain and go in search of the one that is lost? And if he should find it, truly I say to you, he rejoices over it more than over the ninety nine that were not lost. Even so, your Father in Heaven does not want one of His little ones to be lost.’

What could this teaching be trying to tell us? The explanation can be found through its symbolisms. Let’s take a look at the mountain first. It represents the highest level of life from which each one of us once descended on the road down the slopes that led us into experiencing life in physicality. At a later stage this is followed by an ascent up the steep face of the mountain that takes us back home into the full awareness of our true nature and oneness with God.

We, God’s children of the Earth, the whole human race are the sheep. Whether any one of us is as yet aware of this or not, at all times we are grazing safely on the mountain pastures, because good shepherds have been appointed by the Highest to look after us every moment of our existence. This applies wherever we may find ourselves in this world as well as in the spirit world. It is in the nature of our race’s earthly education that at certain times we have to stray. We do so when we follow the desires of our lower animal nature. The message of the above teaching is that if one of us gets lost along the way, our good shepherds will see to it that this is not going to be a permanent state.

There are many groups of spirit guides that are led by Angels and Masters from the highest levels of life. Each one of us earthlings belongs to one of these gatherings and someone like the Master described in the Jesus legend is at the head of every group. Many of our friends and helpers in the world of light are part of the great family of humankind. The only difference between them and us is that they are more highly evolved than we presently are.

As touched upon earlier, they too once walked the Earth, the same as you and I are doing, now. That’s why they appreciate the difficulties and struggles, the pain and miseries of those who are treading the evolutionary path behind them. From first hand experiences they know only too well that getting lost from time to time on the way up the spiritual mountain is as essential a part of humankind’s earthly education as any other. They appreciate how steep and demanding the ascent can be and are well aware of how strong the drag of the lower earthly self’s desire nature is when temptations come its way.

But undeterred by anything that happens, they walk hand in hand with us, regardless of the fact that for a very long time we have to be completely unaware of their presence. We may forget about them, but no matter what may ever befall us, they never leave us. They are always there to catch us when we fall, comfort us when we weep, heal us when we are sick and return us safely to our flock, and that on either side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds. Yet, no-one can do our spiritual work for us or walk our predestined pathway for us. It can only be done by us.

Ever mindful of the difficulties this brings with it, the Great Spirit, our true Father/Mother in Heaven, i.e. the highest level of life, has assigned the task of taking good care of us to the Angelic hierarchy and the Masters of the spirit world. It’s their duty to ensure that not one single one of the little ones, God’s children of the Earth, can ever be truly lost. And each time the good shepherds return yet another one of us to their flock by helping us to become aware again of our true nature, the Heavens rejoice and celebrate our homecoming.

Who doesn’t recall the times when our small and frightened earthly self stumbled on its journey through life simply because we were still aware of our true nature and the spiritual background of earthly life? What is it in us earthlings that we tend to wait until things get so bad that we have nowhere to turn any more, before we at long last go down on our knees, literally or metaphorically speaking, to call for help? It’s the fear of the unknown that holds us back. We have yet to find out that in truth there is nothing to fear, except fear itself.

God and the Angels are constantly watching us and our spirit friends and helpers are waiting for a signal for any one of us, to allow them to draw closer. Whenever someone calls for their help, not to dazzle us with too much of its light – spiritual knowledge – at first it may arrive as the faintest glimmer. But slowly it grows stronger and more help through understanding comes. As our awakening progresses, our Highest Self with the passing of time guides us to the right people, books, magazine articles and other sources of information that reveal more of our way forward.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Chosen People’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial (Dec 2, 2016)

it means if you can afford it enjoy it....


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 2, 2016)

I means working for me


----------



## kaufenpreis (Dec 3, 2016)

We three kings of Orient are, Bearing gifts we traverse afar, Field and fountain, moor and mountain, Following yonder star.  O Star of Wonder, Star of Light, Star with royal beauty bright, Westward leading, still proceeding, Guide us to Thy perfect light.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 3, 2016)

*The Three Wise Men

*_*



*_​
The three wise men are yet another symbolism from the Christmas story. They came to the baby Jesus to offer their gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh – more symbols! The gold they bring is the human soul’s inherent ability to transmute the base metal of its earthly animalistic nature into the pure gold of its true spiritual self. Frankincense stands for the gift of gentleness and sweetness which the soul in the fullness of time will develop. Myrrh represents the bitterness of sorrow and pain. And this too is a gift because understanding and compassion can only grow from our painful experiences. Through them our souls grow in wisdom and understanding and emotionally and spiritually we move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And at the end of all its painful lessons on the Earth plane every soul returns into the joy of being one again with God.

The three wise men, who came to worship and adore the child by bringing their gifts are thought to have been Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In Christianity’s early days the men were called magi, because their activities were then considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the only one that mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they could have come from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen. Later traditions gave them separate nationalities and colours of skin, as a sign that the Christ child would be worshipped by all nations. The wise ones were called Balthazar, Melchior and Gaspar or Casper.

It was only in the third Century that the church declared the three men to be Kings. It is likely to have been an attempt to justify the prophecy in Psalm 72:11: ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ What a long time we had to wait until it would become clear that this meant that the earthly self of all people, including Kings and their Queens, would kneel in worship before their own Christ nature, which in the first stage of its development manifests itself as the  Christ child.

An assembly of Angels from the Christ circle are responsible for the spiritual progress of us and our world. To me, the kingship of the men is a symbolism for the elevated state of the groups of Masters and guides from the highest levels of life, who have been appointed by the Angels and are in charge of our individual and collective destiny. The groups consist of wise ones whose evolutionary pathway has taken them all the way through the experiences of Earth life and then beyond them onto the higher and highest levels of existence. Because of this the Masters and guides know and appreciate our struggles and the suffering it inevitably brings at times, to help our consciousness and souls to grow and expand.

Compassionate and immensely rich in spiritual knowledge and understanding, the wise ones rule over the human kingdom and our world like wise and loving monarchs. They wear their crown of their kingship with great humility. Just imagine, when you and I have evolved to a sufficiently high level, we may be allowed to serve our apprenticeship with them. They never leave our side and are always ready to bring some kind of assistance to those who reach out for them. They appreciate that times of great sorrow, pain, fear and loneliness are necessary for all human souls, as through these experiences our inner strength develops.

Our earthly education continues until we have matured sufficiently to be guided safely back home to the only place in the whole of creation where true safety can be found and that is in our oneness with God. Finding it, as well as genuine and lasting happiness is every soul’s birthright. Each one of us in their own sweet way is constantly seeking this state, but in my view it cannot be found on the Earth plane. Here it can only arise from the awareness of our true nature and the acceptance that whatever lessons are still waiting for us, they are sure to serve not only our own highest good and our greatest joy, but that of all life.

And even if great sorrow and pain remain to be endured by us, we can rest safely in the knowledge that we are learning something from the experience and are therefore growing in wisdom and understanding. It will comfort us to know that this is the only way in which any soul can eventually find its way back home into the greatest happiness of all, one that lasts forever, and that is the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and all life.

When you reflect on your past you are sure to recognise how you, the earthly self, quite happily and unperturbed soldiered through life, for as long as things were smoothly going your way. Yet, even at times like that we are not alone – the silent watchers are standing by and letting us get on with it. Times of suffering are necessary to shake us out of our complacency. That is why sometimes obstacles come thick and fast, until we no longer know which way to turn. But then, oh miracle! As the going gets ever rougher and we are in danger of getting lost in despondency and despair, a ray of light from somewhere penetrates our darkness. No matter how deeply a soul may be lost in its spiritual ignorance, there comes the moment when at last it goes down on its knees – if only metaphorically speaking – before God and prays for help. And as we know by now, to those who ask it will never be denied.

As good and bad times alike undoubtedly represent us with gifts from God, it would be most unwise to reject any them. Each one of them is drawn into life to act as birth helper and midwife to the Christ child. The traumatic events represent the Angel in disguise, whose lessons all God’s children of the Earth have to learn to accept  and whose hand has to be touched, so that the Divine spark in us can come alive. The wisdom and understanding we gain through the thorny experiences of our lives are the true saviour of humankind, for they in the end reveal to us the glory of the infinite wisdom and the great love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for all His/Her children. They bring us the gift of understanding God’s Universal laws, as that empowers us to begin to co-operate with them instead of struggling against them. This is what is going to save us and our world from chaos and destruction.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 4, 2016)

*Christianity’s Symbolisms





*
​Upon investigation you will find that not only the cross but all other major components of the Jesus myth are by no means unique to Christianity. They are much older than Judaism, from which Christianity once emerged. Judaism too did not suddenly appear our of nowhere. Its roots in turn are deeply buried in the traditions and beliefs of the surrounding cultures, mainly those of ancient Egypt. The Jesus legend was presented to your world because once again your race was ready for a major change. Therefore, the well known traditional stories had to be spun into a new yarn that spoke better and appealed more to the hearts and souls of the people of that age.

The result was a fresh rendition of one of the most ancient myths known to humankind. To take you another step closer to the discovery of your own true nature and Mine, it was set into what was then modern times and environments. The new tale hoped to encourage all of you to search for the esoteric meanings that are hidden behind its numerous symbolisms, metaphors, allegories and parables. In the final analysis, the legend represents a roadmap that charts the course of the spiritual development of all human souls. It starts before the Master’s birth with the immaculate conception and the virgin birth. Step by step it moves through the events of his life until death on the cross and rising from the dead, crucifixion and resurrection.

The cross itself is one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity but merely taken over and adopted from the religions and cultures that came before it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and crucifixion, but to point you to the goodness and the blessings of your earthly existence. Originally it was designed to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and rise above any problem of the Earth plane. By moderating your thinking and behaviour patterns you yourself have to find ways of liberating yourself from the need for further lifetimes of carrying the cross of the Earth on your shoulders. Until this has been achieved, your earthly self remains firmly nailed to it.

This evolutionary phase is characterised by a gradual withdrawal from the kind of life you previously enjoyed. Your thoughts become ever more purified and you find yourself responding to situations, events and people in more detached ways than you ever did before. You are emotionally less involved with people, as you are entering into a state of loving like Me, totally and unconditionally. As a result, you do everything with an eye upon the highest good of others instead of pursuing your own interests. You care much more than you used to for people’s wellbeing, their spiritual growth, nutrition, healing and protection. Whenever possible you see to it that their needs are met within the system of law and order of the society you live in. You love more deeply than ever before, yet your love is free of the emotional attachment that to this day causes too many problems in human relationships.

On your way to gaining true inner knowledge, you shed and transcend all emotional baggage. In your devotions, prayers and meditations you draw on My energies and feel how each time a fresh supply enters your system and provides you with a buoyancy you never knew before. You feel the need to laugh and play more. You find happiness in little things and learn to love everything that shares your world with you. You are grateful for every small blessing that comes your way and you can see the evidence of how My blessings multiply and shower upon everything you touch.

When you free yourself from your ego, all your fears go from you. You refuse to give in to fearful thoughts that your world is falling to pieces, because you know better and trust that it and everything in it rests safely in My loving hands and is evolving in accordance with My great plan of life. You know that this includes you, your family and friends, and that wherever any one of you goes you are guided and protected by the Angels and Me, as indeed you always have been and forever will be. Although you may have to experience some potentially dangerous situations, each time you emerge unscathed. You no longer have any need for weapons to defend yourself, as you are now naturally protected by Me presence against any negative influences, wherever your lifepath may take you. You are no longer afraid of sickness because you know that I, through the very cells of your body, at all times am keeping you healthy and fit.

Knowing that your true needs are met, you never need to wish for anything to make your life happier and more comfortable. You constantly sing my praise and give thanks for everything you have received already and that which is yet to come. As you are shown the way and guided by the Angels and Me, you always find yourself at the right place at the right time. Aware that you can request whatever you may need and that the responses are sure to come swiftly, you are careful about what you ask for. This does not cause you any problems, as your requests now emerge from the highest aspect of your being and you never plead for anything selfishly. You only pray for things that are good for your environment and community, family and friends, and therefore ultimately also for you.

You keep an open mind because you appreciate that God’s Divine truth is infinite and forever expanding. New understanding ceaselessly arises from the evolutionary processes that at all times are taking place in every part of Creation. You know that because of this further dimensions will always be waiting to be explored. This delights you because it is going to make life on all levels, and especially in the Celestial realms of consciousness, endlessly interesting and exhilarating. In your daily life as an enlightened soul, you wake up with nothing but praise and gratitude for your life, all life and everything it contains. You give thanks for your daily work and for the energy the Universe provides you with for doing it. You fulfil your tasks happily and contentedly, without any inner resistance or reluctance to get and keep on going. As a result of this, you never waste your precious energies on anything. If for any reason you have to go against someone’s suggestion or if there is any kind of bullying, you do so calmly and reasonably without feeling irritated or rejected.

You become a dispassionate observer of life who does the right things at the right moment. Patiently you wait to be guided by the Angels and Me, so that the necessary doors may open for you. You listen within for My guidance to show you whether any plans you are making are indeed divinely willed to come into manifestation through you, your resources and energies. This is how in the fullness of time you grow into a true channel of My Father/Mother consciousness on the Earth. Women and men alike use their feminine and masculine characteristics in equal measure. Striving to express Universal love, they learn how to love wisely and intelligently, with loving detachment, courage and strength, determination and a good sense of direction.

If instructions are needed by someone, My words of kindness and goodness come to you instinctively. The person you give them to is uplifted by your presence and Mine, through you. If healing is needed, you ask the Angels and Me to show you how to go about it, so that the sufferer may be healed, if their Karma permits it. All these things I lovingly commend to you. The path to Christ consciousness is outlined in these My words and I invite you to join it. If you do, very soon you too will be able to rejoice and say it was worth every moment of the difficult and traumatic times you may still have to endure to reach this phase of your spiritual development. Take comfort from knowing that soon they will lie behind you forever, as I teach you to climb into ever more elevated dimensions of life. Each one will bring you new experiences of joy and happiness that have thus far been undreamed of in earthly life.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Video Part 1
 
[*=center]Video Part 2 
[*=center]Video Part 3 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2016)

*The Light Shines In The Darkness

*


​​ Light spiritually means knowledge, wisdom and understanding and darkness is the lack of these qualities. The Jesus legend in St. John 1:5 tells us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.’ For as long as our race remained trapped in the prison of not knowing God’s true nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence, there would have been no way of understanding the esoteric truths that have always been hiding behind the surface words of all sacred teachings of our world, including the Torah, the Bible and the Koran.  

Because of our spiritual ignorance these abstract concepts had to be presented to us in the form of symbolisms and metaphors, parables and fables. This was done in the hope that with the passing of time we would eventually be able to understand and relate to the underlying higher meaning of the Divine wisdom and truth many spiritual Masters over the ages brought to our world. They acted as channels for the teachings that were given by the Angels and Masters at work behind the scenes of earthly life. All teachings appeared in this way and always they were in keeping with the evolutionary level we had reached, individually and collectively,  at any given time. 

As this has constantly been increasing, the same teachings had to be presented to us in a renewed form from time to time. This explains why basically the same themes can be found, in ever changing guises, in every one of the mythological legends and allegories our world has ever known. Though each time they were wrapped in a different costume, they invariably contained the same messages for our world, to inspire us and coax us along in our search for coming closer and finally understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. This is the only way that in the end takes each one of us back home into the conscious awareness of our true nature and our oneness with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, which is every human spirit and soul’s final destiny.

God’s light – knowledge, wisdom and truth – has always been with us. It’s just that in past ages we could not yet understand its true meaning for the simple reason that the time for doing so had not yet come. Hence the necessity for shrouding it and hiding it in mysteries. Thanks be to God and the Angels that ever more of the whole truth is revealing itself to humankind’s astonished eyes in all Its Glory. God’s light is shining with ever greater radiance and at long last we are allowed to know that we are in God and God is in us, and that in truth each one of us is God.

The awareness of this brings with it the responsibility to do our best to act on the knowledge we are given access to. Healers of the world unite! Let’s bring together all our energies – you in your small corner of the Universe and I in mine, hand in hand with God and the Angels to bless and heal, save and redeem ourselves, each other and our world. I have done my best and in the name of love, your own Divine name, I ask You, beloved Great Father/Mother and You, O Son/Daughter, the Sun above the Sun, to help each one of us to do their best, so that You and the Angels can do the rests.  All glory, all honour and all praise be to you, now and forever. Amen

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Young Gods In The Making’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo (Dec 5, 2016)

Regards from Tinker Angel-Pants :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2016)

My tree is sentless. Pretty sure it's dipped in plastic/ sprayed with Chapstick- something that keeps it from drying out. It's sucks because thats a big part of why we buy them: the smell.  We might as well buy a plastic tree. Like all American produce, it's all about looks.  I blame it on Hollywood.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 5, 2016)

I think maybe I will get a wreath from the senior center. They smell good and they're easy to deal with and they're still relatively pagan.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My tree is sentless. Pretty sure it's dipped in plastic/ sprayed with Chapstick- something that keeps it from drying out. It's sucks because thats a big part of why we buy them: the smell.  We might as well buy a plastic tree. Like all American produce, it's all about looks.  I blame it on Hollywood.



Despite our objection to the ritual of killing a tree for Christmas I agree that the smell of a real tree rather than its appearance is the essence of Christmas. In fact all my nostalgic memories of childhood Christmases centre on the smells. The Christmas tree with dust burning on the fairy lights after being stored away for a year, the coal fire smoking in the open grate, a multitude of opened bottles of drink and half-empty glasses, rich fruit cake and steaming Christmas puddings, exploded crackers, the rusty rods and sawn timbers in the upright piano in the corner of the room, the deep upholstery of the beautiful fully sprung three piece suite in the best room in the house, so seldom used during the rest of the year, and so on. 

It isn't that Christmas has changed so much over the decades though, although such pleasures are available at any time that we please now and therefore no longer special, simply that I've lost my incredible childhood sense of smell, so these things only exist as memories for me. We have searched all the scented products available but despite the promising names there doesn't appear to be any that mimics that of a Christmas tree. One year we tried placing branches from one in the room, but it didn't work. It's a shame for the essence of Christmas to be the aroma of a dying tree anyway, so we just reminisce about the smell of Christmases past now.

While the aroma has been lost we still persist in decorating the room with the traditional Christmas colours, red green and gold. Modern decorations can be had in all sorts of colours and black Christmas trees seemed to become a thing at one point, but we stick to tradition, whether that stems from pagan or Christian origins. Even if we don't get all the smells we still have the old colours. At least my angel's home made Christmas cake still smells and tastes the way one should.

In our childhood eating fowl, even chicken, was a rarity and pretty much reserved for Christmas as all poultry were free range then. With the advent of intensive farming poultry is now cheap but the flavour has diminished. That isn't the result of failing taste buds, unlike the smells, though. We have had to change to eating Guinea Fowl now to get the original full poultry flavour as it doesn't seem to have been bred out of them yet. Therefore a few of our memories can still be revived. 

One aroma may be revived this year in our home though. Recently I found a tin containing some indoor fireworks left over from last Christmas. They haven't changed much over the decades, unlike the outdoor ones. It's just as well that we still have a working chimney in our lounge or it could get very smoky there. Aroma may be nice but it's preferable to have some visibility and breathable air as well. 

It's always the same with nostalgia though. Have we changed or the reality? A bit of both I suppose.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 6, 2016)

*When A Child Is Bor**n

*


​ 
_A ray of hope flickers through the sky,_
_A tiny star lights up, way up high._
_All across the land dawns a brand new morn’._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_A silent wish sails the seven seas. _
_The winds of change whisper in the trees,_
_And the walls of doubt crumble fast and torn._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_A rosy hue settles all around._
_You’ve got the feel you’re on solid ground._
_For a spell or two no-one seems forlorn._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_And all this happens, because the world is waiting,_
_Waiting for one child. Black, white, yellow? _
_No-one knows._
_But a child that’ll grow up and change tears to laughter,_
_Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone’s neighbour_
_And misery and suffering will be words_
_That will be forgotten forever._

_It’s all a dream and illusion now,_
_It must come true, sometime soon somehow._
_All across the land dawns a brand-new morn’._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

F. Jay
​ 
To my mind the above song is a celebration for every soul who re-enters life on the Earth plane to partake in yet another lifetime of learning and growing from the experiences and opportunities that are on offer here. How about a small change from:  ‘This comes to pass, when a child is born,’ to: ‘This comes to pass, each time a child is born.’?

I believe that the child our world has been waiting for so long is the Christ Spirit, whose spark each time when Christmas comes round is newly born in all human hearts. It is the spirit of love, kindness to and friendship with all lifeforms that share our beautiful planet with us. The long promised and yearned for second coming of the Christ is a metaphor for this awakening of the Divine spark in each individual soul and the collective soul of our whole world, which is presently taking place.

The newly born in the manger stands for the first stirrings of the Divine characteristics of love, respect, tolerance and compassion for all life that in the long course of our evolutionary odyssey of life comes alive in all human hearts and souls. The realisation of this provides us with a whole new meaning to all life on the Earth plane. Even the least devout ones in our midst can then afford to humbly and happily kneel in love and devotion before the Holy child and its Divine parents. That represents the true meaning of Christmas in our time for me.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
[*=center]‘The Miracle Of Birth’ 
 
From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2016)

On the radio this morning it was (is?) "No wood fires allowed today." 

Although we never had the killer fog we did have frequent smog alerts. I don't think there's been one since the early Eighties ( thanks to the nearly complete  loss of manufacturing _and_ our restrictive automobile emission regulations). 'Chestnuts roasting on a propane fire..' 

Well... I would say that I am damaged from that earlier exposure. I often cough-coughed with every too deep of an inhale, my lungs feeling like how it feels after too many hours in a chlorinated pool. 

So there have been some improvements...

Growing up we had Peanuts on tv. I know the kids hate it now. I've seen it too many times to watch anymore but it is remarkable in that it aired at all, being so _not_ commercial at the time. 

And if I was able to stay up late enough, l loved watching some old black and white version of A Christmas Carol (ghosts for Christmas?)

And then there was A Christmas Story, which was finally something new, and which I know they are now playing to death- 'marathons'- like they do everything-playing it to death-trying to cash in/ruin it. It's a great story anyway, about parental hypocrisy ( cussing), fantasy ( the making of a writer?), disillusionment and commercialism (buy more ovaltine?!), justice ( beating the crap out of the bully), and a return to the magic ( discovery of the ice formed on Christmas morning; opening gifts). Oh, and uhm, (afterward) a recognition that adults are just large children, people, with among other things, forgiveness and kindness, and a little madness ( the whole electric sex/leg lamp incident). 

I do like A Nightmare before Christmas. Great job.

One of the successes of my parents was that one Christmas morning I actually puked from excitement. I look back fondly, though at the time...


----------



## JustRob (Dec 6, 2016)

Double glazing that's also sound-proof, so no carol singers and no beautiful frost patterns on the inside of bedroom windows. I have mixed feelings about that last one though. I remember when I was very young and still sleeping in my parents' bedroom that I was ill one winter and confined to the bedroom, so dad lit a coal fire in the small bedroom fireplace to keep the room warm. That is the height of decadence, an open fire in one's bedroom. The health and safety brigade would have a fit nowadays, especially with such a young child, but we were raised to be hardy and intelligent then.

Not long ago we spent a holiday staying in probably the best room in a castle converted into a hotel by a wealthy American. One feature of the room was a massive stone fireplace big enough to roast a pig set into the seven foot thick wall, but it wasn't usable. Shame.

I remember the London smogs of the early 1950s. Not good at all.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 6, 2016)

If you want a good smog now, you have to go to India or China. That figures.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2016)

While through the sulphuric fog..
 One mutant flying reindeer, a mutation upon a mutation, red led implanted proboscis lighting the way,
 bringing Western-style consumerism to all, and to all...


----------



## JustRob (Dec 6, 2016)

ppsage said:


> If you want a good smog now, you have to go to India or China. That figures.



Wait until Trump revives the US coal industry. Then see what happens, if you can see anything at all in the US.


----------



## dale (Dec 6, 2016)

JustRob said:


> Wait until Trump revives the US coal industry. Then see what happens, if you can see anything at all in the US.



lol. TRUMP.....the  atheist version of satan.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 7, 2016)

*The Road To Bethlehem*

*Part A*

*The Homecoming

*


​​An essential part of humankind’s evolution is experiencing many lifetimes in physicality on the Earth plane. Finding our way back home from this existence into the conscious awareness of our true nature and reality and the reconnection with our Christ Self is the symbolism behind the road to Bethlehem. This is the reason why for each one of us there comes a time when we have to wade – only seemingly on our own – through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul. This state comes about because our earthly self for a long time remains unaware of who and what human beings truly are, where we have come from and where at the end of each lifetime we are going to. In this sad and lonely existence we frequently get a feeling that our life lacks all purpose, meaning and direction.

Because of the initial spiritual ignorance of our race, all of us eventually reach the evolutionary point when our small and frightened lower self has to battle its own way through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices that to this day abound in our world. And it takes quite some time until it finally dawns on us that it is up to us ourselves to go in search of our own truth that can help us find our way back into the comfort, warmth and light of once again knowing our true nature and origin. The journey of exploration this enterprise necessitates is a hard and lonely highway that each small frightened earthly self has to walk on its own.

And it is likely to happen to every human soul in one of their lifetimes that someone appears who promises to provide us with a redeemer of every one of our earthly transgressions, a higher being from a different world who is willing to save us and our world from certain destruction. Who would not want to follow such a good and easy way out of their predicament, if the only thing we have to give in return is our immortal soul – and we don’t even know what that means. As a result we may spend many a lifetime on the Earth looking for this being to come to our rescue, show us the way out of our present plight and release us from it, once and for all. On and on we march in this fruitless and seemingly endless search, until in one lifetime we finally come to the conclusion that nobody will ever do these things for us, for the simple reason that the only one who is capable of doing them is we ourselves.

Each one of us, including you and me, is an earthly child of the Christ spirit, whose coming has been promised humankind since time immemorial. A spark of this Divine spirit has been implanted in the deepest recesses of the memory of all human souls. There it lies slumbering dreaming of a peaceful and better place and world that exists somewhere. On and on the soul’s earthly self plods in pursuit of this vision, each lifetime reaping the fruits of the thoughts and deeds planted in previous lifetimes. For a very long time we remain unaware of this is what we are doing and all the while our experiences take us from things like hatred to love and the joy of warmongering to peacemaking, so that we should learn from them and our consciousness grow and expand.

This continues until one fine day, many lifetimes ahead, we have reached the spiritual maturity that our heart can begin to open and unfold like a flower. Our Christ qualities of compassion and love for humankind and its suffering come alive and move into the foreground of our consciousness. This enables us to enter into the pain of others and feel it with them, which enables us to freely and willingly walk with them through their experience. For the Angels and Masters in charge of us that is the signal they have been waiting for. It shows them that the living God in us has woken from its slumbers. That is a signal that the holy infant has been born in yet another heart and is in the process of evolving into maturity. And the Heavens exult that one more of God’s children of the Earth is reaching Bethlehem.

Our friends and helpers know only too well what kind of a tough and cruel road the way there can be. Until human hearts take possession of the characteristics of the Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true Divine parents and make these qualities their own, people cannot help growing ever colder, more selfish, greedy, judgemental and unforgiving towards the sins and suffering of others. For the wise ones who have already woken up, such things are nothing but signs that the Divine spark in the others is still asleep. For the ones who continue to insist on creating ever more negative Karma for themselves by inflicting pain and suffering on those around them, the qualities of the gentle Christ spirit of compassion and love have not yet woken up. Rest assured that in the fullness of time they too will find their first pointers and signposts for the road to Bethlehem.
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 8, 2016)

*The Road To Bethlehem – Part B

No Room At The Inn





*
​ 
To paraphrase St. John 1:5 ‘The Light always shone in the earthly self’s darkness of ignorance for the simple reason that for a very long time our lower self could not yet comprehend it.’ On and on the earthly self must plod on the exceedingly steep road to Bethlehem and many people at all times are also treading it. That is the only way it can be experienced what an existence without spiritual support and sustenance feels like. For as long as we remain in this darkened condition, when someone tries to tell us about anything related with the theme of God, we may just laugh into the other’s face and declare all of it to be a load of humbug and pretty stories for people who are a bit soft in the head, to put it mildly. When this happens, the spirit is knocking at the door of such a person’s consciousness, but cannot yet gain entry because the time for doing so has not yet come for this particular child of the Earth. That is the symbolism behind ‘No Room At The Inn’.

For every one of us there eventually comes the moment when the Christ Spirit in its early stages of development begins to stir from its slumbers and wants to be born in our heart. But if the time for this to happen has not yet come, at least for the moment, there is no room for it with us. And so, ever further we have to march on this lonely and comfortless road, alone with all our fears and anxieties about the future and in particular death, our own and that of our loved ones, sinking deeper and deeper into the mire of depression, sadly unaware that in truth we are never on our own.

But even while this fact and our true nature are still unknown to us, our climb up the spiritual mountain continues at a steady pace. In total and unconditional love and silence the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers, our good and kindly shepherds in the world of light, stand closely by. They take care of all our needs and keep watch, but they do not interfere with anyone’s progress, as each one of us has to do their own work because this is the only way our earthly lessons can truly be absorbed into our consciousness. But eventually for all of us together, earthly and Heavenly beings alike, there comes the glorious moment when yet another one of us awakens. Slumbering time is over and once more we become aware of who and what we truly are, where we have come from and what our final destiny is.

I have been there and know from first hand experience what a dark and threatening existence living without faith and hope is. It was my life’s way of teaching me what the road to Bethlehem means and what a long and winding pathway it is. It feels good beyond compare when the spark of the Divine, our own inner Christ child, has at last come alive and is born in the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our heart, and we realise that although we are still an earthly being, we are also a child of God, just like the Jesus legend tells us about the Master’s life.

In awe and wonder we then stand before ourselves and the discovery that it was the loving union of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true parents, who once created all His/Her children – including you and me –on the highest levels of being. Therefore, the conception of each new Christ child is indeed an immaculate one, because it takes place untouched by any earthly things, thoughts, ideas and feelings. These parents have always looked after and cared for each one of their earthly offspring. Through all our journeying and wandering, lifetime after lifetime, with much tenderness and infinite love, their wisdom has always been lighting every human child of the Earth’s path. This will forever continue, to ensure that each one of us in the end finds its way safely home and that for all God’s children of the Earth in the end the road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one.

This happens each time when someone’s inner miracle of birth takes place, their Christ spirit comes alive and its characteristics begin to motivate that person and runs their life for them. This is the long awaited rebirth and we have every reason to be thankful and celebrate. Our heart fills with gladness, love and gratitude. The road up the mountain becomes easier and the cross of our earthly existence grows lighter, because we know that our dream and final goal, the re-union with the Godhead, is turning into a reality and we have arrived in Bethlehem.

Sure enough, the road that leads us to it has many twists and turns. This is because each one of us can only learn from their own experiences, but you can rely on it that everybody gets where we are meant to go in the end. And all the while the Angels walk with us, to ensure that nobody will ever be forgotten, left behind or truly lost. To help us grow strong and ever more Heaven-tall, they constantly accompany us, but they only step in when someone actually calls for their help. Their support is then felt more strongly and may manifest itself in many different ways. The object of their holding back is to bring forth everybody’s own inner strength and the determination to succeed against all obstacles.

The first phase of our development, to give you but one example, takes us through experiencing to the fullest humankind’s masculine aggression with is lust for power over and control of others, trouble, strife and possessiveness, warmongering and earthly and spiritual empire building. All of these characteristics are the early earthly human expressions of our Creator’s masculine energies, the God. As the history of our world over the past six thousand years or so shows, when these energies are left to their own devices and allowed to go on the rampage almost without restrictions, they have little to give to our world other than suffering and pain. The masculine needs to be balanced by the nurturing, caring, life-giving and protecting energies of its feminine counterpart, the Goddess. Both these energies are also in equal measure in each one of us earthlings. Our task is to learn to control and master them, so they can be used in positive and creative ways for the highest good of all.

That is why the next stage of our earthly education, many lifetimes later, moves us to the receiving end of the masculine aspect of our nature. Only when our Karma has sufficiently returned the result of what we planted during the first stage and we had our fill of experiencing in our own lives the fear, pain and suffering we once caused others, are we allowed to move on to the third and final chapter of our very own and personal odyssey. It guides us into the calmer waters of getting to know the value of peace and peacemaking.

All of these things are essential parts of everybody’s road to Bethlehem, because this is the only way that anyone can acquire the wisdom and understanding that is needed for the building of a happier existence on the Earth plane for all its lifeforms. For this purpose, at a certain point in our development, our Highest Self guides us away from the role of being a religious fanatic with a blinkered vision that cannot yet peer beyond the end of their nose and the boundaries of their chosen religion or the one they were born into, believing it to be the one and only holy making one. We will then be helped to develop an ever deeper appreciation of all the belief systems of our world that is based on the understanding that none of them were ever intended to represent an end in itself.

From its first appearance each one has merely provided humankind with another pathway up the spiritual mountain, which in the fullness of time would become obsolete and disappear. More and more of us are by now following the guidance of our Highest or Christ Self, the living God within, because this is the only authority in the whole of Creation who can reliably tell us the truth about anything we care to ask. Because we prefer to be taught in this way to any other, what is left of the religions our world will gradually fade away quite naturally. As each new religion that appeared in our world provided our race with yet another only too welcome excuse for bashing each other’s heads in, with fading away of the religions the warmongering will also die a natural death.

In due course each one of us will reach the point when we happily and freely give of our highest and best and share it with those who are walking behind us. Every time we do this we are kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King in our own heart, so it can also be born in the hearts of others. Whenever we give of our finest treasures and place them on the altar of life without discrimination against anyone, doing everything that is in our power to alleviate the suffering of our world, we are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and fulfilling the highest potential of humankind’s earthly existence.

And when under their guidance we do our share of blessing and healing all of humankind, our whole world and every other plane of life, the Shining ones in charge of us rejoice. They are smiling because another one of us has reached Bethlehem and on the way there has evolved into one of the saviours and redeemers of our world. They know that therefore all is well with us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 9, 2016)

*The Road To Bethlehem – Part C*

*Christmas Message From The World Of Light

*




​ 
Now I would like to share with you the essence of a Christmas Message from our beloved helpers in the world of light. White Eagle acted as their spokesperson and brought it to me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought on 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] December 2014. 

‘Dear ones, we are bringing you our message of love, good will and the renewal of hope, faith and trust to all of you. We know each one of you personally and we appreciate how hard, demanding and unrewarding earthly life can be at times. We want you to know that none of you have anything to fear, because on the inner level of life we are one with you and we are always with you. Today we convey to you our best wishes and hope that this Christmas you will know the joy of the true Christ Mass, which extends over the whole period of the twelve holy days and nights. This is something that can only be experienced and never be described adequately in the words of any earthly language.

‘Should you be on your own this Christmas and also if you can escape, if only for a brief moment here and there, from the merrymaking of those around you, in spirit you will not be alone – you never are. You will be in the company of us, your friends and helpers who already have the honour of sharing the glory of the Christ life in the world of light. Your loved ones are very close to you at this special time of the Christ Mass, wherever they may be at present. When genuine love has ever existed between two people, there will never be any separation between their spirits.

‘And now, turn your inner vision to the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation,
and pray that you may be used as a channel
for bringing Its healing and peace to your world.

‘God bless you all, each one.

‘Happy Christmas,
Your friends in the world of light.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 10, 2016)

*The Road To Bethlehem - **Part D*

*The Road To Bethlehem

*


​ 
The road to Bethlehem is long.
Through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul
Of failing to understand who we truly are,
And through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices,
Every soul must eventually find its own way back
Into the comfort, warmth and light of recognising
Once again its own true nature and origin.
That, to me, is the road to Bethlehem.

This road to Bethlehem is hard.
It takes many lifetimes, until our small frightened earthly self
Realises that no Saviour and Redeemer
In the outer world will ever come to our rescue,
Because the true Saviour, the Christ child, promised of old,
Has always been waiting to come alive and
Be born in everybody’s own heart.
And when one fine day the human soul begins to open up
To the pain and suffering of others and endures them with them.
The love of the true Christ stirs and
The holy infant within is born and starts to grow.
The Heavens rejoice because one more human soul
Is coming home and kneels before its true Lord and Master,
The living God within, the Universal Christ,
Whose spark we all carry within.

The road to Bethlehem is tough and cruel.
Until human hearts take possession of the qualities of their Divine parents,
The Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
They cannot help growing ever colder,
Selfish, greedy, judgmental and unforgiving
Towards the suffering of others.
This is a sign that the Divine spark within is still asleep
And the qualities of the gentle Christ Spirit
Of compassion and love are slumbering with it.

The road to Bethlehem is steep.
But only for as long as the true God is still hidden from our inner view.
Regardless of that, each soul must continue its climb
Up the spiritual mountain.
While the wise ones, our guides and Masters,
The good shepherds in the world of light,
Stand closely by, take care of all our needs and keep watch,
Until the glorious moment when yet another one of us
Becomes aware of their own nature and destiny again.

The road to Bethlehem is long,
But eventually every human child of God stands
In awe and wonder before itself, when the Divine spark,
The Christ child, comes alive and is born
In the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our own heart.
The loving union of the great God and Goddess of all life,
On its highest levels, once created the child, so that
Untouched by all earthly things,
Its conception was indeed immaculate.
Father/Mother Creator, the child’s true parents,
Look upon each one of us, their earthly offspring,
Through all our wanderings, lifetime after lifetime,
With much tenderness and wondrous love.

The road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one,
When at long last, the miracle of birth takes place,
The Divine spark, the Christ Spirit within, comes alive
And the qualities of the gentle Christ motivate us and run our lives for us.
When this happens to you, rejoice!
Your very own child has been born and you are reborn with it.
Our hearts fill with gladness, love and gratitude,
The road up the mountain becomes easier and
The cross of our earthly existence grows lighter,
For the goal, our final re-union with the Godhead,
Turns into a reality and we have reached Bethlehem!

The road to Bethlehem twists and turns.
Yet, we all get there in the end and the Angels ensure that
None of us is forgotten, left out or ever truly lost.
When we give of our best and bring forth from within
The highest we are capable of,
Sharing whatever gifts have been bestowed upon us with all
Who are walking behind us on the road,
Means kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King
In our own heart and assisting its birth in the hearts others.

Giving of our finest gifts to all, laying them
Down on the altar of life and doing our best
To alleviate whatever suffering we encounter in our world,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We fulfil the purpose of our being on the Earth, which is
Doing our share of blessing and healing our whole world
And all those beyond.

God bless you all, not only at Christmas, but always.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 11, 2016)

*Ave Maria by Franz Schubert 1797-1828*

*With New Words For Christmas In Our Time

*A Prayer To The Great Mother Of All Life
A Song About Loneliness At Christmas Time
Christianity’s Virgin Mary is one of  the Mother’s symbolisms.






Ave Maria,
Most human beings dream of a life
That’s filled with tenderness,
But far too many of them are alone,
Shedding tears in lonesome days and nights.
But a few words are often enough
To show us that we are not on our own,
That strangers can become friends
And sorrows grow small.
Ave Maria

Ave Maria,
The journey of our earthly existence
Takes us through many dark nights of the soul,
Looking for a hand to hold onto,
When all we have to do is call upon the Highest Star
And ask the Angels for their help.
And if you are sad and lonely today,
Maybe someone ‘out there’ feels just like you,
Not only in this cold time of year.
Find them and by greeting them
With a smile and kind word
Show them that you want to be their friend.
Open your heart wide,
So they can feel the warmth
Of your honest intentions and kindness.
Ave Maria

Please follow the link below:

‘Ave Maria’

Charles and Helene Fischer
Jean Frankfurter, Bach

Sung by Helene Fischer in German
Translated by Aquarius

​O beloved Great Mother, hear our prayer. The Age of Aquarius is with us now. It is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and we give thanks and praise to You for returning to the conscious awareness of our world to show us the way into a more peaceful and loving future. Please protect and guide us and grant each one of us the gift of your love, wisdom and understanding, so that new hope, faith and trust can grow in every heart and soul.

 Help us to find ever more powerful ways of doing our share of making our world into the place you have shown us in our dreams by opening our hearts and reaching out for each other, not only at Christmas but throughout the whole years. May this continue until all humankind’s arrogance, fear and hostility towards each other has melted away and destructiveness, violence, crime, warfare and loneliness are no longer known in our world.In the name of love we ask these things from You. Amen

  From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 12, 2016)

*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year

**Part A*

*Saturn As Father Christmas

*
_*



*_​
Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Our world spent so much time in the darkness of being deprived of spiritual wisdom and truth directly from the source of our being that with the passing of time we became ever more the prisoner of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. But now we have reached the Age of Aquarius, the light of the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth is once more flowing with increasing force from the highest levels of life onto the Earth plane into the consciousness of us and our world. Through this the doors of the jail of humankind’s inner darkness are beginning to swing open and that is especially true at Christmas.

Each one of us is potentially a receiver/transmitter station through which the spiritual knowledge and understanding of the Divine are waiting to be poured into us and our world. The influence of this can be felt particularly strongly when the Sun moves through Sagittarius, the fire sign in which humankind’s superconscious faculties are developed and eventually are going to find their finest expressions. In the fullness of time the Sagittarian energies will eventually provide all human souls with a direct line to their Creator. They are a bridge from our earthly human minds into the mind of the Highest. Making contact with the source of our being is easier at the time of year when these energies are at work than at any other moment, because they are then clearer and suffer less from interference. Establishing the connection is by no means intended for a privileged few only. Everybody is invited to take part and if they so wish, nobody is excluded or left out.

 A few days before Christmas the Sun moves from fiery Sagittarius, ruled by jolly and jovial Jupiter, into earthy Capricorn with its planetary ruler, the stern and undeviating Saturn, who with Uranus is also the co-ruler of Aquarius. Now, if I told you that in truth Saturn is the Father Christmas of the Zodiac, would you believe me? In spite of the impressions that are created by Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius and Saturn, the ruler of Capricorn, the role of Father Christmas does not belong to Jupiter. Its benevolent energies of jollity, bonhomie and goodwill to all merely provide the background to the build-up that leads us into the festive season. As soon as the Sun moves into Capricorn a profound and marked change of energies can be felt.

During the Sun’s transit through Sagittarius, we and our world are presented with fresh opportunities for finding a better understanding of some of the things, especially spiritual ones, that could have been puzzling us in the past. But when the Sun moves away from the warm, fiery and enthusiastic Sagittarian energies into the cold and distant, stern and dour earthy Capricorn ones on the day of the Winter Solstice, things come down to the Earth, sober up and life once again returns to normal.

In the year 2015 the solstice takes place on 22[SUP]nd [/SUP]December. See whether you can sense how under the influence of Capricorn’s energies life feels as if everything were coming down to Earth with a bit of a bump. Everyday duties take over and a rude awakening awaits many because of their excessive spending under Jupiter’s generous and expansive influence. If you are sensitive to this  kind of thing, you may notice a feeling of being deflated and possibly slightly depressed as if something good had been taken away, which as a matter of fact, it has.

It is not without reason that Christmas falls into the time of the Sun’s transit through Capricorn, whose planetary ruler is Saturn, the undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac whose main job is to initiate God’s children of the Earth into the fine art of self-discipline and self-mastery. The prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of Sagittarius rise into the conscious awareness of humankind’s individual and collective soul may have become blown up out of all proportion, under the influence of Saturn’s energies can be grounded. This is necessary if they are to  find practical expressions and manifest themselves in a manner that sustains us through the darkest part of the winter and the densest one of the Earth signs.

In the days of yore, the jollity and merry-making of Christmas were known as Saturnalia. To this day, deep spiritual symbolisms are hidden behind many of the old customs, for example that only children who have been good and who worked hard receive presents from Santa Claus. To deserve Saturn’s gifts, God’s children of the Earth have to toil unceasingly, but when they eventually arrive, they most certainly are worth striving for. They consist of the wisdom and understanding that can only grow in human hearts and souls through learning something from every one of our earthly experiences. The knowledge that is found in this way is our spiritual property and that is the only thing any one of us will ever be allowed to keep and take into eternity. And that most certainly is a present worth striving for.

Saturn stands for the Divine aspect of the stern taskmaster, tough and demanding, which every child of Earth needs. For the wise ones amongst us who willingly attend to their lessons, in the end the loving and caring rewarder part of the Saturnian energies emerge and start to pour their blessings over us and our lives. Alas, human souls thus far have reacted with fear to all contacts with Saturn, but the time has come for shedding all our fears. The only way of doing so is through learning to trust that the basic goodness of life at any given time fulfils all our needs and that the great wisdom and love of our Creator will always provide us with the experiences that are just right for us.

Our Angels, Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light are waiting to be called upon to help us dissolve the spiritual prison that consists of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears which, individually and collectively, are entirely our own doing. The doors of this jail are gradually creaking open for us and our world. It is true that initially contacts with Saturn stir up fear, but this too happened for good and wise reasons. During past lifetimes, these apprehensions protected us against experiences for which we were as yet unready. Now that we are ready and they are waiting to be dissolved, the energies of Capricorn and its ruler, Saturn, can be tapped into to give us the required determination and strength.

The day of the Sun’s entry into Cancer and Capricorn marks the solstices. In Cancer we celebrate the summer solstice and in its polar opposite, Capricorn, the winter solstice. Both events are special times when – for a brief moment – the Sun in the sky above us appears to stand still, although in reality it never does, as throughout the whole of Creation, all is movement and constant changes, and nothing ever stands still. At the time of the solstices especially powerful outpourings of blessing and healing energies flow from the highest levels of life into us and our world and everything that shares it with us. In the build-up to the solstices these energies grow more potent from day to day and they remain as strong for some time afterwards.

For those who are walking the healer’s pathway, great cosmic events of this nature create many wonderful opportunities. One of them is consciously tuning the receiver/transmitter station of our whole being into the frequencies of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, so we can be used as channels of light and make our contribution towards the healing of our world and dispersing some more of the darkness that still surrounds us all.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2016)

*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year*

*Part B*

*The Christmas Story Through The Ages And Now

*_*



*_​ 
The Vedic tradition teaches that there is only one truth, referred to as Purush, and but one path to it. Truth here refers to the Supreme Spirit, the Godhead, who throughout the ages has been known by many names, for example Jesus, Christ, Christos, Messiah, Purusha Prajapati in the Vedas and Kalimatullah in the Koran. Each of these figures had to meet the test of the highest and noblest attributes of God, like supreme love, sacrifice, demonstrable power unselfishly applied, purity and so forth. Walking in the footsteps of those mentioned above and bringing forth, the same as they did, our own Christ qualities from deep within our own being and constantly giving of our highest and best, is the only way that can take us back into the oneness with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life – or whatever other name anyone may wish to call our Creator.

The Christmas story is but one of the many tools that have been used over the ages for the re-telling of the age-old myth of the birth of Christ and the light it brings to us and our world from the highest levels of life. In Cosmic terms the Universal Christ, who spoke to us through the Jesus legend, is this light. Time and again, the myths surrounding the Great Light, Sun of all Suns and light of all lights, giver and sustainer of all lifeforms, have been told throughout the ages. For example, the Bhagavad-Gita tells about the birth of the child Krishna – even the name is not far removed from the word Christ – in the heart of the followers of the Lord Krishna.

In the Western part of our world, long before the appearance of Christianity, the ancient religions – called pagan by the early Christians – honoured the return of the Sun’s light to the Earth, at the time of the winter solstice. The word pagan has its origin in the late Latin ‘paganus. In classical Latin it meant ‘rustic villager and also a non-combatant civilian, non-combatant’. Apparently, the word has also been used as an adjective since the early 15[SUP]th[/SUP] century. It stood for ‘of the country or a village,’ from pagus ‘country people or province, rural district.’

Pagan in the religious sense is believed by some to derive from conservative rural adherence to the old Gods after the Christianisation of Roman towns and cities. But the word as such predates that period in Church history, and it is more likely derived from the use of ‘paganus’ in Roman military jargon for ‘a civilian or an incompetent soldier. From 1908 modern pantheists and nature-worshippers have been called – or maybe they called themselves – pagans.

Be that as it may, all the legends that ever surrounded the winter solstice have tried to convey the message to humankind that the Sun we see in the sky above us is in truth but a symbolism. It represents the spiritual Sun, the Great White Light of the spirit of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. On the inner level of life each one of us carries a speak of this light. Since the moment of our creation it has been waiting to come alive when the right moment has come. To facilitate the quickening of the Divine spark in human souls, individually and collectively, an especially powerful outpouring of light flows directly from the heart of the Christ Spirit into all life on our planet, around the time of the summer and winter solstices.

The Jesus legend and Christianity have been the Great Mother’s instrument for re-telling the ancient allegory of the birth of the child and the coming of the light that has been promised since time immemorial. The evolutionary progress of us and our world has always been closely guarded, guided and monitored by the Angels, Masters and guides on the inner level of life, who are in charge of it. The closer the Aquarian Age drew and with it the rebirth of our race, the stronger the influence of the changes that are taking place on the inner level have been felt in the outer world. Because of these developments, at a certain evolutionary point it became inevitable that Christmas had to replace the pagan traditions, which were gradually taken over and integrated into the Christian festivities.

As the dates of the solstices are based on astronomical and astrological data and astrology was rejected by the church – officially it still is to this day – a new festival had to be created to replace that of the pagan winter solstice. So that the new celebrations did not look too reminiscent of old ones, the church founders had to find an appropriate day. They eventually decided that the coming of the Light of our world – which they believe was a Master soul by the name of Jesus – should be celebrated on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December.

This not only satisfied the demands of the outer world, the world of appearances, it was also of significance on the inner level of life. The twenty-five is under the influence of the seventh ray, because 2 + 5 = 7. 2 – the Moon, the planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the nurturing and caring principle of life. 5 – Mercury, the fleet-footed and winged messenger who brings the fire of the Gods, the creative ideas of the Highest down to the Earth, for better communications that enable a renewed understanding through the Air sign Gemini. In the teaching and healing sign Virgo, Earth, Mercury conveys healing that comes from an improved grasp of the true purpose and meaning of our earthly existence.

Mercury is a symbolism for the receiver/transmitter station that is our earthly mind with its logical and rational abilities. The seven is ruled by Neptune, the highest love vibration of the Universe that knows nothing of the dense vibrations of the Earth environment, where it is very unhappy. Not to make the taking over of the old celebrations by Christianity too obvious, the slightly fluctuating date of the winter solstices were changed to the constant date of 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December, several days after the actual event.

The legend of the Christ child came into being during the Age of Pisces, the Water sign of Karma and the soul, co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune. Jupiter is also the ruler of Sagittarius and the prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of this sign rise into the conscious awareness of the individual and collective soul of humankind have to be grounded and find their practical expression in the darkest part of the winter and the densest ones of the Earth signs, when on the day of the solstice the Sun moves into Capricorn, where Earth is experienced at its densest and heaviest. 

As the centuries marched on, through the joint efforts of the more highly evolved souls who from time to time honoured us by spending another lifetime on the Earth, a golden bridge of light was slowly created. This kind of crossing is necessary for bringing illumination from the highest levels of life to the soul of our world and also to every individual soul within . At all times and especially around Christmas, unseen by earthly eyes, Angels walk over this bridge into all human hearts and souls. Their influence is especially strong whenever someone has a special need and calls for them. Their task is to bring blessings and healing, love, light and comfort to all. This is how, during the two thousand years that have passed since the appearance of the story of the birth of the child in the manger, the bridge has grown increasingly strong and the Christ blessings are reaching us ever more powerfully.

So, let us lift our hearts and souls up to the Sun, knowing that the blessing and healing power of the Great Light is radiating through it into us and our world. Even if the Sun cannot be seen in the sky above us on Christmas Day, it is always there for us, giving of its love and warmth. How wonderful to know that our beloved companion, the Sun, is a physical manifestation of the glory and the power of the Eternal Sun, the Great Light not only of our Universe but also of uncountable numbers of others that to this day are still way beyond the capabilities of our present understanding of the Cosmos.

The same especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world on other occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices, and the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference.

Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
​


[*=center]Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world: 
 
​


[*=center]Video 1
 
[*=center] Video 2
 
[*=center] Video 3
 
 
Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.

​


[*=center]‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 14, 2016)

*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year*

*Part C*

*Christmas Message For The Aquarian Age




*
​ 
There is much talk about the Age of Aquarius and the spiritual freedom it is going to bring to us and our world. However, as co-ruler of Aquarius Saturn, the planet of Karma, guards the gateway to the Aquarian Age. Saturn is a symbolism for the Lords of Karma, who at any given time present us with the Karma we have created for ourselves up to the present. In any given lifetime, but particularly now, time and time again Saturn tests us, often to the limits of our endurance, to see how much progress we are making with mastering our earthly nature and whether we can be trusted to handle the lack of restrictions the new age is bringing us, even now.

Our newly won autonomy mostly consists of no longer having to blindly believe anything, because basically every human soul is eventually entitled to find out the true esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the myths and legends our world has ever known. It is every human spirit and soul’s birthright and highest potential to be taught by and helped to find the truth of everything and that not through any kind of outside forces or institutions and their representatives, but with the help of their own inner guidance that has its origin in the wisdom and truth of the Great Mother. She is the living God within and the love that dwells in all hearts, if at first only in seed form.

And that is the reason why the human heart alone can verify what is true, as it knows the truth and resonates to its sound, and never errs when it comes to telling a truth from a lie. To enable us to recognise the truth when it comes before us, it is necessary to pay attention to that which constantly emerges through the world of our feelings from the very depths of our innermost being into our conscious awareness. Wise ones therefore pay attention whenever they are reading or hearing anything. If something makes sense and they get a deep inner feeling that says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ only then do they accept it and allow it to enter into and take root in their consciousness. This is how they receive their confirmation that the old stories all along have been nothing but tales that served as educational tools.

To their astonishment the wise ones find out that these stories are true after all – just in a different way than formerly believed. For example, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, really loves us and our world so much that S/He gave us the gift of His/Her Son/Daughter in the form of the love that brought all of us into being and the light that has always sustained and nurtured us. From the very beginning of life on the Earth the Great Light has done this for all lifeforms. At the moment of our creation a spark of this light and Its love has been planted deep in every heart and soul. Jesus as the only begotten Son of the Christian teachings is an allegory of the perfect manifestation of the Universal Christ that is every human soul’s final goal and destination and there is no discrimination against anyone’s race, colour or creed.

This means a soul who is fully and consciously aware of its human and Divine characteristics and has successfully integrated them, so they work together in peace and harmony, the way they do in God. The manifestation of this is the highest potential of all human souls that can manifest itself any time and anywhere. It has never been tied to time, race, location or any particular part of the history of our world. The Jesus legend provided us with an explanation of God’s great love for humankind in the Piscean Age. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, we and our world are capable of comprehending the much more glorious esoteric meaning of this myth and the truth that is hidden behind its surface words.

I cannot see any problems arising from this concept even for the most devout Christians. When one embraces the fact that the story of the life of Jesus is a legend and starts to look at the true significance of this myth, it is easy to see that the teachings of the scriptures in truth are much richer than they could ever have been before, as in this way nothing is taken away from them, but only a great deal added. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’.

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *​


----------



## bobo (Dec 14, 2016)

A little statistics:

[video=youtube_share;xCLdFX7y7_Q]https://youtu.be/xCLdFX7y7_Q[/video]

Be grateful for what you've got :angel:


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 15, 2016)

*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year*

*Part D*

*Christmas In An Over-Materialistic World




*

​Love is the law of life. It is God’s true nature and our own, and because of this out of all characteristics we most urgently need to develop and express to the highest point of our consciousness is love. Unfortunately, at its lowest level earthly love frequently manifests itself as possessiveness and jealousy that causes a great deal of suffering and pain to all involved. Yet, even such experiences are valuable because they teach us how not to love, and that is the beginning of learning how to love wisely. This shows itself as a willingness to make compromises and handling our relationships with tact and discretion, discrimination and tolerance, not only in our closest circles of family and friends, but also towards other people and eventually our whole race. This reveals to the wise ones in charge of us that we are unfolding in the right way and successfully moving forwards on our evolutionary pathway of mastering the drives and urges of our lower animal nature.

Love has many different ways of showing its presence. Sometimes it is in the form of love for another human being or for life itself in all its beauty. Our own Christ qualities develop when, instead of ostentatiously doing good, we are just a good person, who loves helping others and insists on doing the right and honest things, and doesn’t shy away from them when this turns out to be the more difficult way.  Love can be expressed in thousands of little ways like through loving and welcoming each new day and whatever weather it may bring, or the love we feel for the plants, flowers and little creatures in our garden or when we are out and about in other parts of nature, and each time we show our appreciation for everything that life brings us. Love can also reveal itself in being interested in all the minor things of daily life, as well as the sincere and true love that manifests itself as simple human goodwill, friendliness and kindness to everyone.

All of these things bring us into harmony with the law of life and help us to slowly but surely enter ever more deeply into the radiation of the Great White Light, the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above us, the Universal Christ. Whenever we love, our soul is quickened by Its radiation and our own inner Christ-consciousness is stimulated through the power of the blessing that then flows into our heart directly from the Christ. As our whole being gradually fills with ever more light and we become at one with the Christ, we evolve into a Christed one in our own right. And that is the message of the Christmas Story for our time.

Regardless of the high degree of materialism that on the outer level has by now attached itself to the Christmas celebrations, it is coming about in quite a natural way that the spirit of this festival is getting an ever more powerful hold on God’s children of the Earth. Wise ones are aware that love has many levels and degrees of expressing itself, which can range from the lowest and crudest type of animal love to the highest and most heavenly kind. And that’s why the Christmas spirit shows itself in so many different ways. All of them are right and none of them are wrong, so the wise ones refrain from condemning any one of them and saying Christmas has become far too commercialised in our world. They have no need to look at it in this manner because they sense and feel that on the innermost level of life the desire to celebrate the true Christ-mass is increasing, although on the Earth plane this is manifesting itself in some strange ways and places.
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## bucklethree (Dec 15, 2016)

I look forward to Christmas every year.  I still feel it's the time of giving rather than receiving.  Even if when there were times I had a little budget for gifts, I still wrap them with all my heart.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 16, 2016)

*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - **Part E*

*Christmas Prayer

*


​ 
O Universal Christ, You are the true Christ.
We and our world have been waiting for You,
The Star of all stars, Light of all lights
And the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us.
You are the only born Son/Daughter
Of the Great White Spirit, Mother/Father Creator of all life,
Whose children every human being is.
Your infinite love and wisdom always have been
And forever will be with us and our world.

For the blessing and healing of all life,
May Your loving and peaceful energies
Flow ever more freely and strongly
Into every human heart and soul,
And from there into the heart and soul of our world,
All worlds and every being within them.
May each one of us be sanctified with the gift of
Understanding the true meaning of Your role in our lives.

Through this may we and our world
Be renewed and grow ever stronger in hope, faith and trust
That Your eternal promise of the coming of
Another golden and peaceful age of Aquarius
Is at last finding fulfilment on the Earth.
May the Great Mother’s wisdom and love rise
Through Your intervention from the deepest
Innermost core of everybody’s being,
To guide and protect us and show us the way home
Into the oneness with You and all life.

We welcome You,
The living and loving Spirit onto the Earth.

Amen

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 17, 2016)

*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - **Part F*

*The Twelve Holy Nights

*_*



*_​
*Meditation And Candle Burning Plan*

Because the month of December contains Christmas,
It is a very holy and special time, and
The twelve holy nights represent a particularly hallowed period.

1) The three nights starting with Christmas Eve are the holiest time of all.
It is one for receiving when the doors of  the Angelic Kingdom
Are wide open and invite all of us to take part in their Heavenly celebrations.

Each of these nights, when you light your candle,
Hold in your mind the image of
Mother Earth, as she turns on her axis in space.
Reflect on the fact that every being on our beloved planet
In truth is one and that we all are an integral part of the life,
Our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all Life, has created.
Bless Mother Earth and commit yourself to healing her
And all life she holds in her loving embrace.

2) The following four nights bring us to night seven.
They are about receiving and understanding the
The true meaning of the Christ energies,
Which at this time flow into every heart and soul more powerfully
Than at any other time of the year.
This is a time for contemplations, quiet reflections and meditations.

Every evening, as you light your candle,
Bring to mind those close to you on the Earth plane
And the ones in the world of light, whose presence and love
Has ever helped to give your own life quality and purpose.
In your meditations hold each one of  them in your heart
And share your love with them by telling them
How much they have ever meant and still mean to you.

3) The remaining five nights that take us to night twelve
Are about grounding the energies we have receive.
It is a time for starting to make plans,
For new activities and beginnings.

Each of these nights, as you light your candle,
Review your life and consider which areas of it could do with changing.
Resolve to invest in yourself to make your presence on the Earth
A more productive and positive one.

It is believed that after the twelfth night the elemental kingdom
Takes over the energy and that its value for humankind is spent.
Hence the importance of shutting things down on the twelfth night,
But persevere with your meditations and efforts
Throughout the whole of the coming year.

By kind permission of the D.K. Foundation
Edited by Aquarius

Merry Christmas and a happy and peaceful New Year to each one of you.

With Love and Light,
Aquarius

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 21, 2016)

*Christmas Message From The World Of Light 2014

*


The following is the essence of a Christmas Message from our beloved friends and helpers in the world of light. White Eagle acted as their spokesperson and brought it to me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought on 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] December 2014. My most sincere and heartfelt thanks to all of you, dear Friends, who made this communication possible. Happy Christmas to you, too.

‘Dear ones, we are bringing you our message of love, good will and the renewal of hope, faith and trust to all of you. We know each one of you personally and we appreciate how hard, demanding and unrewarding earthly life can be at times. We want you to know that none of you have anything to fear, because on the inner level of life we are one with you and we are always with you. Today we convey to you our best wishes and hope that this Christmas you will know the joy of the true Christ Mass, which extends over the whole period of the twelve holy days and nights. This is something that can only be experienced and never be described adequately in the words of any earthly language.

‘Should you be on your own this Christmas and also if you can escape, if only for a brief moment here and there, from the merrymaking of those around you, in spirit you will not be alone – you never are. You will be in the company of us, your friends and helpers who already have the honour of sharing the glory of the Christ life in the world of light. Your loved ones are very close to you at this special time of the Christ Mass, wherever they may be at present. When genuine love has ever existed between two people, there will never be any separation between their spirits.

‘And now, turn your inner vision to the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation,
and pray that you may be used as a channel
for bringing Its healing and peace to your world.

‘God bless you all, each one.

‘Happy Christmas,
Your friends in the world of light.’

From ‘Christmas With White Eagle’

 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 22, 2016)

*A Christmas Message 2015 *

*From The World Of Light





*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the essence of a News Flash from the White Eagle Lodge at Christmas, which contained a teaching that was given a long time ago. Bearing in mind the ever quickening pace of our race’s spiritual progress since this teaching first appeared, it has been updated to do justice to that which is happening on the inner and outer level of earthly life now.

‘Two thousand years ago a new legend was given to humankind. Its role was to act as a messenger for the events that would be taking place in the Age of Aquarius, which by now are increasingly becoming a reality of Earth life. From the beginnings of human existence on this plane, in the days before Christmas and for some time after, the blessings from the highest levels of life have been pouring more powerfully than at other times into all aspects of earthly life. With each passing year the inflow of the Christ energies has become more powerful.

‘And today we have come to lead you in a meditation for this most holy event. We are here to celebrate with you the Christ-Mass, the birth of the Christ. The awakening of the Great Light in all hearts is presently taking place in the realities of Earth life and in ever more of you the Divine spark of the Universal Christ is stirring from its slumbers. The legendary figure of Jesus has been a herald of the coming of the Great Light. The story of his life has been but one of the many interpretations of the myth that have been surrounding this event. Each one of them was given to your world by us, the wise ones in the world of light. Throughout the ages people have been celebrating the coming of the Christ in many different ways. 

‘Now imagine in your mind’s eye that the Heavens are opening and the Holy Mother with the Christ child in her arms enters your inner vision. What you are seeing is the Great Mother of all life. In her loving arms she is holding a miniature version of the Great Light, the Sun of all Suns. Its radiance shines with undiminished force from the Divine child into the hearts of all human souls on both sides of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates them.

‘The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend is a symbolism for the Great Mother of all Life. Her love and wisdom is the focal point and centre of all life on the Earth plane as well as anywhere in the whole of the created world at Christmas, the Christ Mass. Silently observe and breathe in the sweetness and kindness of the Mother and worship Her and the gift she brings to humankind, Her child. With each passing year it is newly brought forth to help human hearts and souls to become spiritually stimulated, so that they open in love and goodwill towards all lifeforms.

‘The Great Father is part of the Great Mother. He stands behind Her and puts His arms lovingly around the mother and their child. Sing with the Angels and worship with the shepherds. Greet and give thanks to the three kings, for they represent the sages in the world of light, who at all times are holding your hands to guide and protect you and to keep you safe. Kneel before your true King and Queen, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, and their only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, on the highest plane of life. 

‘Sagittarius is the sign responsible for the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. When the Sun moves through it from 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] November to 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] December in the run-up to Christmas, the Divine seed that to this day is still slumbering in many human hearts receives a renewed impetus to come alive and reveal its presence in the realities of Earth life. On the day of the Solstice, 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] December, the Sun moves into Capricorn, the densest Earth sign of them all. It is also the sign in which the highest aspirations can be fulfilled and achievements brought about in earthly life. The energies of this sign bring the sacred fire of the Divine down onto the Earth. The goodwill and love that expresses itself in so many ways reveals that the seed of the Christ Spirit is indeed stirring in all hearts and souls, and that the holy infant is being born.

‘And that is whom you too have come to worship. To the wise ones in your midst, who have woken up to their true nature, the magic of the higher meaning that lies behind the surface words of the ancient story of the birth of Christ and the many carols it helped to bring into being never fades. Understanding what they have to say, the wise one’s hearts open wide to receive the Divine fire of love that flows more strongly than usual at this blessed time of the year. Invisible to earthly eyes, the Angels, messengers of the Highest, are standing by as the power, glory and light of goodwill shines with increasing force into all life on the Earth plane and fills every heart. The crib is the symbol of the most humble place on Earth: the human heart. And the light shines from the heart of the Divine Mother and the Christ, her Son/Daughter, in all its beauty and glory into each and every one of them.

‘Awakened ones do not complain that we are once more telling you the same old story. They know that we are doing it to remind you of the many symbolisms that have been hiding behind the words of the Jesus legend for such a long time. The Divine wisdom and truth they contain is waiting to sink ever more deeply into the consciousness of each individual heart and soul and through it your whole world. Being aware that the spiritual aspect of life is by far the more important one, wise ones refuse to put earthly concerns first. They prefer to concentrate on the profound truths the myth contains because they appreciate how essential they are for their own life and happiness as well as that of the whole of humankind. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, would love to describe the glory of the Heavenly realms to you, but using earthly languages this is impossible. And even if we could find the right words to tell you about the power and glory of the Heavenly hosts, most of you would not yet be able to grasp the meaning of what we have to convey about the power of the Highest, the Christ Star. In your earthly existence it can only be perceived by calling upon and practising it in your daily lives. It is something that cannot be known with the help of words or pictures. It can only be sensed through the feelings of love and siblinghood towards each other and your whole world that rise from the deepest innermost core of your being. 

‘We would like you to know that many of those who have left their physical bodies behind are with you in spirit. Those you have loved and still love and remember are gathered here tonight. May you feel their presence as well as that of the Angels and Masters, and all other spirit guides and helpers. All of us together are sending heartfelt greetings and wishes for each one of you on the other side of the veil of consciousness. We invite you to join in the feelings of happiness and gratitude about the gift of life that has been given to us, and our common fate and destiny. 

‘Know that every human soul, who is endeavouring to grow in saintliness and inner beauty of spirit, is making a valuable contribution towards creating a new and ever more peaceful and beautiful world by bringing God’s Kingdom onto the Earth. The highest potential of all who are presently participating in earthly life is to evolve into healers and bringers of God’s light and wisdom. And that, dear Friends, is the way, the light and the truth for every one of God’s children of the Earth. Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, each one of you is a child of the Christ Spirit who forever has its being in the radiance of the Christ Star.

‘The healing you are seeking is of the spiritual kind, but it can only be found through the power of your own spiritual aspirations. When your thoughts and whole being are truly aspiring to the light forces of the Universal Christ and tuning themselves into them, Its rays can flow into your loving heart without any hindrance. This awakens the Christ seed and soon you begin to feel how the rays of the Highest light penetrate ever deeper and with increasing force into every cell and atom of your physical body. 

‘The Christ light is the only power in the whole of Creation that can reverse the order of all things, make crooked corners straight and bring healing to all conditions. Under its influence all darkness in human minds, physical bodies and their indwelling spirit and soul transmutes itself into light. This is how the Christ Spirit gradually takes possession of every cell and atom of your physical bodies and controls your whole being. And that is how miracles are performed.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Ancient Prophecies Fulfilled’ 
[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
 
From ‘Christmas With White Eagle’

 * * * ​


----------



## bobo (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## JustRob (Dec 23, 2016)

This morning someone on the TV declared "It's Christmas!" and I muttered "No it's not. It's Friday." My angel subsequently mentioned her humbugging husband's remark to a friend in an email. Personally I don't regard pedantry as humbugging. It may be the Christmas _season_ but no more yet. It was also mentioned on TV that today is known as "Frantic Friday" because so many people are out shopping. Personally I don't see that as the true spirit of Christmas, even in our time. No, it's definitely only Friday.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 23, 2016)

*Christmas Prayer With Gift Ideas For Ourselves

*_*



*_​ 
O Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life and Your only born Son, the Universal Christ, we pray that every heart and soul in both our world be opened wide to receive the blessing and healing power of Your wisdom and love. Grant us the gift of finding rest and healing in the presence of You and  the Angels around Your throne. 

May the light of the Christ Spirit go forth from your sacred heart more strongly with each passing day. May it flood and fill us and our world and flow from there into the farthest remotest corners of the whole of Creation for the blessing and healing of all its lifeforms. May the joyful song of the Angels of Healing and Peace bring love and goodwill to the heart and soul of humankind, our whole world and all others, not only at Christmas but throughout every coming year. 

The gifts for ourselves are meeting
Opponents: with tolerance.
Enemies: with forgiveness and the peace
that grows from knowing that in this life 
nobody is our enemy. 
In truth they are merely teachers who are 
here to show us how we do NOT want to be.
Friends with: open hearts and minds.
All lifeforms with: charity and compassion, kindness and love.
Children: by living as good examples they may wish to follow.

Happy Christmas to your and yours.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *​


----------



## bobo (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Aquarius (Dec 28, 2017)

_*The Blessing And Healing Power Of The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_
​During  the Christmas period the healing magic of the Christ Star, the Sun  beyond and behind the Sun in the sky above us, flows with particular  strength into us and everything else that exists in our world. Each one  of the miniature stars on our Christmas trees is a symbol of this light,  which unfailingly returns to those in the Northern and Southern  hemispheres of our globe every year at the time of their respective  winter solstices. The Sun in the sky above us is one of Christ Star’s  many manifestations, through which its blessing and healing energies are  constantly flowing in everything they touch. The same is true around  the time of the Christ Moon, which this year took place on the 9th June.

The  small stars on our Christmas trees represent the power, wisdom and love  of this Star, whose spark has always dwelt in the heart of all human  beings and is now in the process of waking up in ever more of them. To  help this general awakening along, let’s send the Christ Star’s light  from our own hearts and picture in our minds a huge six-pointed Star of  light. Look into its centre and affirm:

Hand in hand with God and  the Angels I am sending the light of the Christ Star to the victims of  all natural and human-made disasters, especially terrorism and war. May  this light shine radiate its blessing and healing power throughout our  world and bring healing to everyone affected.

I send the light of  the Star for the healing of our planet to Mother Earth and her animal,  vegetable and mineral kingdoms, every one of the creatures within them.

May the light of the Star shine to heal our world and all others.

I  send the light of the Christ Star to all who weep and mourn for loved  ones, especially during the Christmas and New Year period.

I send  the light of the Christ Star to all who are suffering in mind and body,  spirit and soul. May the love and wisdom of the Christ Star’s Light  shine into the hearts and souls of each one of them, so that through a  better understanding of the purpose and meaning of their earthly  existence peace and healing can come to them.

Now think of anyone you personally know who is in need of help and lift them into the radiance of the Christ Star.

May  the radiance of the Christ Star absorb the darkness of all false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, fears and anxieties of our world  into itself and transmute them into blessing, healing and harmonising  energies for all life. And may the true spirit of Christmas come alive  in every human heart and soul, so that peace and healing can come to us  and our world at last. In the name of love we ask these things. Amen
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Disasters’
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​

* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 29, 2017)

_*A Message From The White Eagle Group Of Spirit Guides

For The Time After Christmas And New Year
*_
_*




*_
​At  this time of year in the Western hemisphere life can sometimes appear  to be rather dark and gloomy. After the light and magic of Christmas,  the festival of the rebirth of the Sun and its return to this part of  our world, and the New Year celebrations, many find that the short  winter days are passing too slowly. Extreme weather conditions can cause  problems and add to making us feel unwell, depressed and chilled within  and without.

This is not surprising when one considers that at  the time of the winter solstice the Sun moves from fiery and  enthusiastic Sagittarius into Capricorn, the Earth signs that is ruled  by Saturn, the stern and undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac. Here  the Earth element has to be encountered at its densest and this brings  our souls down to Earth with a bump. We may feel somewhat gloomy and  restricted because our spiritual wings have been clipped and whether we  like it or not, we have to pick up the threads of the often stark  realities of our earthly existence. Instead of our spirit feeling free  to move around and travel the way we did under the influence of the  Sagittarian energies, under the Saturnian ones we become stationary  again. On the positive side they encourage us to focus on our objectives  in life and any long-term plans we make at this time of the year are  likely to work out well.

The general atmosphere of gloom and doom  is lifted when the Sun moves into the Air sign Aquarius, the sign of  humanitarianism and the highest hopes, dreams and aspirations for the  whole of humankind. In the coming year, 2017, this takes place on the  19th January. Each time life seems to get too cold and earthbound during  the Capricorn period, it’s a good idea to now and then take a moment to  reflect on the warmth and the love of the Christ Star. Remind yourself  frequently that Its radiance never leaves us and that Its blessing and  healing energies have no difficulties flowing through the densest of  cloud covers, literally and metaphorically speaking.

To put you  into a receptive mood, listen to the essence of some words of wisdom  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Seeking  Serenity – Look Up To The Light’: ‘We see the Christ Light’s radiance  shining beyond the clouds that to this day surround so many in your  world and we are bringing this light to you. Each one of the clouds has a  golden lining and although it cannot be observed by any one of you at  present, we assure you that we are seeing it quite clearly and that on  behalf of all of you.

‘The Angels on the Highest levels of live  are celebrating Christmas at regular intervals to commemorate the birth  of the Universal Christ, the moment when God, the first impulse of  Creation, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, said: ‘Let there  be light!’ With this command the first inklings of life started to flow  and emerge. The Christ-Mass is a service of thanksgiving to the Great  Father/Mother for the gift of all life, including that of the Angels.  This event has been celebrated on the Earth plane in many different  forms since human beings were first introduced to it.

‘The  festivities around the winter solstice always were designed to serve  humankind’s slowly awakening and growing awareness of the spiritual  background of its earthly existence. In every human heart this  eventually leads to the Christ spark rising from its slumbers. In some  parts of your world the Christ-Mass to this day is celebrated with the  help of the Jesus legend and in particular the allegory of the birth of  the Christ child in the manger. As many of you know by now, it is a  symbolism for the awakening of the Divine spark in all human hearts.

‘When  you worship the Christ Star’s light, realise that your own soul is part  of the Star and that when its light begins to shine in you it has the  power of beautifying all earthly concerns for you. Mother Earth’s beauty  is one of the many manifestations of the Christ Star, so is the love  that makes you happy and the power that comes to you each time you ask  for God’s blessing. The glory of this light is the Divine fire that has  been waiting for a long time to come fully alive in every more human  hearts and souls.

‘If you call upon the Christ Star’s light when  you are weary, you will feel its Divine strength flowing through you and  your anxieties fading away. And whenever your inner vision focuses on  this Star, you are in conscious contact with your higher self, your  eternal and immortal God Self. Ask it to direct your actions, so it can  bring into your life the blessings of the heavenly realms, so that you  may no longer be touched by the small earthly things that used to  disturb you.

‘At all times, look up and keep your inner vision  focused on the Christ Star. Trust that Its blessing and healing power  truly can heal any condition and make all crooked corners straight. And  so, let’s join hearts and hands and concentrate on the Star and affirm:•     I send the light of the Star to all who are experiencing poverty,  depression and hardship not only in these winter months but always.

•    I ask the Angels of the Star to help all those who are suffering in mind, body and spirit and in need of light and love.

•    I believe in the power of the Christ Light.

•    I trust God’s perfect plan.

•    I am in the Star. The Star is in me. I am the Star.

•     The Star and I we are one. From my loving heart Its light flows into  the heart and soul of all humankind and our whole world. From there it  pours itself into the farthest and remotest corner of Creation for the  blessing and healing of all life.

All life is one under the  Christ Star and all like-minded people are one single unit. The energies  of the Star focus our thoughts so that our minds are steady and  balanced to reflect the light of the heavenly realms into the darkness  of earthly life. We shall continue with this until the last shred of it  has been absorbed into the radiance of Star, to be uplifted and  transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life. We pray that  every single one of our thoughts from now on should be filled with  nothing but positivity and light.
God bless each one of you and keep you safe, always.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Six-pointed Star – Symbol Of Perfection’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 30, 2017)

_*The Ancient Prophecies Fulfilled
*_
_*The God Of The Patriarchy
*_
_*





*_
​As  the masculine aspect of the Divine had to be deprived of his feminine  counterpart, the Goddess, for the duration of the patriarchy * our world  had to make do with an all-male Divinity. That’s how in the  consciousness of our world our Creator had to become something like an  amputated God. This God had to be a reflection of humankind’s lower  nature. He was portrayed as angry, wrathful and vengeance seeking and  capable of frightening the living daylights out of anyone, the right  characteristics on which successful warmongering is built.

The  Angels presented this impression of the Highest as the Lord of warfare  and destruction. This kind of God was necessary for that particular  phase of our race’s earthly education during which the lowest  manifestations of human nature had to experienced on a large scale. The  cruelty and bestiality against each other that every human being deep  down is capable of had to be taken part in, sometimes at the giving and  on other occasions at the receiving end. Without exception, the training  of every human being starts as a young and inexperienced soul and in  the course of many lifetimes eventually reaches the highest heights.  What else could one expect for a young God in the making *? Even though  we are unaware that this is what in truth every one of us is, that’s  what we are.

One of the first in line for creating the impression  of the amputated God is the Creation legend the Angels gave us through  the book of Genesis, which is part of the joint heritage of the sacred  texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam. For  the sake of the patriarchy the companion for the first man, who appeared  in our world, in this tale was created from one of his ribs, out of all  things. The higher esoteric meaning for this escapes me to this day and  does not seem to have been found by anyone else either.

In some  of our lifetimes we come as women and in others as men. For the sake of  teaching us about the lower and lowest aspects of human nature, the  creative masculine forces through large numbers of young and  inexperienced souls whose desire nature, during their lifetimes as men,  was given free reign. If, during these earthly sojourns, we suppress and  exploit the women in our lives, the same will happen to us when we  ourselves return as women. God’s justice is perfect, utterly fair and  just.

The principle at the basis of this justice is a very simply  one, the same as every other truly great idea *. Everything in the  whole of Creation moves in circles and anything that goes out from  somewhere in due course returns to its source. That’s the foundation on  which the law of Karma rests and the reason why every one of our  thoughts, words and actions returns to us in some form, either in this  lifetime or a future one. They are our creations and therefore belong to  us, for better as well as for worse. Whatever we hand out in one  lifetime unfailingly returns to us in another one.

Even if it  takes thousands of lifetimes, as soon as we have grown strong enough to  cope with its demands *, back it comes. That’s why so many of us are  struggling, including me. There are some in our midst who in their  present lifetime are having a prolonged battle with the redemption of  the karmic debts that were incurred by the abuse of power that brought  about the downfall and destruction of Atlantis. You and I could be one  of these people. There is no doubt in my mind that the events of  Atlantis also took place under the supervision and guidance of God and  the Angels. They were necessary for the sake of teaching our race some  of the lessons that were right for our development at that time.

Much  later it came about that for around six thousand years that we, in our  earthly lifetimes as males of our species, were allowed to freely  indulge the drives and urges of our lower nature. This includes killing,  maiming and destroying anything that gets in its way, working very hard  at suppressing and dominating, conquering and destroying each other in  the course of taking possession of as great parts of our world as  possible. Martin Luther, 1483-1546, was a professor of theology and  composer, priest and monk who made a name for himself as father of the  German Protestant Reformation. He wrote: ‘Study the animal world and you  will understand human behaviour much better.’ * Wasn’t he a fine  observer of human nature?

A fox breaking into a henhouse and  massacring as many of the hens as possible, without having any intention  of eating them is one of the finest examples of this kind of behaviour.  For example, the testosterone driven warfare in which over 800,000  soldiers on both sides of World War I died in the blood and mud of the  Ypres salient in Flanders, Belgium between 1914 and 1918. To this day  the remains of dozens of men are found every year in the fields of this  part of our world. By the colouring and markings of the boots in which  they died it can be identified to which country they belonged.

The  basic masculine drive, when allowed free reign, pursues brutally and  mercilessly whatever it wants and takes it by force, if need be.  Anything that gets in the way is removed in whichever fashion suits the  chaser, without hesitating for a moment to kill and destroy at random.  Every human being has this drive within. Without the balance of the love  and wisdom of the feminine, disasters like wars and terrorist attacks  are the result. Yet, there is no point sitting in judgement * over  anyone who is still involved in such activities because in some of our  early lifetimes all of us have taken part in such abominations. We have  been there and thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for having  brought us to where we are now.

It was during the time of the  patriarchy when the Angels gave us the strangest story our world had  ever experienced: the Jesus legend *. The strangeness of this tale is  due to the fact that carefully and lovingly woven into its tapestry are  symbolisms for the various initiations every human being has to undergo  in the course of its long evolutionary journey through earthly life. The  wisdom of the Great Mother, the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity  gave us this wondrous story with the help of the Angels. How is that for  utter unselfishness and boundless wisdom?

It was the Mother’s  decision that the words of any new legend the Angels presented to our  world should at first be understood literally. Only when the time was  right should their higher esoteric meaning revealed. All along they have  been hiding behind the surface words of every sacred teaching that ever  appeared. The Mother did this so that her children of the Earth would  know in thousands of years in Earth terms * what became of our world  without the softening, balancing and civilising influence of the wisdom  and love of the feminine forces of life.

Thoughtfully, the Angels  built hints that something of this nature was going to happen at some  future time into the Bible’s New Testament. They have always been there  for all to see. Yet, only when the time was right would people  understand what the following quotes were trying to tell us:

•     Mark 4:22: ‘Whatever is hidden is meant to be disclosed, and whatever  is concealed is meant to be brought out into the open.’

•    Luke  8:17: ‘For all that is secret will eventually be brought into the open  and everything that is concealed will be brought to light and made known  to all.’

•    Luke 12:2: ‘There is nothing concealed that will not be disclosed, or hidden that will not be made known.’

•     1 Corinthians 4:5: ‘Therefore judge nothing before the appointed time.  Wait until the Lord comes. He will bring to light what is hidden in  darkness and will expose the motives of the heart. At that time each  will receive their praise from God.’

Naturally, the Great Mother  never went away. She merely removed Herself from our race’s conscious  awareness, even though Her presence remained and continued to manifest  itself in the shape of the females of every species of the animal  kingdom, including humankind. Without the Mother there would be no  material world anywhere. She IS the world, the physical manifestation of  all worlds throughout the whole of Creation, as well as those who are  invisible to ordinary earthly eyes.

A constant stream of ideas  flows from the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Father. But  it is the wisdom of the Mother who decides which ones should be given  life and where and when they should manifest themselves, for example on  the Earth. The masculine’s power and will then shapes and moulds them as  close as possible to the prototype that exists in His mind of any given  species. She lovingly responds and allows Herself to be moulded and  shaped. As one complete unit the two aspects of Creation peacefully and  harmoniously work together.

The form of everything that exists  anywhere is the Mother. All sentient beings and inanimate objects alike  in our world are part of the Mother and imbued by the Father. Whole  Universes and every particle of matter that floats around in them, for  example planets and everything they contain, are created from the Great  Light, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of  the Father/Mother, who through this is both father and mother of all  that is.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## sas (Dec 30, 2017)

Gifts. Too many of them.

We openly celebrate Hedonismas on New Year's Eve, without shame , for we have seen the true meaning of this season by observation. We are The True Followers.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2017)

sas said:


> Gifts. Too many of them.
> 
> We openly celebrate Hedonismas on New Year's Eve, without shame , for we have seen the true meaning of this season by observation. We are The True Followers.



can i cum next year


----------



## sas (Dec 30, 2017)

escorial said:


> can i cum next year




The more the Merrier! We say, "Happy Hedonismas", though, to those who, without knowing us, at check-outs, etc, wish us and everyone a Merry Christmas. How self-centered and rude. They would probably say that to a woman in a hijab. There is no end of ignorance in America.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2017)

self sensual pleasure....will i have to bring anything....


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 30, 2017)

Money, money, money
Must be funny
In the rich man's world...


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2017)

you cummin too


----------



## sas (Dec 30, 2017)

escorial said:


> self sensual pleasure....will i have to bring anything....




Damn straight.
Bring something to give us that you can't afford, that will impress us, and you must go into debt to buy.. The American Way.  BTW: We are monied, so deserve it.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2017)

i've never been to a rock chicks party....what could i bring to suzi quartos party...


----------



## sas (Dec 31, 2017)

escorial said:


> i've never been to a rock chicks party....what could i bring to suzi quartos party...




I was a Rock & Roll chick, circa 1950s. We were the prototype for all the poor imitators who came later. Guys and some gals, too, wore their hair in a DA.

Quiz: Tell me what those letters meant without googling. No cheating.


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2017)

ducks arse...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2017)

'Da'- affirmative in Russian. 1950's... Aha! You were secret commies. Me? I only dated flapper-chicks. Yeah, me and flapper-chicks. Now they were wild.


----------



## sas (Dec 31, 2017)

My generation was fermented by Ginsberg. It accounts for supreme ability to swear, that, and growing up in Detroit where it's always been dangerous to appear weak. I've been 5 feet and 100 pounds since age 13...hence The Mouth.


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2018)

sas said:


> The more the Merrier! We say, "Happy Hedonismas", though, to those who, without knowing us, at check-outs, etc, wish us and everyone a Merry Christmas. How self-centered and rude. They would probably say that to a woman in a hijab. There is no end of ignorance in America.



That happens a lot here and it grates like... well never mind.

They can't help it I suppose. 
They're only people. " BAA'AA'AA".

As for what it all means, to me? It's time off work. Busting a few cans and doing absolutely nothing. :drunk:


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 1, 2018)

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story

Part One
*
_*




*_
​In  times gone by there was no other way of explaining to us earthlings the  underlying higher purpose and meaning of our earthly existence than  with the help of symbolisms and metaphors. Now, however, we are ready  for the truth and nothing but the truth. And you can rely on it that it  will always come your way from me. The way I see and understand things  that’s my truth. Whether any of it can become part of our truth depends  on how your inner guidance responds to it.

First in line in our  search for truth is the birth of the Christ child *. This event is a  metaphor for the awakening of the Divine spark that for a long time  dwells in every human soul as a tiny glow of love that would never leave  us. The creation of every individual God’s child of the Earth is  conceived on the highest levels of life, i.e. it emerges from the  heartmind of the Great Father. This process has nothing to do with our  earthly existence until we into our first lifetime as a physical being  on the Earth plane.

God, the Father, is the masculine active and  outgoing aspect of the Divine Trinity. Astrologically speaking it  belongs to the Fire and Air elements. Fire is the creative fire of God’s  ideas which are transmitted by thought, the realm of Air, to the Great  Mother, the Goddess. She is the Father’s feminine, passive and receptive  counterpart, represented by the elements Earth and Water. Their only  born Son/Daughter is the Spirit of the Universal Christ, of whose light  every lifeform from the highest to the lowest has been created *.

Next  in line is the Star of Bethlehem. It is a six-pointed star that has  been used for a long time as a symbolism for the merging of the Holy  Trinity of the Great Father/Mother and Christ, their only born  Son/Daughter, with humankind. The Trinity is our Highest or God Self,  who has always been working on merging Its energies with those of every  human being’s earthly threefold nature of mind, body, spirit and soul.  Ultimately, the Star represents the perfected, i.e. the whole and holy  son/daughter of God in whom every part is peacefully co-operating for  the highest good of all, under the guidance and protection of its inner  teacher, the wise one within.

The Christ Star is also a symbolism  for the healing process that for some time has been taking place  between every small earthly self and the Highest Forces of life. The  lower triangle stands for the lower self and the upper triangle for our  Highest or God Self. As the lower surrenders itself to the higher and is  gradually absorbed into it, it evolves into a miniature Christ Star and  a Christed one in its own right. It then has become a channel through  which the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star flows ever more  strongly into our world into all its lifeforms. And that is the meaning  of the consummation of the sacred marriage * between Heaven and Earth.

The  whole of the Christmas story is filled with metaphoric descriptions of  the events surrounding the birth of the Divine child. Of particular  significance is that it took place in a stable. With its manger the  stable represents the most humble place on Earth imaginable and that is  the human heart. When during the redemption of our karmic debts times of  great need and deprivation, spiritual and material, have to be endured,  the Divine spark in us begins to stir from its slumber and longs for  its true home and this helps our soul * to grow.

When in response  to our soul’s yearning our earthly self at last reaches out for the  blessing, healing and helping hand of God and the Angels, the Christ  child is being born. From earthly human hearts the infant in all its  goodness and innocence looks with increasing astonishment at the  spiritual darkness of the Earth’s environment. An overwhelming desire to  do something, anything to put an end to so much suffering, rises from  our soul into our earthly consciousness. Attending to the needs of our  soul helps the our Christ nature to thrive, so it can grow from infancy  to adulthood. Willingly and lovingly we do all we can to do our share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth by making our world into a  better and more peaceful place for all its inhabitants.

Everybody  is gifted in some special way and each is a potential healer and  lightbringer, who has been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime  in order to fulfil one specific task * in Mother Earth’s transformation  and the spiritual rebirth of humankind. Our talents may have taken  countless lifetimes to develop. Through absorbing ever more of the  darkness of our world into the light of the wisdom and knowledge we  bring to those around us our gifts can be brought to full flowering in  this one.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘The Natural Laws And Their Cause’
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 2, 2018)

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Two
*
_*The Good Shepherds
*_
_*




*_
While shepherds watched
Their flocks by night,
All seated on the ground,
The Angels of the Lord came down
And glory shone around.
​As  we know by now, no human being is ever alone in earthly life or  anywhere else, although it often feels that way. Others are constantly  walking with us and although they are invisible to earthly eyes, in the  spiritual background of our earthly existence they are always there,  guiding and protecting us, even if the need arises, against ourselves.  Playing the role of good shepherds in our lives, these beings were  attached to us by the wisdom and love of the Highest to take care of and  watch over us.

Constantly they are observing our spiritual  progress and gently steering us through the inevitable ups and downs of  earthly life. And whenever one of us veers too far to the right or left  of our predestined and self-chosen pathway *, they nudge us back to  where we ought to be. When the going gets too rough to cope on our own,  it is our birthright to reach out for these hands and as soon as one of  us calls for their assistance, they never fail to respond. The good  shepherds are our siblings in the great family of life, who are  constantly toiling on our behalves in the spiritual background of our  earthly existence.

But even though our invisible friends and  helpers are steering and sustaining each one of us, they can and will  not do the work for anyone that is required to expand our consciousness.  For a better understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth this is  essential, but no-one can give it to us, we ourselves have to do the  work. Each one of our spirit friends and helpers is pursuing their own  individual evolutionary pathway, the same as we are, and through this  all of us are growing and evolving together.

As we also know by  now, light spiritually means knowledge and ignorance darkness. It’s just  that each one of us perceives the light of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth through a differently shaped and coloured window of perception. It  consists of the soul impressions that were left behind by the manifold  different experiences of all our lifetimes, up to this very moment.  Independent of how anyone goes about the task of working with the  different illuminating rays of the Highest, all have their origin in the  Great White Light.

The work the spiritual development demands  from each one of us is never quite the same as anyone else’s. Other  people cannot do the work for us or we cannot do theirs for them.  Nevertheless, every pathway is a good one that incessantly moves every  one of us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. The  tasks that present themselves to us at any given moment depend on the  level of consciousness we have reached and the karmic debts that are  still waiting to be redeemed by us, in keeping with the great  evolutionary plan for our whole race and world.

Irrespective of  what may still have to be faced by us and our world, our good shepherds  will never fail to support us and whenever any one of us stumbles and  falls and calls for their assistance, they draw very close to bring  comfort and healing. The spirit world has always communicated with us  through symbolisms and the shepherds of the Christmas story are a  metaphor for our helpers in the world of light. In spite of the fact  that they cannot be seen by earthly eyes, they are nonetheless there on  the ‘other side’ of the veil of consciousness that separates our two  worlds.

Many of them once walked the Earth, the same as we are  presently doing. When they rose above and left behind the desires and  concerns of earthly life, their spiritual vision opened. They look at us  and our world with great compassion and love because they understand  the struggles we are having with our earthly nature only too well. From  where they are now they are doing their best to coax their human  siblings on the Earth plane forwards and upwards on their pathway. They  encourage us to follow their example and never give up, but to persevere  with our efforts so that in the fullness of time our energies will be  right for joining them on a higher level of life.

The Bible in  St. Matthew 18:10-14 tells us: ‘Make sure you do not despise one of  these little ones, for I say to you, the Angels always see the face of  my Father in Heaven. The son of man has come to save what was lost. What  do you think? If a man should have a hundred sheep and one of them is  lost, would he not leave the ninety nine on the mountain and go in  search of the one that is lost? And if he should find it, truly I say to  you, he rejoices over it more than over the ninety nine that were not  lost. Even so, your Father in Heaven does not want one of His little  ones to be lost.’

What could this teaching be trying to tell us?  The answer lies in its symbolisms. Let’s take a look at the little ones  first. This does not necessarily mean young in age in physical life,  i.e. children, but the young and inexperienced souls among God’s  children of the Earth. They are our siblings in the family of humankind  and the teaching advices us not to look down our noses on them or to sit  in judgement * over them.

The mountain represents the highest  level of life from which each one of us once descended on the road down  the slopes that led us into experiencing life in physicality. At a later  stage this is followed by an ascent up the steep face of the mountain  that takes us back home into the conscious awareness of our true nature  and oneness with God.

All God’s children of the Earth are sheep  in the flock of the good shepherds. Whether we are as yet aware of this  or not, at all times we can graze safely on the pastures of the  spiritual mountain and that only because they were appointed by the  Highest to look after each one of us every moment of our existence. This  applies wherever we may find ourselves in this world or all others. It  is in the nature of our race’s earthly education that for certain  periods we have to stray from that which is good, right and beautiful.  To become familiar with the desires of our lower animal nature, they  first have to experienced. And the message of the above teaching is that  if one of us gets lost along the way, our good shepherds will come to  the rescue and see to it that we shall not be stuck on the lower and  lowest levels of earthly life forever.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘God’s Chosen People’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 3, 2018)

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Three
*
_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*




*_
​There  are many groups of spirit guides that are led by Angels and Masters  from the highest levels of life. Each one of us earthlings belongs to  one of these gatherings at whose head is someone like the Master  described of the Jesus legend. The only difference between our friends  and helpers in the world of light is that they are more highly evolved  than we presently are.

Because they once walked the Earth, the  same as you and I are doing, now, our spirit guides and helpers  appreciate the difficulties and struggles, the pain and miseries of  those who are treading the evolutionary path behind them. From first had  experience they know how easy it is for earthlings to get lost on the  way up the spiritual mountain, and that from time to time this is a  necessary part of their earthly education. They appreciate how steep and  demanding the ascent can be and are well aware of how strong the drag  of the lower earthly self’s desire nature is when temptations come its  way.

But undeterred by anything that happens, our spirit friends  walk hand in hand with us, even though for a long time their charges  have to be completely unaware of their presence. We may forget about  them, but no matter what may ever befall us, they never leave us. They  are always there to catch us when we fall, comfort us when we weep, heal  us when we are sick and return us safely to our flock, and that on  either side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.

However,  no-one can do our spiritual work for us or walk our predestined pathway  for us. It can only be done by us. Ever mindful of the difficulties  this brings with it, the Great Spirit, our true Father/Mother in Heaven,  i.e. the highest level of life, has assigned the task of taking good  care of us to the Angelic hierarchy and the Masters of the spirit world.  It’s their duty to ensure that not one single one of the little ones,  God’s children of the Earth, can ever be truly lost. And each time the  good shepherds return yet another one of us to their flock by helping us  to become aware again of God’s true nature and our own, the Heavens  rejoice and celebrate our homecoming.

Who doesn’t recall the  times when our small and frightened earthly self stumbled on its journey  through life simply because we were still aware of our true nature and  the spiritual background of earthly life? What is it in us earthlings  that we tend to wait until things get so bad that we have nowhere to  turn any more, before we at long last go down on our knees, literally or  metaphorically speaking, to call for help? It’s the fear of the unknown  that holds us back. We have yet to find out that in truth there is  nothing to fear, except fear itself.

God and the Angels, as well  as our other spirit friends and helpers are constantly waiting for a  signal from any one of us, so they can draw closer to us. Whenever  someone calls for their help, not to dazzle us with too much of their  light – spiritual wisdom and knowledge – at first their presence may  arrive as the faintest glimmer. But slowly it grows stronger and more  help comes to us through a better understanding of the situation and  what is required from us. As our awakening progresses, our Highest Self  keeps on guiding us to the right people, books, magazine articles and  other sources of information that can help us on our way forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

When the Angels gave  our world the Jesus legend with its tale of the baby in the manger, the  story acted as a vessel that brought the mighty power of the Heavenly  realms down to the Earth. Spirit guides and helpers have always been in  charge of our spiritual development. They never leave us but are  constantly watching, guiding and protecting each one of us through their  soul’s dark night of ignorance into the light of understanding God’s  true nature and its own. We all have to do this through our own  experiences.

The appearance of Jesus legend – many others before  this one served the same purpose in a smaller measure – acted like the  skies over our world opening and the greatest Light of all appearing.  This new legend represented our spirit friends as shepherds who kept  watch during the quietest and darkest hours of the night in which the  Christ child entered our world. The flock of these men is the whole of  humankind. They heard the voices of the Angels and the Masters of the  Christ Circle bringing their message of renewed hope to the Earth.

The  life story of the legendary Master Jesus represents the greatest  initiation of all and that is the opening of humankind’s higher nature  and the earthly self’s slowly but surely rising above the drives and  urges of its lower nature. Every human being reaches this stage of their  development eventually. It begins with the Divine spark stirring into  life and finishes with the Christ Self absorbing every aspect of its  earthly counterpart into its energies. The Great Mother and Her Angels  have always been standing by and observing how, with the passing of  time, Her wisdom and truth have been unfolding and spreading on the  Earth.

The more the Christ spark comes alive in our hearts, the  more we feel the need to humbly and willingly serve the Highest Forces  of life, with honest, truth and integrity, without adding our own  enhancements to what we are bringing and doing so in the simplest and  most direct ways possible. 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 4, 2018)

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Four
*
_*The Three Wise Men
*_
_*




*_
​The  three wise men are yet another symbolism from the Christmas story. They  came to the baby Jesus to offer their gifts of gold, frankincense and  myrrh – more symbols! The gold they bring is the human soul’s inherent  ability to transmute the base metal of its earthly animalistic nature  into the pure gold of its true spiritual self. Frankincense stands for  the gift of gentleness and sweetness which the soul in the fullness of  time will develop. Myrrh represents the bitterness of sorrow and pain.  And this too is a gift because understanding and compassion can only  grow from our painful experiences. Through them our souls grow in wisdom  and understanding and emotionally and spiritually we move forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And at the end of all its  painful lessons on the Earth plane every soul returns into the joy of  being one again with God.

The three wise men, who came to worship  and adore the child by bringing their gifts are thought to have been  Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In Christianity’s early  days the men were called magi, because their activities were then  considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the only one that  mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they could have come  from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen. Later traditions gave them  separate nationalities and colours of skin, as a sign that the Christ  child would be worshipped by all nations. The wise ones were called  Balthazar, Melchior and Gaspar or Casper.

It was only in the  third Century that the church declared the three men to be Kings. It is  likely to have been an attempt to justify the prophecy in Psalm 72:11:  ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ What a long time we had to wait  until it would become clear that this meant that the earthly self of all  people, including Kings and their Queens, would kneel in worship before  their own Christ nature, which in the first stage of its development  manifests itself as the  Christ child.

An assembly of Angels from  the Christ circle are responsible for the spiritual progress of us and  our world. To me, the kingship of the men is a symbolism for the  elevated state of the groups of Masters and guides from the highest  levels of life, who have been appointed by the Angels and are in charge  of our individual and collective destiny. The groups consist of wise  ones whose evolutionary pathway has taken them all the way through the  experiences of Earth life and then beyond them onto the higher and  highest levels of existence. Because of this the Masters and guides know  and appreciate our struggles and the suffering it inevitably brings at  times, to help our consciousness and souls to grow and expand.

Compassionate  and immensely rich in spiritual knowledge and understanding, the wise  ones rule over the human kingdom and our world like wise and loving  monarchs. They wear their crown of their kingship with great humility.  Just imagine, when you and I have evolved to a sufficiently high level,  we may be allowed to serve our apprenticeship with them. They never  leave our side and are always ready to bring some kind of assistance to  those who reach out for them. They appreciate that times of great  sorrow, pain, fear and loneliness are necessary for all human souls, as  through these experiences our inner strength develops.

Our  earthly education continues until we have matured sufficiently to be  guided safely back home to the only place in the whole of creation where  true safety can be found and that is in our oneness with God. Finding  it, as well as genuine and lasting happiness is every soul’s birthright.  Each one of us in their own sweet way is constantly seeking this state,  but in my view it cannot be found on the Earth plane. Here it can only  arise from the awareness of our true nature and the acceptance that  whatever lessons are still waiting for us, they are sure to serve not  only our own highest good and our greatest joy, but that of all life.

And  even if great sorrow and pain remain to be endured by us, we can rest  safely in the knowledge that we are learning something from the  experience and are therefore growing in wisdom and understanding. It  will comfort us to know that this is the only way in which any soul can  eventually find its way back home into the greatest happiness of all,  one that lasts forever, and that is the conscious awareness of our  oneness with God and all life.

When you reflect on your past you  are sure to recognise how you, the earthly self, quite happily and  unperturbed soldiered through life, for as long as things were smoothly  going your way. Yet, even at times like that we are not alone – the  silent watchers are standing by and letting us get on with it. Times of  suffering are necessary to shake us out of our complacency. That is why  sometimes obstacles come thick and fast, until we no longer know which  way to turn. But then, oh miracle! As the going gets ever rougher and we  are in danger of getting lost in despondency and despair, a ray of  light from somewhere penetrates our darkness. No matter how deeply a  soul may be lost in its spiritual ignorance, there comes the moment when  at last it goes down on its knees – if only metaphorically speaking –  before God and prays for help. And as we know by now, to those who ask  it will never be denied.

As good and bad times alike undoubtedly  are gifts from God, it would be unwise to reject any them. Each one of  them is drawn into life to act as the Christ child’s birth helper and  midwife. Traumatic events invariably are Angels in disguise. As God’s  children of the Earth we do well to accept our lessons and touch the  hand of the Angels who bring them to us, so that the Divine spark in us  can wake from its slumbers. The wisdom and understanding gained from the  thorny experiences of our lives are the true saviours of humankind. In  the final analysis they are hiding the glory of the infinite wisdom and  boundless love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for  every one of His/Her children.

The most precious gift of all is  the comprehension of God’s Universal laws, as this knowledge empowers us  to start co-operating with them instead of struggling against them. And  this awakening is sure to save us and our world from chaos and  destruction.
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 5, 2018)

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part A*_

_*Saturn As Father Christmas
*_

_*




*_​Spiritually, knowledge is light and  ignorance is darkness. Our world spent so much time in the darkness of  being deprived of spiritual wisdom and truth directly from the source of  our being that with the passing of time we became ever more the  prisoner of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. But now we have  reached the Age of Aquarius, the light of the Great Mother’s wisdom and  truth is once more flowing with increasing force from the highest  levels of life onto the Earth plane into the consciousness of us and our  world. Through this the doors of the jail of humankind’s inner darkness  are beginning to swing open and that is especially true at Christmas. 

Each one of us is potentially a receiver/transmitter station through  which the spiritual knowledge and understanding of the Divine are  waiting to be poured into us and our world. The influence of this can be  felt particularly strongly when the Sun moves through Sagittarius, the  fire sign in which humankind’s superconscious faculties are developed  and eventually are going to find their finest expressions. In the  fullness of time the Sagittarian energies will eventually provide all  human souls with a direct line to their Creator. They are a bridge from  our earthly human minds into the mind of the Highest. Making contact  with the source of our being is easier at the time of year when these  energies are at work than at any other moment, because they are then  clearer and suffer less from interference. Establishing the connection  is by no means intended for a privileged few only. Everybody is invited  to take part and if they so wish, nobody is excluded or left out. 

 A few days before Christmas the Sun moves from fiery Sagittarius, ruled  by jolly and jovial Jupiter, into earthy Capricorn with its planetary  ruler, the stern and undeviating Saturn, who with Uranus is also the  co-ruler of Aquarius. Now, if I told you that in truth Saturn is the  Father Christmas of the Zodiac, would you believe me? In spite of the  impressions that are created by Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius and  Saturn, the ruler of Capricorn, the role of Father Christmas does not  belong to Jupiter. Its benevolent energies of jollity, bonhomie and  goodwill to all merely provide the background to the build-up that leads  us into the festive season. As soon as the Sun moves into Capricorn a  profound and marked change of energies can be felt.

During the Sun’s transit through Sagittarius, we and our world are  presented with fresh opportunities for finding a better understanding of  some of the things, especially spiritual ones, that could have been  puzzling us in the past. But when the Sun moves away from the warm,  fiery and enthusiastic Sagittarian energies into the cold and distant,  stern and dour earthy Capricorn ones on the day of the Winter Solstice,  things come down to the Earth, sober up and life once again returns to  normal. 

When the energies change, see whether you can sense how under the  influence of Capricorn’s life feels as if everything were coming down to  Earth with a bit of a bump. Everyday duties take over and a rude  awakening awaits many because of their excessive spending under  Jupiter’s generous and expansive influence. If you are sensitive to  this  kind of thing, you may notice a feeling of being deflated and  possibly slightly depressed as if something good had been taken away,  which as a matter of fact, it has. 

It is not without reason that Christmas falls into the time of the Sun’s  transit through Capricorn, whose planetary ruler is Saturn, the  undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac whose main job is to initiate  God’s children of the Earth into the fine art of self-discipline and  self-mastery. The prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the  influence of the spiritual fire of Sagittarius rise into the conscious  awareness of humankind’s individual and collective soul may have become  blown up out of all proportion, under the influence of Saturn’s energies  can be grounded. This is necessary if they are to  find practical  expressions and manifest themselves in a manner that sustains us through  the darkest part of the winter and the densest one of the Earth signs. 

In the days of yore, the jollity and merry-making of Christmas were  known as Saturnalia. To this day, deep spiritual symbolisms are hidden  behind many of the old customs, for example that only children who have  been good and who worked hard receive presents from Santa Claus. To  deserve Saturn’s gifts, God’s children of the Earth have to toil  unceasingly, but when they eventually arrive, they most certainly are  worth striving for. They consist of the wisdom and understanding that  can only grow in human hearts and souls through learning something from  every one of our earthly experiences. The knowledge that is found in  this way is our spiritual property and that is the only thing any one of  us will ever be allowed to keep and take into eternity. And that most  certainly is a present worth striving for.

Saturn stands for the Divine aspect of the stern taskmaster, tough and  demanding, which every child of Earth needs. For the wise ones amongst  us who willingly attend to their lessons, in the end the loving and  caring rewarder part of the Saturnian energies emerge and start to pour  their blessings over us and our lives. Alas, human souls thus far have  reacted with fear to all contacts with Saturn, but the time has come for  shedding all our fears. The only way of doing so is through learning to  trust that the basic goodness of life at any given time fulfils all our  needs and that the great wisdom and love of our Creator will always  provide us with the experiences that are just right for us. 

Our Angels, Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light are  waiting to be called upon to help us dissolve the spiritual prison that  consists of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears which, individually  and collectively, are entirely our own doing. The doors of this jail  are gradually creaking open for us and our world. It is true that  initially contacts with Saturn stir up fear, but this too happened for  good and wise reasons. During past lifetimes, these apprehensions  protected us against experiences for which we were as yet unready. Now  that we are ready and they are waiting to be dissolved, the energies of  Capricorn and its ruler, Saturn, can be tapped into to give us the  required determination and strength.

The day of the Sun’s entry into Cancer and Capricorn marks the  solstices. In Cancer we celebrate the summer solstice and in its polar  opposite, Capricorn, the winter solstice. Both events are special times  when – for a brief moment – the Sun in the sky above us appears to stand  still, although in reality it never does, as throughout the whole of  Creation, all is movement and constant changes, and nothing ever stands  still. At the time of the solstices especially powerful outpourings of  blessing and healing energies flow from the highest levels of life into  us and our world and everything that shares it with us. In the build-up  to the solstices these energies grow more potent from day to day and  they remain as strong for some time afterwards. 

For those who are walking the healer’s pathway, great cosmic events of  this nature create many wonderful opportunities. One of them is  consciously tuning the receiver/transmitter station of our whole being  into the frequencies of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, so we can be used as channels  of light and make our contribution towards the healing of our world and  dispersing some more of the darkness that still surrounds us all.
Recommended Reading: 
• ‘Saturn as the Teacher and Rewarder’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 6, 2018)

_*The Impossible Dream
*_
_*



*_
_ 
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest.
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star._

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Impossible Dream’

​There  is no such thing as a dream that in the fullness of time cannot become a  reality in earthly life. For us as God’s children of the Earth truly  nothing is impossible or out of our reach, if we but ask for it and are  willing to work and try hard enough. Our potential is practically  unlimited and whatever our hearts truly desire, the Universe has always  given us – for better or for worse, so that we may learn from the  results of our requests. As a result of this, whether we like it or not,  the world we presently are taking part in and whose state we have to  endure, is the result of our desires of former lifetimes. Therefore, if  we long for a world that is at peace, where ignorance and fear, trouble  and strife, suffering and pain, hunger and starvation are no longer  known and even death has been overcome, that’s what in due course God  and the Angels will help us to create.

Wise ones, i.e.  sufficiently evolved earthlings, who know about such things, reach out  for the help of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light in the whole of  Creation, the Christ Star. We are in this life to learn how to tune the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds into the intelligence  of Its Universal mind and ask for whatever support we may need in any  enterprise and especially when it comes to creating the new world of our  dreams. Meanwhile, there is nothing for it but to keep on keeping on  with our efforts, safe in the knowledge that in due course our dream  will become a reality on the Earth. May the light of the Christ Star  always be with you, shine upon you and fill your whole being with new  hope, faith and trust that we and our world rest safely in the loving  hands of the Highest.

You may have noticed that I am the kind of  Stargazer who for many years has been occupied not with fortunetelling  but with gazing into the wisdom and truth of the Highest Star and  bringing it down to Earth, so it can be shared with those who are ready  to receive it. I have never been interested in speculations and  prophecies about the Stars or anything else. My only interest is looking  for and finding the truth that with our entry into the Aquarian Ages is  flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and collective  consciousness of our world. Following false beliefs and superstitions,  prejudices and predictions, endless speculations and prophecies, the  wilder and more outrageous the better have been an essential teaching  tool of the Piscean Age. All of these things together have been busily  shovelling away at humankind’s pit of destruction and despair. Having  left the Age of Pisces behind and the bottom of this pit reached, many  are growing tired of speculations and prophecies. I could not agree  more: nothing but the truth is good enough for us now.

To this  day it is sad but true that the wilder and more way out a prophecy is,  the more readily and eagerly it is swallowed by the masses. This is not  surprising because astrologically the mass of people is under the  influence of Cancer, the cardinal Water sign. It represents the soul of  the people and like the soulful individuals born into this sign, the  mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive and pliable, highly psychic  and easily impressed and swayed by just about anything. Like Cancerians,  in times of crises like the present one, when there is increased  vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings floating around in  the mass consciousness, we benefit greatly from making an effort to  think positively and to carefully protect ourselves psychically.

Gullibility  and deception of the self and others, cheating and lying are among the  most negative characteristics of Pisces. They have been among the main  banes of the Piscean Age. Pisces is the other-worldly dreamer who enjoys  making up tales. Less evolved souls born into this sign in the end may  be unable to distinguish reality from imagination and truth from lie, so  much so that eventually they believe the flights of their fantasy are  true. These character traits are waiting to be shed and left behind for  good by all of us, individually and collectively. The time has come when  it’s necessary to make a conscious choice to conduct our lives with  honesty, loyalty and integrity for the task, of whatever nature it may  be, that has been entrusted into our care by the Highest. Our hearts and  souls need to be filled with longing and yearning for a more peaceful  world and an insatiable hunger and thirst for truth, accompanied by a  willingness to do whatever it takes to find it.

Life provided me  with the finest coach for teaching me the value of truth and honesty  anyone could wish for in the form of my eldest sister, a Sun Pisces. She  was a died in the wool liar. As far back as I can remember I hated  being deceived so much that ever since then I have endeavoured to live  with integrity, honestly and truthfully. Looking back from where I am  now I can see that this was the best possible preparation for the task I  am carrying out with my writings.

There are two streams of  thought in the consciousness of our world, a positive and a negative  one. Everything that happens feeds into one or the other. As every bit  of negative thinking and behaviour is part of and feeds into the  negative stream, with the passing of time this has rendered it  increasingly damaging and destructive. False beliefs and prejudices with  the passing of time have been dragging us and our world ever deeper  into a mire of deception. It was filled with the oppression of God’s  truth and the persecutions, warmongering and a general distrust and fear  of life as a result of it. But now at last the time is right for  leaving the negative aspects of life behind, for consciously focussing  our attention on the Highest forces of life and tuning our earthly minds  into theirs.

This is where freedom of choice enters the picture.  Do you personally – never mind what those around you are thinking and  how they are perceiving the matter – wish for the negative and  destructive ways of the past to continue or would you prefer that our  world moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life? The  future of our world lies in the hands of simple folks like you and me.  The more of us together move in the same direction, the more we as a  race grow into an increasingly powerful force. An unknown author said:  ‘Many small people, in many small places, doing many small things can  alter the face of our world.’ This is very true and the seemingly  impossible dream of a peaceful world will in due course become a  reality, for the simple reason that God and the Angels will be working  with us and helping us to bring it into being.

First in line of  the deceptions of the Piscean Age is the notion that the story of the  life of Jesus should be taken literally, that it represents an account  of historical events that actually took place, and that the young and  powerful hero of this tale once really walked in our midst. When one  considers the many esoteric meanings that had to be hidden behind the  legend’s surface words, one cannot help admiring it as one of the finest  examples of storytelling ever. The skill and imagination with which  they have been tucked away, the ingenuity with which the manifold  initiations all God’s children of the Earth eventually have to undergo  were woven into the rich tapestry of this tale, allows us glimpses into  the inspiration and guiding hand of the Highest planes of life, the  Christ Circle, behind this magnificent opus.

The wealth of wisdom  and truth that hides behind the parables and fables of the Jesus story,  the metaphors and symbolisms that were deftly woven into its rich  tapestry have their origin in the older traditions and civilizations of  earthly life. The most recent of them was the Egyptian one. The skilful  way these things were taken over and presented in the form of a  completely new story reveal the loving hands of a true Master, whose  name was not Jesus, but the Master at the head of the Angels and Master  serving the Spirit of the Universal Christ.

Declaring that every  word of the Jesus story is infallibly true reminds me of Goebbels, 29  October 1897 – 1 May 1945, a German politician and Minister for  Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf  Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. To my mind,  nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age better than the  following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep  repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be  maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from  the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus  becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to  repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus  by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

Having  been born on the 29th October, Goebbels during that particular lifetime  was a double Scorpio. All those born on the twenty-ninth day of any  month are under the rulership of this sign. The life’s work and  ‘achievement’ of Goebbels as an incarnation of evil presents us with one  of the finest descriptions of the lowest evolutionary stage of  Scorpio’s development, the scorpion with its lust for stinging, hurting  and creating mischief for people. The scorpion is an animal in the order  Scorpiones, under the class Arachnida, which makes them a distant  cousin of spiders. During lifetimes in this sign it is potentially  possible for human souls to reach three different levels of  consciousness, each one of which carries its own symbolism.
Recommended Reading:
‘The Sun In Scorpio’

 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’​ 
* * *​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 7, 2018)

_*The Only Reliable Oracle
*_







​The  deeper we move into the Aquarian Age people, the more people throughout  our world are receiving their guidance from the higher and highest  planes of life in the form of spiritual writings of many different  kinds. No longer is it a privileged few here and there, in one church or  another in different parts of our planet, who are receiving the  blessing of a fresh inflow of the Great Mother’s sacred wisdom and  truth.As part of the natural renewal  process of the spiritual evolution of our world, the holy breath of the  Christ Spirit is descending ever more powerfully into all aspects of  earthly life. Training ourselves to become still in mind and body is the  best way of opening our consciousness and developing the ability of  getting in touch with Its realms, which until recently had to remain  inaccessible to the majority of us earthlings. Only in a state of  meditation and in the stillness and silence of the inner levels of life  can and does the Highest reveal Itself and Its truth to us.

If we  earnestly and sincerely desire to find the truth about the inner  mysteries of life, it is necessary to reflect deeply on the simple  happenings of their daily lives in the world around us. When we are  searching for God’s wisdom and truth it is best to start by looking into  our own hearts. It is in the communications with all our fellow  creatures and by observing nature that it is most likely that we shall  find what we are seeking. This may happen in many simple ways. For  example, whilst walking along a road we could suddenly stand in front of  a door and sense that something is drawing us to find what we have been  looking for here.

One fine day a book that never interested us  before could be drawn to our attention. A friend may recommend it or we  see it displayed in a shop window. Maybe we hear about it in some other  way, but somehow we feel that this publication has to tell us something  of importance. When we read the book, we realise that it was our inner  guidance that helped us find it. On other occasions we might go within  to ask our Highest Self a question. To our disappointment answer doesn’t  come straight away, but later in a moment when we least expect it, it  comes through a comment someone makes on the radio, on TV or in the  movies. It makes us feel as if an inner light had been switched on and  we sense, feel and know beyond any doubt: ‘This is what I wanted to  know!’ Happenings of this nature are signs of the support of the  invisible ones who at all times are beavering away behind all earthly  life.

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of  light work in mysterious ways. Wise ones pay attention when they  perceive one of their signals that something of value is waiting to be  found by them. That is all any one of us has to do whenever we are  searching for answers and explanations. It is essential that we do so in  the right way and the right place, staying alert at all times and ever  on the lookout what the things of the physical world can tell us about  God and the spirit world in the background of our earthly existence.  Open and attentive to sensing the presence of the Angels who never leave  us, we do well to pay attention to the voice of our inner Master. It  can be perceived even when we are part of a crowd, but removed from the  disturbances of the material world, it is much easier to listen to the  small still voice of the wise one, the living God or guru within.

In  my view, paying attention to this authority is the only safe way of  discerning truth from untruth and what is right or wrong for us in any  given moment. This aspect of our nature is the only truly reliable  oracle in the whole of Creation. It has always been there for us, but it  takes a long time until our earthly self finally awakens to the fact  that it possesses an extremely active and valuable inner life.  Subconsciously it has always been trying to guide and protect us, as  much as the conscious part of our being paid attention to its voice.  Without knowing of its existence that is difficult, but things are  looking up as soon as we awaken into our spirit nature and we begin to  consciously tap into our inner guidance. Then at last it can protect and  advise us properly through the inevitable ups and downs of life.

Our  inner life can be accessed and entered, though not without permission.  And when we finally learn to knock at its door, we find to our amazement  that sound advice and great wisdom is freely available whenever it is  required. That’s why St. Matthew 7:7-8 tells us: ‘Ask and it shall be  given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to  you. For whoever asks, receives and he who seeks, finds and to them who  knock, the door is opened.’ There comes a time in everyone’s life when  we find it no longer hard to accept that everything that exists on the  physical plane of life is there to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding of ourselves and the purpose and meaning of our existence,  which is evolution.

Wise ones who know that the inner teacher is  the only one who really knows everything and has the answers to all the  questions any one of us in earthly life may ever care to ask, no longer  look for the answers to their questions in the prophecies of the  soothsayers of our world. They prefer to follow the advice of Martin  Luther King, a wise Sun Capricorn, who said: ‘The time is always right  to do what is right.’ And to do what is right that’s what our inner  guidance reliably tells us in any given moment. We ignore its advice to  our detriment. If it says: ‘This feels right and that feels wrong,’ we  do well to act accordingly.

 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 8, 2018)

_*The Light Shines In The Darkness

*_





​Light  spiritually means knowledge, wisdom and understanding and darkness is  the lack of these qualities. The Jesus legend in St. John 1:5 tells us:  ‘The Light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome  it.’ For as long as our race remained trapped in the prison of not  knowing God’s true nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of  our earthly existence, there would have been no way of understanding the  esoteric truths that have always been hiding behind the surface words  of all sacred teachings of our world, including the Torah, the Bible and  the Koran.  

Because of our spiritual ignorance these abstract  concepts had to be presented to us in the form of symbolisms and  metaphors, parables and fables. This was done in the hope that with the  passing of time we would eventually be able to understand and relate to  the underlying higher meaning of the Divine wisdom and truth many  spiritual Masters over the ages brought to our world. They acted as  channels for the teachings that were given by the Angels and Masters at  work behind the scenes of earthly life. All teachings appeared in this  way and always they were in keeping with the evolutionary level we had  reached, individually and collectively,  at any given time.

As  this has constantly been increasing, the same teachings had to be  presented to us in a renewed form from time to time. This explains why  basically the same themes can be found, in ever changing guises, in  every one of the mythological legends and allegories our world has ever  known. Though each time they were wrapped in a different costume, they  invariably contained the same messages for our world, to inspire us and  coax us along in our search for coming closer and finally understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. This is the only way that in the end  takes each one of us back home into the conscious awareness of our true  nature and our oneness with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, which is every human spirit and soul’s final destiny.

God’s  light – knowledge, wisdom and truth – has always been with us. It’s  just that in past ages we could not yet understand its true meaning for  the simple reason that the time for doing so had not yet come. Hence the  necessity for shrouding it and hiding it in mysteries. Thanks be to God  and the Angels that ever more of the whole truth is revealing itself to  humankind’s astonished eyes in all Its Glory. God’s light is shining  with ever greater radiance and at long last we are allowed to know that  we are in God and God is in us, and that in truth each one of us is God.

The  awareness of this brings with it the responsibility to do our best to  act on the knowledge we are given access to. Healers of the world unite!  Let’s bring together all our energies – you in your small corner of the  Universe and I in mine, hand in hand with God and the Angels to bless  and heal, save and redeem ourselves, each other and our world. I have  done my best and in the name of love, your own Divine name, I ask You,  beloved Great Father/Mother and You, O Son/Daughter, the Sun above the  Sun, to help each one of us to do their best, so that You and the Angels  can do the rests.  All glory, all honour and all praise be to you, now  and forever. Amen
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 9, 2018)

_*The New Earth – Where Are We Going?
*_
_*




*_
 _*A Message Of Hope*_

‘For I know what I have planned for you,’ says the Lord.
‘I have plans to prosper you, not to harm you.
I have plans to give you a future filled with hope.’

Jeremiah 29:11
​Now  I would like to share with you the essence of a New Year’s message from  the White Eagle group of guides. It was first given during the darkest  hours our world had ever experienced and reached me as a newsflash from  the Australian White Eagle Lodge for the New Year 2011. For the event of  the Christ Moon 20.6.2016 it has been updated by me, Aquarius.

‘As  many of you know by now, all life and lifeforms on the Earth plane are  constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life. And we are today coming to bring you new hope through hearing that  Mother Earth is evolving into a planet of light. In due course she will  be a Sun in her own right and a place of healing and peace. Pay no  attention to the young and inexperienced souls among the scientists of  your world who are still unaware of their own true nature. Being as yet  unfamiliar with the fact that earthly life has its origin in a spiritual  background, they are unable to appreciate what this means for all  Earth’s lifeforms. If you told them that without this backdrop nothing  would ever happen in earthly life, there would be no earthly life, no  you, no me and no scientists, spiritually awakened as well as slumbering  ones.

‘All unawakened souls, because of their lack of  understanding, are likely to believe the scientists who state that in  due course life on the Earth will no longer be possible and that every  lifeform will become extinct, including humankind. We, your friends and  helpers from the spirit world, are telling you that this is most  decidedly not so. The kind of fate these people are predicting awaits  some planets where there are no souls who have been provided by our  Creator with the capacity of responding to the power and light of the  Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother  of all life.

‘However, this is by no means what awaits all  celestial bodies. It has always been part of the Great Architect’s plan  of life for the Earth that this planet should be a place of learning for  humankind. It is a very special school in which every soul has to grow  through learning from its own experiences of life as a physical being.  Those who at any given time are taking part in the lessons of this  environment are – for a long time without being aware of it – assisting  their temporary home planet with its evolutionary process. An awakened  one to us, by the way, is someone who has become aware that they are a  spirit and soul who is presently spending one of its many lifetimes in  physicality and therefore is much more than a mere physical being.

‘Some  of you no doubt will be wondering about God’s plan and whether there  ever was one. The Book of Jeremiah 29:11 mentions it: ‘For I know the  plans I have for you,’ declares the Lord. They are plans to prosper you  and not to harm you, to give you hope and a future.’ The Book of  Jeremiah is the second of the Latter Prophets in the Hebrew Bible and  the second of the Prophets in the Christian Old Testament. The  superscription at chapter 1:1–3 identifies this book as ‘the words of  Jeremiah son of Hilkiah’. This places the prophet historically from the  reforms of king Josiah in 627 BC through to the assassination of the  Babylonian-appointed governor of Judah in 582. Of all the prophets,  Jeremiah comes across to your time most clearly as a human being who  tells his scribe Baruch about his role as a servant of God who does not  have a great deal of good news for the followers of their religion.

‘It  has taken a long time from the appearance of the Book of Jeremiah until  now to disclose some more details of the plane to you, the way we are  doing here. Your hearts are sure to prefer the new knowledge we are  bringing. If you have learnt to listen to it, it will confirm that it is  wisdom straight from the great Universal heart that this time reaches  you unadulterated by misunderstandings and misinterpretations. In times  gone by some of them were made purposely and others inadvertently, for  example when sacred texts were translated from one language into  another.

‘The words of wisdom we are bringing have not, the way  things of this nature were handled in times gone by, been used and  abused for the manipulation of the masses to fill their hearts and souls  with the fear of God. Make no mistake about it, this too has been part  of the plan because in due course having been deceived and misled by  much of the scriptures of past ages would in due course teach you to  value and appreciate the truth of which your heart, the seat of truth,  says: ‘Yes, this is true!’

‘The Angels around the throne of God,  also known as the Angels of the Christ circle, and all ranks below them  in the angelic hierarchy are the executors of the plan, who ensure that  it unfolds the way it should. From the moment of its creation the plan  decreed that at a certain point in humankind’s development a grand  spiritual awakening should take place. Your race’s superconscious  faculties would then slowly begin to open up. Nothing can happen in  earthly life, or anywhere else in the whole of Creation, until the  energies are right. The plan provides that this event would come about  towards the end of humankind’s earthly lessons.

‘By that time  some of you would have learnt to use the stars and planetary  constellations of your solar system as signs and signals from the  Universe to humankind. These souls would be able to interpret that which  is written in the stars, as to when major developments of your world  are taking place that assist your planet with moving forwards and  upwards on the spiral of life. Good examples of this are the chapters  ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’, Pluto In Capricorn and the whole Christ Moon  file of Aquarius’ writings. For details please go to the links at the  end of this chapter.

‘All earthly selves, when they are reaching  their very own time of stirring from their spiritual slumbers, begin to  respond to the energies that are constantly flowing from the highest  levels into all Earth’s lifeforms. When you follow the pull of your  higher nature at last, the characteristics of your Christ nature start  to move into the foreground of your consciousness and appear desirable  to you. Bringing them forth speeds up your evolutionary progress  considerably. With this the pull home into your true nature and the  conscious awareness of your oneness with God grows ever more powerful in  you.

‘At a certain point in their development even the last and  slowest one of you is destined to open up and begin to respond to the  Universal Christ’s radiation. This is the true Christ, the Creator of  all life. Each one of you contains at least a spark of its Divine  parents and so inherits every one of their characteristics. At first the  spark is but a minute light in the individual and collective  consciousness of your world. Through the awakening into the  consciousness of God’s true nature and your own a small still flame of  love begins to light up your heart. Your ever increasing consciousness  eventually turns it into a blazing fire of love and light, wisdom and  truth that unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father  Sun. Every last remnant of the dross and darkness of your earthly  nature is consumed by the flames.'
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Christ Moon’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2018)

_*The Road To Bethlehem - *__*Part A*_

_*The Homecoming
*_






​An essential part of humankind’s  evolution is experiencing many lifetimes in physicality on the Earth  plane. Finding our way back home from this existence into the conscious  awareness of our true nature and reality and the reconnection with our  Christ Self is the symbolism behind the road to Bethlehem. This is the  reason why for each one of us there comes a time when we have to wade –  only seemingly on our own – through the deepest, darkest and coldest  night of the soul. This state comes about because our earthly self for a  long time remains unaware of who and what human beings truly are, where  we have come from and where at the end of each lifetime we are going  to. In this sad and lonely existence we frequently get a feeling that  our life lacks all purpose, meaning and direction. 

Because of the initial spiritual ignorance of our race, all of us  eventually reach the evolutionary point when our small and frightened  lower self has to battle its own way through the labyrinth of false  beliefs and prejudices that to this day abound in our world. And it  takes quite some time until it finally dawns on us that it is up to us  ourselves to go in search of our own truth that can help us find our way  back into the comfort, warmth and light of once again knowing our true  nature and origin. The journey of exploration this enterprise  necessitates is a hard and lonely highway that each small frightened  earthly self has to walk on its own. 

And it is likely to happen to every human soul in one of their lifetimes  that someone appears who promises to provide us with a redeemer of  every one of our earthly transgressions, a higher being from a different  world who is willing to save us and our world from certain destruction.  Who would not want to follow such a good and easy way out of their  predicament, if the only thing we have to give in return is our immortal  soul – and we don’t even know what that means. As a result we may spend  many a lifetime on the Earth looking for this being to come to our  rescue, show us the way out of our present plight and release us from  it, once and for all. On and on we march in this fruitless and seemingly  endless search, until in one lifetime we finally come to the conclusion  that nobody will ever do these things for us, for the simple reason  that the only one who is capable of doing them is we ourselves. 

Each one of us, including you and me, is an earthly child of the Christ  spirit, whose coming has been promised humankind since time immemorial. A  spark of this Divine spirit has been implanted in the deepest recesses  of the memory of all human souls. There it lies slumbering dreaming of a  peaceful and better place and world that exists somewhere. On and on  the soul’s earthly self plods in pursuit of this vision, each lifetime  reaping the fruits of the thoughts and deeds planted in previous  lifetimes. For a very long time we remain unaware of this is what we are  doing and all the while our experiences take us from things like hatred  to love and the joy of warmongering to peacemaking, so that we should  learn from them and our consciousness grow and expand. 

This continues until one fine day, many lifetimes ahead, we have reached  the spiritual maturity that our heart can begin to open and unfold like  a flower. Our Christ qualities of compassion and love for humankind and  its suffering come alive and move into the foreground of our  consciousness. This enables us to enter into the pain of others and feel  it with them, which enables us to freely and willingly walk with them  through their experience. For the Angels and Masters in charge of us  that is the signal they have been waiting for. It shows them that the  living God in us has woken from its slumbers. That is a signal that the  holy infant has been born in yet another heart and is in the process of  evolving into maturity. And the Heavens exult that one more of God’s  children of the Earth is reaching Bethlehem. 

Our friends and helpers know only too well what kind of a tough and  cruel road the way there can be. Until human hearts take possession of  the characteristics of the Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our  true Divine parents and make these qualities their own, people cannot  help growing ever colder, more selfish, greedy, judgemental and  unforgiving towards the sins and suffering of others. For the wise ones  who have already woken up, such things are nothing but signs that the  Divine spark in the others is still asleep. For the ones who continue to  insist on creating ever more negative Karma for themselves by  inflicting pain and suffering on those around them, the qualities of the  gentle Christ spirit of compassion and love have not yet woken up. Rest  assured that in the fullness of time they too will find their first  pointers and signposts for the road to Bethlehem.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 11, 2018)

_*The Road To Bethlehem - *__*Part B
*_
_*No Room At The Inn
*_






​To  paraphrase St. John 1:5 ‘The Light always shone in the earthly self’s  darkness of ignorance for the simple reason that for a very long time  our lower self could not yet comprehend it.’ On and on the earthly self  must plod on the exceedingly steep road to Bethlehem and many people at  all times are also treading it. That is the only way it can be  experienced what an existence without spiritual support and sustenance  feels like. For as long as we remain in this darkened condition, when  someone tries to tell us about anything related with the theme of God,  we may just laugh into the other’s face and declare all of it to be a  load of humbug and pretty stories for people who are a bit soft in the  head, to put it mildly. When this happens, the spirit is knocking at the  door of such a person’s consciousness, but cannot yet gain entry  because the time for doing so has not yet come for this particular child  of the Earth. That is the symbolism behind ‘No Room At The Inn’.

For  every one of us there eventually comes the moment when the Christ  Spirit in its early stages of development begins to stir from its  slumbers and wants to be born in our heart. But if the time for this to  happen has not yet come, at least for the moment, there is no room for  it with us. And so, ever further we have to march on this lonely and  comfortless road, alone with all our fears and anxieties about the  future and in particular death, our own and that of our loved ones,  sinking deeper and deeper into the mire of depression, sadly unaware  that in truth we are never on our own.

But even while this fact  and our true nature are still unknown to us, our climb up the spiritual  mountain continues at a steady pace. In total and unconditional love and  silence the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers, our good and  kindly shepherds in the world of light, stand closely by. They take care  of all our needs and keep watch, but they do not interfere with  anyone’s progress, as each one of us has to do their own work because  this is the only way our earthly lessons can truly be absorbed into our  consciousness. But eventually for all of us together, earthly and  Heavenly beings alike, there comes the glorious moment when yet another  one of us awakens. Slumbering time is over and once more we become aware  of who and what we truly are, where we have come from and what our  final destiny is.

I have been there and know from first hand  experience what a dark and threatening existence living without faith  and hope is. It was my life’s way of teaching me what the road to  Bethlehem means and what a long and winding pathway it is. It feels good  beyond compare when the spark of the Divine, our own inner Christ  child, has at last come alive and is born in the most humble place on  Earth, the cave of our heart, and we realise that although we are still  an earthly being, we are also a child of God, just like the Jesus legend  tells us about the Master’s life.

In awe and wonder we then  stand before ourselves and the discovery that it was the loving union of  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true parents,  who once created all His/Her children – including you and me –on the  highest levels of being. Therefore, the conception of each new Christ  child is indeed an immaculate one, because it takes place untouched by  any earthly things, thoughts, ideas and feelings. These parents have  always looked after and cared for each one of their earthly offspring.  Through all our journeying and wandering, lifetime after lifetime, with  much tenderness and infinite love, their wisdom has always been lighting  every human child of the Earth’s path. This will forever continue, to  ensure that each one of us in the end finds its way safely home and that  for all God’s children of the Earth in the end the road to Bethlehem  turns into a joyful one.

This happens each time when someone’s  inner miracle of birth takes place, their Christ spirit comes alive and  its characteristics begin to motivate that person and runs their life  for them. This is the long awaited rebirth and we have every reason to  be thankful and celebrate. Our heart fills with gladness, love and  gratitude. The road up the mountain becomes easier and the cross of our  earthly existence grows lighter, because we know that our dream and  final goal, the re-union with the Godhead, is turning into a reality and  we have arrived in Bethlehem.

Sure enough, the road that leads  us to it has many twists and turns. This is because each one of us can  only learn from their own experiences, but you can rely on it that  everybody gets where we are meant to go in the end. And all the while  the Angels walk with us, to ensure that nobody will ever be forgotten,  left behind or truly lost. To help us grow strong and ever more  Heaven-tall, they constantly accompany us, but they only step in when  someone actually calls for their help. Their support is then felt more  strongly and may manifest itself in many different ways. The object of  their holding back is to bring forth everybody’s own inner strength and  the determination to succeed against all obstacles.

The first  phase of our development, to give you but one example, takes us through  experiencing to the fullest humankind’s masculine aggression with is  lust for power over and control of others, trouble, strife and  possessiveness, warmongering and earthly and spiritual empire building.  All of these characteristics are the early earthly human expressions of  our Creator’s masculine energies, the God. As the history of our world  over the past six thousand years or so shows, when these energies are  left to their own devices and allowed to go on the rampage almost  without restrictions, they have little to give to our world other than  suffering and pain. The masculine needs to be balanced by the nurturing,  caring, life-giving and protecting energies of its feminine  counterpart, the Goddess. Both these energies are also in equal measure  in each one of us earthlings. Our task is to learn to control and master  them, so they can be used in positive and creative ways for the highest  good of all.

That is why the next stage of our earthly  education, many lifetimes later, moves us to the receiving end of the  masculine aspect of our nature. Only when our Karma has sufficiently  returned the result of what we planted during the first stage and we had  our fill of experiencing in our own lives the fear, pain and suffering  we once caused others, are we allowed to move on to the third and final  chapter of our very own and personal odyssey. It guides us into the  calmer waters of getting to know the value of peace and peacemaking.

All  of these things are essential parts of everybody’s road to Bethlehem,  because this is the only way that anyone can acquire the wisdom and  understanding that is needed for the building of a happier existence on  the Earth plane for all its lifeforms. For this purpose, at a certain  point in our development, our Highest Self guides us away from the role  of being a religious fanatic with a blinkered vision that cannot yet  peer beyond the end of their nose and the boundaries of their chosen  religion or the one they were born into, believing it to be the one and  only holy making one. We will then be helped to develop an ever deeper  appreciation of all the belief systems of our world that is based on the  understanding that none of them were ever intended to represent an end  in itself.

From its first appearance each one has merely provided  humankind with another pathway up the spiritual mountain, which in the  fullness of time would become obsolete and disappear. More and more of  us are by now following the guidance of our Highest or Christ Self, the  living God within, because this is the only authority in the whole of  Creation who can reliably tell us the truth about anything we care to  ask. Because we prefer to be taught in this way to any other, what is  left of the religions our world will gradually fade away quite  naturally. As each new religion that appeared in our world provided our  race with yet another only too welcome excuse for bashing each other’s  heads in, with fading away of the religions the warmongering will also  die a natural death.

In due course each one of us will reach the  point when we happily and freely give of our highest and best and share  it with those who are walking behind us. Every time we do this we are  kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King in our own heart, so  it can also be born in the hearts of others. Whenever we give of our  finest treasures and place them on the altar of life without  discrimination against anyone, doing everything that is in our power to  alleviate the suffering of our world, we are walking hand in hand with  God and the Angels and fulfilling the highest potential of humankind’s  earthly existence.

And when under their guidance we do our share  of blessing and healing all of humankind, our whole world and every  other plane of life, the Shining ones in charge of us rejoice. They are  smiling because another one of us has reached Bethlehem and on the way  there has evolved into one of the saviours and redeemers of our world.  They know that therefore all is well with us and our world.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 12, 2018)

_*The Road To Bethlehem - *__*Part C
*_
_*A Christmas Message *__*From The World Of Light
*_





​
Even though somewhat belated, I would like to share with you the essence of a Christmas Message from  our beloved helpers in the world of light. White Eagle acted as their  spokesperson and brought it to me as one of the Lodge’s Monday Thoughts.  My most sincere and heartfelt thanks to all of you, dear Friends, who  made this communication possible. Happy Christmas to my worldwide circle  of friends and spiritual family, too.

‘Dear ones, we are  bringing you our message of love, good will and the renewal of hope,  faith and trust to all of you. We know each one of you personally and we  appreciate how hard, demanding and unrewarding earthly life can be at  times. We want you to know that none of you have anything to fear,  because on the inner level of life we are one with you and we are always  with you. Today we convey to you our best wishes and hope that this  Christmas you will know the joy of the true Christ Mass, which extends  over the whole period of the twelve holy days and nights. This is  something that can only be experienced and never be described adequately  in the words of any earthly language.

‘Should you be on your own  this Christmas and also if you can escape, if only for a brief moment  here and there, from the merrymaking of those around you, in spirit you  will not be alone – you never are. You will be in the company of us,  your friends and helpers who already have the honour of sharing the  glory of the Christ life in the world of light. Your loved ones are very  close to you at this special time of the Christ Mass, wherever they may  be at present. When genuine love has ever existed between two people,  there will never be any separation between their spirits.

‘And now, turn your inner vision to the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation,
and pray that you may be used as a channel
for bringing Its healing and peace to your world.

‘God bless you all, each one.

  From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 13, 2018)

_*The Road To Bethlehem - Part D

Humankind On The Road To Bethlehem
*_






The road to Bethlehem is long.
Through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul
Of failing to understand who we truly are,
And through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices,
Every soul must eventually find its own way back
Into the comfort, warmth and light of recognising
Once again its own true nature and origin.
That, to me, is the road to Bethlehem.

This road to Bethlehem is hard.
It takes many lifetimes, until our small frightened earthly self
Realises that no Saviour and Redeemer
In the outer world will ever come to our rescue,
Because the true Saviour, the Christ child, promised of old,
Has always been waiting to come alive and
Be born in everybody’s own heart.
And when one fine day the human soul begins to open up
To the pain and suffering of others and endures them with them.
The love of the true Christ stirs and
The holy infant within is born and starts to grow.
The Heavens rejoice because one more human soul
Is coming home and kneels before its true Lord and Master,
The living God within, the Universal Christ,
Whose spark we all carry within.

The road to Bethlehem is tough and cruel.
Until human hearts take possession of the qualities of their Divine parents,
The Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
They cannot help growing ever colder,
Selfish, greedy, judgmental and unforgiving
Towards the suffering of others.
This is a sign that the Divine spark within is still asleep
And the qualities of the gentle Christ Spirit
Of compassion and love are slumbering with it.

The road to Bethlehem is steep.
But only for as long as the true God is still hidden from our inner view.
Regardless of that, each soul must continue its climb
Up the spiritual mountain.
While the wise ones, our guides and Masters,
The good shepherds in the world of light,
Stand closely by, take care of all our needs and keep watch,
Until the glorious moment when yet another one of us
Becomes aware of their own nature and destiny again.

The road to Bethlehem is long,
But eventually every human child of God stands
In awe and wonder before itself, when the Divine spark,
The Christ child, comes alive and is born
In the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our own heart.
The loving union of the great God and Goddess of all life,
On its highest levels, once created the child, so that
Untouched by all earthly things,
Its conception was indeed immaculate.
Father/Mother Creator, the child’s true parents,
Look upon each one of us, their earthly offspring,
Through all our wanderings, lifetime after lifetime,
With much tenderness and wondrous love.

The road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one,
When at long last, the miracle of birth takes place,
The Divine spark, the Christ Spirit within, comes alive
And the qualities of the gentle Christ motivate us and run our lives for us.
When this happens to you, rejoice!
Your very own child has been born and you are reborn with it.
Our hearts fill with gladness, love and gratitude,
The road up the mountain becomes easier and
The cross of our earthly existence grows lighter,
For the goal, our final re-union with the Godhead,
Turns into a reality and we have reached Bethlehem!

The road to Bethlehem twists and turns.
Yet, we all get there in the end and the Angels ensure that
None of us is forgotten, left out or ever truly lost.
When we give of our best and bring forth from within
The highest we are capable of,
Sharing whatever gifts have been bestowed upon us with all
Who are walking behind us on the road,
Means kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King
In our own heart and assisting its birth in the hearts others.

Giving of our finest gifts to all, laying them
Down on the altar of life and doing our best
To alleviate whatever suffering we encounter in our world,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We fulfil the purpose of our being on the Earth, which is
Doing our share of blessing and healing our whole world
And all those beyond.

God bless you all, not only at Christmas, but always.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 14, 2018)

_*The Road To Bethlehem - *__*Part E*_

_*Ave Maria by Franz Schubert 1797-1828

With New Words For Christmas In Our Time*_

A Prayer To The Great Mother Of All Life
A Song About Loneliness At Christmas Time
Christianity’s Virgin Mary is one of  the Mother’s symbolisms.







Ave Maria,
Most human beings dream of a life 
That’s filled with tenderness,
But far too many of them are alone,
Shedding tears in lonesome days and nights.
But a few words are often enough
To show us that we are not on our own,
That strangers can become friends 
And sorrows grow small.
Ave Maria

Ave Maria,
The journey of our earthly existence 
Takes us through many dark nights of the soul,
Looking for a hand to hold onto,
When all we have to do is call upon the Highest Star
And ask the Angels for their help.
And if you are sad and lonely today,
Maybe someone ‘out there’ feels just like you,
Not only in this cold time of year.
Find them and by greeting them 
With a smile and kind word 
Show them that you want to be their friend.
Open your heart wide,
So they can feel the warmth 
Of your honest intentions and kindness.
Ave Maria

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘Ave Maria’

Charles and Helene Fischer
Jean Frankfurter, Bach

Sung by Helene Fischer in German
Freely translated by Aquarius

​O beloved Great Mother, hear our prayer.  The Age of Aquarius is with us now. It is the age of friendship and  siblinghood with all life and we give thanks and praise to You for  returning to the conscious awareness of our world to show us the way  into a more peaceful and loving future. Please protect and guide us and  grant each one of us the gift of your love, wisdom and understanding, so  that new hope, faith and trust can grow in every heart and soul. 

Help us to find ever more powerful ways of doing our share of making our  world into the place you have shown us in our dreams by opening our  hearts and reaching out for each other, not only at Christmas but  throughout the whole years. May this continue until all humankind’s  arrogance, fear and hostility towards each other has melted away and  destructiveness, violence, crime, warfare and loneliness are no longer  known in our world.​
In the name of love we ask these things from You.

Amen

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 15, 2018)

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters
*_
*Mercy
*
*




*
​The  ability to design plans like those for the whole of Creation, and the  smaller plans within it for our world’s individual and collective  spiritual development, in its magnitude and benevolence, foresight and  wisdom that are based on nothing but love, reveals more than anything  else our Creator’s incomparable genius. In all its magnificence the plan  is so simple that everything is clearly visible and nothing is hidden  from the view of those whose inner vision has opened sufficiently. At  the same time the grand design is so fair and just that it is hard to  imagine for earthly minds.The  Universal laws are the foundation of every one of God’s plan, great and  small. The most important one is love, together with the power of  thought they are the most influential forces of all. They are the focal  point and driven by their energies everything radiates out with  astonishing simplicity and accuracy, and above all fairness and justice.  Something so mighty and wondrous could only have been thought of by the  greatest genius * of all: the Universal force known to many as God or  Allah, Jehovah, Lord Krishna or whatever else. ‘Call Me by any name and I  shall be there!’

The great plan is based on our Creator’s love,  which is of an immensity beyond human apprehension. It is all giving and  forgiving and it is therefore safe to trust that everything will  eventually come right with each one of us and our world, and that all  things human hearts and souls truly desire shall be given in the  fullness of time. If it’s peace we want, all we have to do is ask for  it, act in keeping with our request by leading a peaceful life and being  prepared to wait patiently, for it will come. But, until we have  evolved into  perfect sons/daughters of God, whole and holy, i.e. every  aspect of our nature integrated, we cannot have exactly what we request  at any given time. First we have to prove by our behaviour that we have  mastered the material plane and know how to handle responsibly that  which is given into our care. Until then God and the Angels alone know  what our true needs are and what we should have and what has to wait.

The  Karma all of us created in the course of many lifetimes, individually  and collectively, are the reason for the suffering and destruction that  to this day have to be endured on the Earth. God’s laws demand  equilibrium in all things and it’s the task of the Universal forces to  bring it about. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God when  something in their lives or their world appears to be going wrong.  Instead, they ensure that they are conducting their lives in keeping  with God’s laws, especially the one of love. They are sending nothing  but good and kind, loving and positive thoughts, words and actions into  the world around them, safe in the knowledge that eventually but more of  this will return to them.

Each time wars and acts of terrorism  are trying to cast the shadows of their darkness into the souls of your  world and its people, wise ones instead of giving such events of their  energies by complaining and moaning about them, do their bests to  restore the balance of your world by counteracting them with something  good. They lift the victims as well as the perpetrators of every  incident into the radiance of the Christ Star and pray that their  darkness should be absorbed into Its light, to be uplifted and  transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all lifeforms on the  Earth and throughout the whole of Creation. If that’s what our hearts  and souls truly desire, we can be sure that our wish will be granted –  when the time is right.

This is how the darkness of all evil of  our world will gradually be absorbed into the light of everything that  is good, right and beautiful. As a contribution towards bringing this  about, let’s focus our attention on the Great Light, the Sun above and  beyond all Suns, which manifests itself as the Sun in the sky above us.  Now visualise the spiritual Sun behind the Sun that is invisible to  earthly eyes. With your inner vision see the spiritual rays descending  upon humankind, how they are working in wonderful ways to penetrate  humankind’s consciousness with the awareness of the glory of its Divine  nature and origin. The rays of the spiritual Sun are blending, healing  and harmonising things, so they become ever more perfect and beautiful.

Regardless  of what disruptions may still be ahead of us on the Earth plane, the  rays of the spiritual Sun are deeply penetrating every lifeform. They  are drawing together the threads on the Great Weaver’s loom *, and  weaving glorious rainbow colours and patterns of great beauty, not only  on the Earth but throughout the whole of God’s Creation. In the end all  of it transforms itself back again into the perfect light that is the  essence of the White Spirit, the Great White Light, and the creative  process starts all over again.

The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in a  letter to friends of the Lodge October 2005: ‘Never forget that there is  no such thing as chance or accidents on your plane of life or anywhere  else in the whole of Creation. Everything that happens is just right for  that particular moment and place. It has come about because of the  Universal laws and under the direction of the Great Ones at the head who  are responsible for humankind’s evolutionary progress. Even in the case  of any kind of catastrophe that arises in human life, when loved ones  are snatched from each other or when as a result someone suffers from  severe afflictions, wise ones remind themselves that God is merciful, as  well as just, and that those participating in earthly life usually can  only ever see one side of any picture.

‘You have no idea about  the compensation that is waiting on our side of life for those who  suffer and the great love that has always been flowing into every soul  that had to wade through the depths of the earthly shadows. That’s how,  each soul through its own experiences, gets to know the extent of the  Great Father/Mother’s love for their children of the Earth. The law of  cause and effect or Karma decrees that everything must return to its  source. And because on the inner level all life is one and there is no  separation between anything, none of us will ever be forgotten or left  behind.

For those who have lost their way in their earthly  existence, i.e. the knowledge of their true nature and the purpose of  their being, everything possible is done by the Angels and us, your  spirit helpers, to help them become aware again and so nudge them back  onto the track of going home. The Jesus legend’s parable of the Master  going in search of every last lost sheep * and on his shoulders carrying  it safely home is a depiction of this. Therefore, whenever you witness  human suffering, remind yourself of God’s mercy and the compensation  that awaits every human being in the end. The ministering Angels attend  to anyone who is in pain and suffering. Even before they arrive in our  world, it is part of their compensation that they are lovingly cared  for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013, a further item of  White Eagle’s wisdom on this theme appeared. This is its essence: ‘God  mercy is unlimited. It freely drops like gentle rain from the highest  levels onto everything in earthly life. It refreshes, comforts and heals  individual souls as well as the soul of your race and world. But before  any of this can happen, every soul has to take part in Earth’s lessons.  The greatest turning point is reached when another one of you discovers  that all life, including that of your planet, is ruled by spiritual  laws that for a long time remain invisible to earthly perceptions.

‘Yet,  because every human being is part of God, comforting mercy constantly  flows from the Divine heart into each individual human counterpart. The  Universal laws ensure that the mercy of God reaches you in equal measure  with the mercy and forgiveness you feel towards your siblings in the  human family. This applies especially to younger and less experienced  ones, who are bound to sin a great deal more than you do. Maybe this  will help you to understand the reasoning behind Matthew 7:1-3: ‘Judge  not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be  judged, and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you  again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother’s eye, but  considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?’

Aware of  these things, wise ones in all their daily encounters focus on  practising forgiveness and love. Aware of their siblinghood with all  lifeforms, they act like one of them towards every human being, without  exceptions, and all other lifeforms.  Divine love fills their whole  being and that empowers them to disperse sins. But even though they have  let go of all traces of bitterness or resentment towards anyone and are  forgiving freely, this does not wipe out their Karma. They still have  to suffer to repay for any transgressions against the law of love,  during the earlier stages of their earthly development. Knowing that  no-one gets past the Universal laws, wise ones accept that no authority  between Heaven and Earth can save anyone from getting their just  desserts and having to pay their dues, and that only when even the last  debt has been attended to, can anyone in earthly life find the true and  lasting peace everybody is trying to find.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Weaver’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​ 
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 16, 2018)

_*Christmas In Our Time
*_
_*




*_
Each time someone accepts the responsibility for
Every one of their thoughts, words and actions
And learns how to control and be in charge of them;
Each time one of us tune the receiver/transmitter station
Of their earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest levels of life.

Each time the Christ spark comes alive
In yet another human heart and soul,
And the true Christ child is born,
Ceasing to be experienced as an icon and a legend,
But revealing its presence in such a person as
Friendliness and kindness, goodwill and tolerance
Towards all God’s creations, large and small, in all worlds.

When as a result ever more people of all nations
Throw away their weapons and make every
Effort to resolve their disputes in peaceful ways;
When they reach out for each other in friendship and love,
The soul of our world heaves a sigh of relief,
And God and the Angels rejoice and sing
That the long promised second coming
And with it the first true Christ-Mass
Is taking place on the Earth.
With that Christmas at last
Has found its real meaning.

Hallelujah!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 17, 2018)

_*The Candle
*_






_‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’_ Robert Alden

​Have  you ever sat in front of a burning candle and stared into its flame for  any length of time? If so, did you become aware of the feelings of  warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and somehow being at home that radiate  from it? And did you notice how the flame of one single candle can light  up a whole room?

The candle can only do all these things by  giving of itself and allowing the flame to consume its substance.  Reflect upon this in your moments of disenchantment, when sometimes  after your daily toiling and possibly fruitless strivings you feel as if  you had given away every last bit of your strength. When you are in  this state of exhaustion and sometimes begin to wonder about the sense,  purpose and meaning of your efforts, the time has come for building more  quiet moments of reflection into your daily life and that as soon as  possible. Create a space where you can be undisturbed for a while and  make yourself as comfortable as you can in it. Light a candle, look into  it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I burnt myself out by being a light for  others, giving them signs and showing them directions for new and  better ways of being? How many candles of support am I giving to those  around me, every day and throughout the whole year, trying to ease their  load and lighten their pathway and through this maybe of our whole  world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and  wisdom, and darkness is ignorance. It is true that when a candle gives  of its light and warmth it can only do so until its own substance has  been consumed by the flame and nothing is left. It is different for us  because, whenever we attune ourselves to the stream of the Universal  Christ’s consciousness, the source of all life and inspiration, every  bit of light and warmth we give by nurturing others is constantly  renewed by It and returned to us. The Christ’s warmth and light will  never dry up or leave us, and the more of it we send into our world, the  more we receive. The laws of the Universe command this. The Christ  Star’s luminescence shines through all who are acting as Its channels on  the Earth plane. The power of Its blessing and healing energies are  constantly flowing into and through them and from there into our world,  to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in  all human hearts grow ever stronger, until the entire planet is filled  with nothing but love and light, healing and peace. Instead of asking  for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments, let us pray that every  single day of the coming year and all future ones will bring us and our  world a constant supply of small rays of light that renews our whole  race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine great plan of life is  unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and praise for the  goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only  born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, so kindly  provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of the Earth.
May raindrops fall lightly on your brow,
Soft winds freshen your spirit and
Sunshine brighten your heart.
May the burdens of each day rest lightly upon you
And the Universe forever enfold you
In the sheltering mantle of Its love.

With love and special blessings,
Aquarius 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 18, 2018)

_*Light Up Our*__* World
*_
_*




*_
Healers are beacons of light.
As still flames they hold our world in peace and light,
Lifting it into the heartmind of God.
Be that light.

Each time we pray for someone,
We light a candle within
And project our loving thoughts
Into the Universe.

We thus create seeds of light
That touch down somewhere and germinate.
These seeds have grown in our heart,
Our very own centre of light.

With every prayer and loving thought
That is sent anywhere
Our light grows more powerful,
Until eventually we have evolved into
A blazing Star in its own right.

*Affirmation*
Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am filling
Every cell and atom of our world with golden healing light.
In perfect and natural ways it restores, regenerates and heals
Everything that is in need of it,
Including all parts of my whole being.
Miracle now follows miracle
And wonderful happenings shall never cease.
​We  are told in the Jesus legend St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in me,  those works which I have done he will also do, and he will do greater  works than these, because I am going to the presence of my Father.’  These words reveal to us how every one of us eventually has to do their  share of healing our whole world. This process has been taking place for  quite some time by now and that is the greatest miracle that has ever  taken place on the Earth plane. When we behave in increasingly peaceful  ways and make an effort to think kind and loving thoughts only, we are  making a valuable contribution towards bringing our new and peaceful  world into being.

With the help and will of God and the Angels  all things are possible and mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions can and will be removed. In the course of our long  evolution huge amounts of these things have accumulated in the  consciousness of our race and our world. The best news of all is that  through the spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way ever more  powerfully, more and more of them are dissolving. And should anyone ask  you: ‘By whom shall humankind’s most treasured and ancient dream of a  harmonious and peaceful world be brought about?’ tell them: ‘By none  other than the likes of you and me.’

The Angels and Masters on  the highest levels of life are ever seeking channels through which they  can pour their light in the form of advanced spiritual wisdom and  knowledge into the consciousness of our race. Therefore, let’s not allow  the more earthly vibrations to hold us in bondage, but make every  effort to get in touch with the highest aspects of our own nature and  project them into our world. Once we have connected with the power of  the Angels and Masters, with the passing of time we will not only hear  their spoken words, but also perceive the inner ones that are constantly  traversing the ethers, trying to find openings for flowing into the  individual and collective consciousness of our world.

Developing  this skill requires regular daily practise through quiet reflections and  meditations. It does not mean setting ourselves apart from the daily  events of life around us. It’s more a case of gradually becoming  conscious during our own earthly activities of an all-pervading  spiritual force that is constantly growing more forceful into us and our  life. Aspiring healers and lightbringers show their willingness to act  as channels through which the blessing and healing energies of the  Highest can flow into our world, by opening open their consciousness and  tuning the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds into the  frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life. Rays of light are  immediately concentrated upon anyone who becomes available.

The  wisdom of our inner teacher or intuition is our higher mind working at  guiding us, its earthly counterpart, to the truth. Walking the path of  intuition is the only reliable and safe way of conducting our existence  in physicality, because it will never lead us astray. Even though many  cosmic mysteries may for a long time remain inexplicable to our  intellect. Only when the Great Mother’s ray of pure love and wisdom  enters our being can we begin to comprehend these mysteries. But as we  may still be a long way from understanding them completely, whenever  thoughts of this nature enter our field of vision, it’s a good idea to  store and keep them for future consideration.

The essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me  through the Lodge in the year 2007: ‘In every one of your thoughts,  words and actions do your share of blessing and healing our world by  prayerfully striking the heavenly chord of love. Whenever you do this,  you will be able to sense the closeness of the Angels and Master,  friends and helpers in the world of light, who are working with you. All  healers are known to them and under God’s command you are being used as  channels of healing. This means that the white ether, God’s white  magic, is flowing through you and you are acting as one of God’s  instruments. Always be true to your real nature and the I AM, the Christ  Spirit or living God within you. Whenever you sound the true note of  your spirit and soul, pure spirit rays and vibrations are released from  your loving heart.’
Recommended Reading:
•  ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2018)

_*Letting Our Light Shine
*_
_*




*_​Nelson  Mandela in his inaugural address used a quote from the book ‘A Return  to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, in which she says: ‘Our deepest fear is  not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure.  It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask  ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’  Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and  playing small doesn’t serve the world.

‘There is nothing  enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure  around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that  is within us. It’s not just in some of us, but in everyone. And when we  let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission  to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence  automatically liberates others.’

As soon as we are guided by our  own inner light, the living God and wise one within, our earthly self no  longer has any need for signs and wonders. That’s the only power whose  help we require because it is at all times ready and willing to provide  us with ideas for working our way through whatever comes our way. The  spiritual knowledge it brings us provides us with a new understanding of  God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life in which we are  involved. And the learning gained from applying the wisdom we thus have  gained is our own inner light, which is steadily developing and growing   and intended to be shared with those around us.

In the final  analysis, spiritually it isn’t what we possess but what we are that  truly matters. It’s not only what we think and do, but how we live, not  only with actions that can be seen and words that can be heard, but how  we do so in our hearts. That’s the only thing that eventually dissolves  the shackles that for a long, long time keep human spirits and souls  chained to the limitations of the physical world.

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 20, 2018)

_*Letting Our Inner Light Shine
*_
_*




*_​Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a  selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for  the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the  whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time,  everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used  is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us  will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some  kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every  individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within  themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind.  

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of  the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better  place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be  used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest  flows into the consciousness of our race and world. The Spirit of the  Universal Christ is waiting to come alive within everyone of us, so it  can guide us intuitively to show the way through right thoughts, words  and actions. Just like the Master of the Jesus legend, on our own we are  nothing and can do nothing. If we can resist the temptation to use what  comes to us for self-glorification and prefer to celebrate and glorify  God’s infinite power, wisdom and love, we can evolve into an  increasingly powerful force in the blessing and healing of our world.

This applies especially to souls who in this lifetime are destined to  learn their lessons through working upfront and in leading positions.  But it is just as relevant to those who humbly, modestly and unseen by  most earthly eyes serve in the background and behind the scenes of  public life, to do their share of bringing our peaceful new world into  being. Let’s spare a loving thought for the leaders of our world and the  special tests and trials they constantly have to face, to help the wise  ones in charge of us to establish what degree of spiritual maturity  each one has reached. How many of them are as yet capable of serving the  Highest rather than putting their own selfish interests first?

The essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Golden Harvest –  Creation, not Destruction’ confirms this: ‘The Creation legend of the  Abrahamic religions tells you that God breathed into Adam the breath of  life. Our Creator breathes the same into you when you hold the thought  of humankind’s perfect spirit life in your mind and heart. Like the  Master of the Jesus legend you will then be able to say: ‘I and my  Father are one. I am in the Father and the Father is in me.’ 

‘Hold fast to this realisation of the life and light within you. Let  your inner light shine so that it can manifest itself in your world.  Each one of you as an individual is of the greatest importance, because  when the perfect expression of God flows through you it influences  countless lives. Every human soul is so important because it is  potentially a reflector of God’s light and life that at some stage of  its development can be used as yet another channel for bringing God’s  glory to the Earth and establishing God’s kingdom there.’

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am music waiting to  be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice of Life singing  through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of creation. I  speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to exclaim the  glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s plan for me.  I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I expand  without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open my heart  and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life intends  for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of which I  speak and see in my imagination.’_
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 21, 2018)

_*Christ – The Light Of Our World
*_





​The  Age of Aquarius is bringing us the answers to some of humankind’s  oldest questions and many by now have spiritually matured sufficiently  to be willing to surrender their small earthly self to the forces of the  Highest. Through those who are unselfishly serving as Its channel for  the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole, we are constantly  gaining a better understanding of some of the vastest concepts of  Creation. This is bringing us an ever increasing awareness that  everything in our world is a physical manifestation of the One.

For  a long time, we have been told about the Light of our world without  having any idea of what this truly means, namely that each one of us is a  spark of the Divine, the Universal Christ, which dwells in every human  heart. This spark is the Light of our world, though at first only by  potential. The birth of the child of God and the coming of the light in  our world describes the awakening of this spark, not merely in a few  chosen ones but in every heart and soul. The Universal Christ is not one  particular person but the light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns,  which in each one of us exists – though initially only in seed form – as  a state of consciousness.

The Great Father/Mother of all life  and their only born Son/Daughter is the source of our being. All His/Her  characteristics are also in us, the highest as well as the lowest. In  earthly life we first have to experience the lowest, but slowly and  surely we have to make our way to the highest, at all times guided and  protected by our Highest or God Self. The spark represents the highest  part of our being, our Christ nature, which has been waiting to come  alive in all human hearts and souls for a long, long time. 

Each  one of us is a spark of the Christ light and it does not make one bit of  difference whether someone believes in and follows the Christian  teachings or not, nor for that matter any of the others or even none at  all. Christianity has been but one of many attempts at trying to explain  and bring the spiritual concepts of our own Christ nature closer to us  and our world. When the various religions and belief systems were given  to our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle,  it would have been impossible for us to grasp the truth. Revelations of  this nature had to wait until we had moved a fair distance into the Age  of Aquarius, the age of truth and knowledge directly from the heartmind  of God.

From the evolutionary level we and our world have reached  by now, it can clearly be seen that by the arrival of this age, all of  the old belief systems have become more of a hindrance than a help to  our race’s spiritual progress. In keeping with the energies of the great  plan of life they were specifically designed to keep us from bringing  forth our innate spirituality and goodness, individually and  collectively, too early.  If these qualities are to manifest themselves  in our world – as indeed they are now doing everywhere – we ourselves  have to bring the Christ characteristics of our nature forth from deep  within the core of our own being. If we want to be saved and redeemed  and our world turn into a peaceful one, each one of us had to do their  share of making it so. No-one will wave a magic wand to do the work this  involves for us and that for the simple reason that the desired result  can only be achieved through everyone’s individual efforts.

It  takes a certain degree of spiritual maturity to grasp the higher  esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all  spiritual teachings that have ever graced our world. That’s how it comes  about that to this day there are leaders in our world who are still in  pursuit of what they consider to be their personal ‘power’. The only  true power each one of us has on this plane of life is that of creating  something good, sacred and beautiful in our lives and for those who  share it with us. The alternative is bringing ever more suffering into  our world by demanding from others to bring forth – again from within  themselves – and act out the evil every human being is capable of.

We  are magnetic beings and we draw towards us that which we are ourselves,  consciously as well as unconsciously. And those who are still involved  in the practice of evil are aligning themselves to the forces of evil.  They attract others into their orbit who are also still in need of this  kind of lesson, as each and every one of us has to do in some of their  lifetimes. At the end of their present lifetime,  the souls who are  presently involved in the lessons of evil, at the handing out end of  these experiences, return to the world of light. After resting for a  while and recuperating from the stresses and strains of their earthly  existence, there will come the moment when, hand in hand with the wise  ones in charge of them, they will be reviewing what they have learnt  from their most recent lifetime and all others, the way we all do.

That’s  when they will realise that the most important lesson of their most  recent earthly sojourn has been that the actions they carried out cannot  get anyone to Heaven, i.e. being released into learning from  experiencing the higher and highest levels of life. First hand they will  know that:

•    No matter what anyone on the Earth plane may ever promise, evil gets no-one to Heaven.

•    Spiritually, nobody ever ‘gets away’ with anything.

•     Missions that hurt and harm those around us make us accessories to  evil. All they can hope to achieve is creating a living hell on the  Earth. They will most certainly not get us to Heaven, if there ever had  been such a place.

•    There is no point in committing suicide  at the end of an evil deed. The only thing that happens is that we have  to come back to make good and create balance, for whatever harm we did  to anyone.

Spiritual teachings have always been imparted to  humankind from the highest levels of life to gradually assist us with  conducting out lives with increasing spiritual awareness and more in  harmony with the Universal laws, God’s laws. To my mind, the most  important one is the law of Karma. It ensures that nothing in the  vastness of God’s Creation can ever get lost, as everything eventually  returns to its source. This law applies to all life, therefore also to  us and our world and that’s the reason why every one of our thoughts,  words and actions in some form. Like a boomerang it finds its way back  to us and if this does not happen in our present lifetime, we can be  sure that it will do so in another.

Awareness is the key for  resolving all problems that arise on the earthly plane of life and the  knowledge of the law of Karma at least potentially puts every one of us  in charge of their own destiny. If we wish to ensure that from this very  moment on nothing but good things should be drawn into our lives, we  need to train ourselves to carefully watch over every thought, word and  action, until in the end it has become something quite natural to us.

Each  one of us is an integral part of the soul of the human race and that of  our whole world and on the inner level of life we are all one.  Therefore, every thought, word and action inevitably affects everything  in the whole of Creation. That’s why taking charge of ourselves is of  the greatest importance, not only for us personally but for all life and  lifeforms. And what about those who still know no better than going  through their lives hurting others? Take heart, they too will eventually  wake up to their true nature and become aware that when we are causing  pain to another, in truth we are hurting ourselves. But even that is by  no means the end of the story, because every  physical/emotional/spiritual pain has to be redeemed and made good, by  none other than us.Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•     ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 22, 2018)

_*Sharing The Christ Light
*_
_*




*_
​To  assist with the healing of our world, the main task for aspiring  healers and lightbringers is sharing the light of the spiritual  knowledge we are receiving with as many as possible of those around us.  The more we do this in a friendly and non-aggressive manner that equally  embraces all belief systems of our world, the quicker all darkness will  go from our world. All we have to do is speak our truth, without  insisting that we are right. Truth speaks for itself and those who are  ready to receive it will understand. The others are going to come to it  later when the time is right for them. Naturally, talking alone is no  good to anyone. It is necessary to walk our talk and live our truth,  setting a good example that others may wish to follows. More about this  later.

The early Christians, as well as their adversaries, were  the pioneers of the outgoing Piscean Age. The symbol of Pisces is two  fish that are tied together in the middle. One fish is swimming up the  river of life and the other one down. Interestingly, the symbol of the  early Christians was a fish and the same as they were in their time, all  who are presently taking part in earthly life are the pioneers of the  Aquarian Age. It is believed to have started around 1900 AD, but there  are definite signs that even before that humankind was beginning to stir  from its spiritual slumbers. There is a great deal of evidence all  around that this process is relentlessly speeding up.

At any  given time in the development of our race, the more highly evolved souls  have been required to act as the leaven in the bread of humankind. The  Age of Aquarius requires from all of us that we develop our latent  healing abilities and intuitive faculties. The Angels can then use us as  channels through which the Christ light and its healing energies can  flow into the whole of our race, our planet and all its lifeforms. Every  human soul carries the Divine spark within and is therefore potentially  waiting to be roused from its spiritual slumber. Each one of them  requires the assistance of friendly and kind-hearted human beings, as  much as the help of spirit guides and helpers who are eagerly reaching  out from the world of spirit to all of us on the Earth plane.

The  main object of every healer’s pathway is making their contribution  towards raising human consciousness. We are here to freely, willingly  and unselfishly help others to rediscover and get in touch with the  small still voice of living God within, the inner teacher and guru who  knows the way of all things. We are here to play the role of seed  spreaders, just like the birds are doing on the outer plane of life.  Each time we share some of the wisdom we have picked up on our pathway  through life, we are making another contribution towards thinning the  clouds of the darkness of ignorance, false beliefs and superstitions  that to this day abound in our world. Our friends and helpers in the  world of light are teaching us in line with the instructions they  receive from the Highest and Its messengers, the Angels. Hand in hand  with all of them we shall be working until every last shred of the inner  and outer gloom of our world has been dissolved.

Going about our  work as seed spreaders, there’s no longer any need for proselytising or  missionary work. The experiences of the past have taught humankind that  efforts of that nature as often as not brought more misery and  suffering than good into our world. We are here to conduct our lives as  good examples to those around us. In my view this is best done by living  modestly, responsibly and carefully, showing a high regard for Mother  Earth’s wellbeing. In our prayers, meditations and contemplations our  planet needs to be lifted into the healing radiance of the Christ Star.  In submission to the Highest force of Creation, we can ask for Its  healing prayers to flow through us into everything that is in our world,  so God and the Angels can guide us into doing the right things to make  our world into a more peaceful one.

Our race’s spiritual  homecoming is not some kind of competition. There is no need for  spiritual athletics and tightrope-walking – that’s not what we are here  for. As healers of the Aquarian Age we have missionary work of a  different kind to do. It consists of dropping an occasional pearl from  the wisdom we have found into the cup of wine that is the consciousness  of the people around us. Never overdo things and take special care not  to destroy any ladders your sisters and brothers are still climbing on.  That’s not what we are here for. I believe that much more can be  achieved by kindly and lovingly trying to expand the other’s vision of  life a bit – no more. Drop your pearl gently, then walk away and allow  time to dissolve it. Trust that each time one of life’s pupils is ready  to move forward and to find out more about its true nature, a teacher  will always to be found. Do your bit and then step aside and let God and  the Angels do the rest of the work for you.

Do not go in too  heavy handed, but wait for an opportunity to arise and when it does,  encourage people to talk about themselves. When you listen carefully,  you will find that many quite happily tell you about their most  difficult, traumatic and most intimate experiences. In this way you may  find to your amazement that there is no such thing as a dull person.  Everybody has a story to tell and underneath it all, in almost everybody  there is a distressed soul, who is trying to make some sense of their  earthly existence and calling out for help to find some.

When the  other one has told their tale, try to explain to them how you view  things. It is not really necessary to mention that you do this from a  spiritual standpoint; some people are put off by this. Be gentle,  possibly starting with something like: ‘I don’t know what you believe,  but to me the concept of Karma and reincarnation makes a lot of sense,  nothing else does. That’s why I believe in it. For example, I cannot –  for the life of me – share the Christian view that life is just a  one-off thing. To me, life is too precious and important for that. When I  look around, I see that some are rich, while others are poor, some are  lucky and others downright unlucky, some are always ill and others never  seem to ail anything. If all that happened by accident and at random,  life would be nothing but a very ugly, unjust and unfair joke. But I  believe that there is a great plan of life, that all life is subject to  Universal laws and that life is so good and beautiful, fair and just  that it’s hard to grasp by human minds.’

Should the other person  want to find out more, you might like to add: ‘I do believe in God, a  loving and benevolent Creator, who created all this, including you and  me. And I do believe that this life is a good one. It’s just quite  different from what most people have believed in the past and many still  believe to this day. When one understands the processes of life and its  spiritual background a bit better, one can easily recognise that there  never was a man by the name of Jesus who walked in our midst. The story  of his life was but a legend that all along has been trying to bring us  the message that our God is love and light. And I know in here – point  to your heart – that this is true!’

Let the other one explain  what they believe in. And at whatever stage you end your dialogue, give  them time so that what you shared with them can sink into their  consciousness. Know that truth always speaks for itself, so do not try  to convince anyone. Just provide food for thought – no more. And always  stress that those are your beliefs that support and sustain you, and  that they help you to trust life, but that they do not necessarily have  to be shared by anyone. Use your intuition and walk away. You have given  them something to think about, maybe no more than a different slant on  things and a chink of light that will be trying to find its way into the  darkness of their soul consciousness. You have done your best, step  back and let God and the Angels do the rest.

When the Angels  inspired the writing of the Jesus legend, they were well aware that  healers and lightbringers on the spiritual pathway require the help of  the Great Father/Mother much more than unawakened souls. Through the  esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface words of the Jesus  legend the Universal Christ speaks to the awakened ones. The Angels know  about and sympathise with the many tests and trials, struggles and  failures we encounter on the healing journey back into the conscious  awareness of our oneness with God and all life. They are empowered to  provide us with all the help we shall ever require on our way forwards  and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

Here is some  advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo: ‘About sublime and essential  things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you converse  with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the frivolous,  be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the flower of  your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are not ready for it,  be on your way smilingly, because you know that they will come to what  you have found in their own time. Should someone pick up your petal,  examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and discreetly allow them  a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic inner garden. Tell them  of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything.  Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter their minds, to act as a  key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the only true freedom there is  for humankind: spiritual freedom!’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 23, 2018)

_*Knowledge – The Light Of Our World
*_
_*




*_​Everything  in the whole of Creation is energies and vibrations and consists of the  dualities and polarities of opposing forces. God’s words in the  Creation story: ‘Let there be light!’ have two different meanings, as  befits the dual nature of the Divine. It was the Great Father’s pure  thought on its own that created the first rays of light. By the power of  its will the thought decreased the vibrations of the light until the  first bit of matter began to form. Earth and Water appeared and together  they became clay that could be shaped and moulded into the forms of the  creative ideas conceived by the mind of the Highest.

This  is how the masculine aspect of the Divine created itself a feminine  counterpart, the Great Mother through whom all life is given. When the  time for creating physical bodies for human spirits had come, the Divine  breathed a spark of its own light, the Christ Spirit, only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother, into one of the animal forms  that had already been created through the process of evolution on the  Earth. Lo and behold! They came alive and started to move about.

In  the long course of their evolution, the Angels from time to time  provided them with myths and legends to assist them with becoming aware  of the spiritual background of life. That’s where they are at work and  from the moment of the creation of our race have been taking care of  each one of us. When the energies of the Aquarian age were slowly  beginning to seep into the consciousness of our world, the legend of the  Lord Buddha’s life was given to bring new light, i.e. increased  spiritual understanding to Asia. The Jesus legend served this purpose  for the Western World. It was designed as a channel through which the  love, wisdom and healing power of the true Christ, the Cosmic Universal  Christ, could slowly start to enter our race’s individual and collective  consciousness. Now that we have actually reached the new age, it is  becoming ever clearer that the Universal Christ, the only bon  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life is the true light of  our world. His/Her Church is the Universal Church of the whole of  Creation and its ancient wisdom and truth is that of the Cosmic forces.

The  angelic hierarchy has been bringing parts of the ancient wisdom to us  and our world with the help of the many myths and legends that have been  appearing throughout the ages. None of the religions and belief systems  that developed around any one of them possessed a monopoly of Divine  wisdom and truth, but each has always contained small nuggets of it.  It’s just that for a long time they had to remain carefully hidden  behind the surface words of the various tales. But now at last, we are  ready to dig for gold and extract more and more of these gems. My  writings are part of this process, so they can be joined together like  precious pearls on a string that provide us and our world with a new  understanding and a fresh outlook on life. This is done in the hope of  bringing a much needed renewal of hope, faith and trust in the goodness  of life and the One who created it.

Earthly human minds are  logical and analytical, tending to separate us from things and each  other. And because the old religions of our world were of the mind, each  new one that appeared separated us even further from each other. Every  new legend about a great teacher or prophet that was presented to our  world presented humankind with a fine tool for creating ever more  divisions. This reached new heights – or depths, depending which way one  looks at it – with the appearance of a tale that there once had been as  great spiritual Master by the name of Jesus, who had walked among us.

The  esoteric truth behind the surface words of the Jesus story is trying to  explain to us in simple words the many initiations which every human  soul on the Earth plane in the fullness of time has to experience. The  Jesus legend was a way of introducing some of the Great Cosmic truths to  our race’s evolving consciousness. When looked at from the right angle,  it can provide us with many pointers as to how we are meant to develop  the higher and highest aspects of our nature and evolve into a Christed  one in our own right. This is required from each one of us eventually  because that is the only way of returning into the oneness with God.

We  are in this world to learn how to become a healer of ourselves, each  other and our world. And the wonders and miracles depicted in the Jesus  legend are demonstrations of what the Universe will eventually be able  to work through each and every one of us. But take not of what St. John  5:30 tells us: ‘I can do nothing on my own. I judge as God tells me.  Therefore, my judgment is just, because I carry out the will of the one  who sent me, not my own will.’ That should leave no-one in doubt that  even Master spirits and souls have no power to perform miracles on their  own and that they need the help of God and the Angels, just the same as  all of us lesser mortals do.

John 14: 11-12 tells us: ‘Believe  Me that I am in the Father and the Father is in Me or at least believe  because of the works themselves. Truly, truly, I tell you, whoever  believes in Me will also do the works that I am doing. He will do even  greater things than these, because I am going to the Father.’ The  Universal Christ has been communicating with us through all the myths  and legends our world has ever seen. S/He now is now revealing the  esoteric meaning behind the above teaching as follows: ‘If you develop  your higher nature by walking in my footsteps and following my example,  you will be come a Christ and a light of your world, in your own right.  God and the Angels can then work through you and perform similar wonders  and even greater miracles than those depicted in the legend of my life.

‘The  time has come for humankind to wake up to the fact that nobody can be  saved by merely going to church on Sundays and saying that they believe I  really once existed and walked the Earth among human beings, because I  never did. I hate to disappoint those who think that’s all they have to  do for me to save and redeem themselves, whilst continuing to their  heart’s contents with their dishonesty and deceptions, for example  handing out and accepting bribes, lying and cheating, stabbing people in  the back and killing them, if that fits into the plans of someone’s  earthly desire nature.

‘The law of life is love and no matter  which religion anyone uses as an excuse for committing crimes of any  kind against humankind, each one is a trespass against this law, the law  of the Great Father/Mother of all life. And because God is part of you,  the scales of Divine justice are exceedingly accurate – they know no  error. And it makes no difference whether you believe the things you are  hearing here or not. The truth is that every one of your transgressions  of past lifetimes and this one has been written in the great book of  life, the Akashic Records. Every event of all your lifetimes is recorded  there, good, bad and indifferent all alike. The Angels known as the  Lords of Karma are in charge of these records and it is their  responsibility to make sure that even the last shred of anyone’s  transgressions and sins is made good by the perpetrator sometime, if not  in this lifetime then in future ones. They will then find themselves at  the receiving end of crimes that are similar to those that were once  committed by them. Without the spiritual knowledge that can be found  here, they may have no idea of what is happening to them and why.

‘Young  and inexperienced souls conveniently overlook and skip over the most  basic tenets of their religion, for example ‘Thou Shalt Not Kill!’ That  way no-one ever got to Heaven, the highest levels of life, to live with  me. However, wise and more mature souls no longer need things like the  ten commandments because their souls have learnt through the first hand  experiences of their earthly selves what happens each time one of God’s  laws is transgressed and a sin committed. Being aware that knowledge is  power, whenever they are hearing and reading something that is new to  them, wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance to show them  whether that which is before them is true.

‘This enables them to  react to the events in their lives in the spiritually right way. And  that’s how the Universal Forces are now laying the tool for saving and  redeeming yourself into the hands of those who are ready to receive it.  The outcome of everything depends on the way you react to the things  that are happening to you at any given moment. It is entirely up to you  whether or not you use the power of the knowledge you now possess to  make into an instrument for saving and redeeming yourself. As ever, the  choice is yours.’

The faith of the New Age is going to be of the  heart. It is an intuitive way of knowing, feeling and experiencing our  world with a love that unites and draws together that which became  divided. Fortunately it could never do this in our true spiritual  reality, only in our earthly minds. There could be no better tool for  explaining the energies of this loving process than astrology. In the  zodiac Aquarius and Leo are in polar opposition to each other. Aquarius  is an Air sign, therefore intellectual and of the mind, though in this  case not of the earthly mind on its own, but in collaboration with the  Universal intelligence of the Highest. Leo, the Fire sign, rules the  heart. Living completely in the extremes of either sign leaves us  lopsided and out of balance. The same as in all aspects of life, the  point of equilibrium is halfway between the two. Striving to find it  develops what is known as the mind in our heart and that’s the only  place in the whole of Creation where truth really is known.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Story Of Creation’
•    ‘Sun in Leo’
•    ‘Sun in Aquarius’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 25, 2018)

_*A Time For Everything
*_
_*




*_​A  right time is predestined for everything and now is the one for finding  a better understanding of the spiritual principles of the dualities and  polarities that form the basis of all life, including that of the  Earth. One of the most important aspects of life we have to come to  terms with is the concept of good and evil. As this is the most vital  and fundamental issue of all, every soul must study it through real life  first hand experiences. And because the laws of the Universe demand  that the scales of justice eventually have to be balanced, everybody  must at times find themselves sometimes at both the giving and the  receiving end of this lesson.

Yet,  God and the Angels never leave us, and no matter how dire things may  sometimes look on the surface and whatever may befall us, things will  always turn out right again, if not during this lifetime then in  another. The best we can do in all situations is to look towards our  inner guidance and trust that we and our world rest safely in the hands  of God and the Angels. All we can do is accept what comes and work our  way through our tests and trials, safe in the knowledge that all evil is  only in this world so that we may learn from it and that finally it  will lead us and our world back to good. That, after all, is the  Universe’s true nature and also our own. For as long as we always strive  to remain faithful to it, trusting our inner guidance to show us the  way, everything will always work out well in the end. 

There  comes a time in everybody’s life when the Great White Spirit, the  Father/Mother of all life, draws us towards Itself; more about this  theme later. Recognising when this event is likely to occur is not  difficult for me as an astrologer. As I do not want to bore you with  technical details here, may it suffice to say that we can only be drawn  when our energies have aligned themselves to those of the Universal life  force, the Father/Mother of all life, whose super-conscious faculties  every soul contains in seed form. However, they can only begin to  germinate and grow when the energies are right. And even then the  awakening this brings with it does not happen for each soul until it has  reached a certain degree of spiritual maturity.

The  journey back into the light of our true nature and the oneness with God  is a natural part of the evolutionary program all human beings. The  returning point has been reached when, each through their own  experiences, our consciousness has expanded and we have sufficiently  grown in wisdom and understanding. Assimilating and integrating the  lessons of the darker aspects of life is an important part of every  person’s return to its Source. When the time is right for us, the Great  Father/Mother draws us ever closer. Naturally, this never comes about  like the flicking of a switch; it is a development that takes a long  time. As the years, months and days pass by us, gradually new feelings  begin to stir within us. As they slowly grow stronger, we are  instinctively drawn to people with a more spiritual and philosophical  outlook on life.

There are certain  times in our lives when we could be seriously in danger of ‘catching  religion’, even if we previously lacked all interest in such matters.   At such times, some are known to have suddenly wandered off into the  sunset with a Bible tucked under their arm. A chance meeting, listening  to someone on the radio or TV, a website we stumble upon on the  internet, reading a book or a magazine may suddenly capture our interest  and set us thinking. Typical responses at such times are: ‘This is  interesting; why don’t I look into it a bit more, maybe get a book; how  about attending a workshop or lecture?’ It is worth our while to follow  such hunches, because that indeed is how – one way or another – our  great Father/Mother eventually draws each one of us back and invites us  to come home into the oneness with It.

Interestingly,  even science is now confirming that among the genes we all have in  common there is one, which one of its representatives in a 2006 TV  interview called ‘the God gene’. Apparently, in about half the  population this gene is active, whilst in the other half it is dormant.  The active gene seems to help us sense and feel the presence of the  Divine in ourselves and the world around us and there then come fleeting  moments of awareness of the oneness of life.
​ 
For  wise reasons the God gene remains quiescent for a long time. Only when a  soul has reached a certain degree of spiritual maturity and the  energies are aligned in the right way, the gene in question comes alive  and begins to stir within. And if any of the spiritual aspects which  this work touches upon speak to you and you feel a positive inner  response – even if you were never interested in such things before – to  me, that is an indication that the Father/Mother are drawing you towards  Them and that your God gene is in the process of awakening. For souls  who so far do not feel this kind of response, the Father/Mother’s  special call has not yet come. Like all great things, it’s that simple.

​From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​




​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 26, 2018)

_*The Price Of Spiritual Wisdom
*_
_*




*_
​My  life has taught me what a priceless jewel spiritual wisdom is. Because  it is given freely to any one of us, in my view it belongs to everybody  and is there to be shared and enjoyed by all. That is why I give all my  work away and why everything that has up to now been published on my  website can without restrictions be downloaded free of charge. I believe  that all knowledge belongs to everybody and should not only be within  the reach of those who can afford to buy the latest publications.

Fortunately,  many countries these days have Internet Cafés and public libraries  where computers can also be used free of charge. So, even those who  cannot afford a computer and an internet connection of their own at home  can – if they so wish – download any part of my work from my website.  What do I get in return for my efforts? My greatest reward comes each  time some of my work helps someone to find a renewed faith and trust in  the Universe and as a result, that person walks their pathway through  life with more confidence.

As  discussed in the chapter ‘The Ancient Wisdom’, Divine truths have always  existed; they are eternal and unchangeable. God is the source of all  spiritual knowledge and ever since the human race first emerged on this  planet, it has come to us through various teachers. Over the ages, they  came from the highest levels of life to walk among us and show us how to  live our earthly life more meaningfully. Depending on the level our  individual and collective spiritual evolution had reached at any given  time, the teachings of the Ancient Wisdom were presented to us in ever  different ways. Every one of the religions and belief systems our world  has ever known was but a variation on the main theme of this Great  Wisdom. Judaism, Christianity and Islam are three of Its most recent  interpretations.

Through finding new  interpretations of some of their symbolisms, my writings, for those who  are ready to receive them, aim to bring a renewal of hope, faith and  trust in this life. Seeking neither fame nor fortune, all my work is  done for charity. If, with the help and the will of God, any of it one  of these days is published in book form, all proceeds will go to the  charity ‘Médecins Sans Frontières’ or MSF. It is an independent  humanitarian organisation that is committed to providing medical aid  where it is most needed, regardless of race, religion, politics or  gender and also to raising awareness of the plight of the people they  help. They work round the world for the poorest of the poor, especially  in war stricken areas.

Closer to home,  my favourite charity is the Salvation Army. Apart from their work with  the homeless, they are also making a wonderful contribution in times of  war. A friend told me that her father had fought as a soldier in the  Second World War. He said that the best cup of tea he had ever had was  the one that was given to him by Salvation Army volunteers, before his  battalion had to move into battle.  The father said that he had never  heard any of the soldiers – or anyone else – say a bad word about the  Sally Bobs. My friend was also told by an ex-RAF soldier, now back home  in Britain, that they are doing the same work in the Iraq crisis.

Now,  I am aware that there are some people ‘out there’ who seem to have  difficulties understanding my motivations for giving all my work away.  Such reactions are nothing to get upset about. They are merely human.  Another aspect is that it has ever been the way of spiritual  establishments to try to discredit and suppress any new wisdom and  knowledge that reaches humankind. Unless such organisations are wise  enough to adjust themselves and go with the flow, they will become  irrelevant. Even now, the way some people react to new spiritual  insights is reminiscent of the religious establishment that according to  the legend of his life surrounded the Master Jesus when the mass of  people was shouting: ‘Crucify him!’ Does it never occur to souls, who to  this day behave in this manner, that executing the messenger cannot get  rid of the truth of his teachings?

As  the example of the early Christians shows, through the very resistance  they encountered, their resolve hardened, their support grew stronger  and they gathered ever more followers. Could there be any better  evidence of how, in the long run, nothing can suppress the emergence of  God’s eternal truths. Depending on the evolutionary level of our race,  it has been presented in various ways, at different times and through  many sources. But this too has run its course and now ever more of the  Great Wisdom is revealing itself directly and through different sources  to us. The consciousness of our race has always been evolving, as has  everything else in the whole of Creation.

Nothing  can hold up progress. No matter how hard some may try to keep us in the  past, we are constantly moving forward and are gradually finding ever  greater understanding. No-one can deny us the gift that is known as the  Ancient Wisdom; it has always come to our world from our Divine  Father/Mother. And if here and there you come across souls who cannot  yet grasp and accept the fresh insights you are finding, refuse to be  discouraged. Be aware that they too will come to understand, but in  their own sweet time, as we all do eventually – it cannot happen any  other way.

Take comfort from knowing  that sooner or later the time will also come for them to be drawn to the  Father. Should this not happen during this lifetime, it is sure to do  so in another. The Universe is endlessly patient; it is we who want  everything to happen now. Just bear in mind that we have all eternity to  learn and that it is true in every aspect of our life that everything  comes to them who wait. If you have any missionary zeal, contain it.  There is no point in wasting your time and energy trying to convert the  unready. It is undoubtedly more constructive to pray for souls, who are  still stuck in the dungeon of their own darkness, that they be lifted  into the light of the Highest Star. Leave them to it, move on and  concentrate on doing what your inner guidance tells you is right for  you, in any given moment.

My feeling  is that one seed carefully planted in good and fertile soil is sure to  yield in the fullness of time more than any amount of broadcasting,  missionary work, standing on soap-boxes or going from door to door could  ever do. That kind of thing is likely to be aimed predominantly at  those who cannot yet understand what we have to give. The only thing it  can do in that case is drawing ridicule and suffering to ourselves. But,  there are no prizes for martyrdom. And most important of all, we are  not to cast spiritual pearls – well no, not before swine – but to the  unready, because they would fail to grasp our message. It might even  frighten people and bring out the worst in them. All too easily they  could turn aggressive and maybe even attack what they perceive of  getting in their way. On all levels we would thus achieve the opposite  of what we set out to do.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​
* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 27, 2018)

_*Knowledge Is Power
*_
_*




*_
​Because spiritually we are all one and  everybody has their allocated place in the great web of life, we are  here together to grow and evolve, and so that we can help each other to  constantly find a new understanding of the spiritual concepts that come  our way. Through the learning from everybody’s own personal experiences,  and from those of our world, the knowledge we have been gathering has  constantly expanded our individual and collective consciousness. To my  mind, the finest thing the Universe can bestow upon any one of us is the  gift of an open mind.

Barbara Kingsolver writes in her ‘The  Poisonwood Bible’: ‘Every life is different, because you passed this way  and touched history.’ Forget about begrudging any of your experiences,  be thankful for them instead. Hasn’t each one of them added to the great  prosperity of the wealth of wisdom of the whole of Creation? And the  final aim of our sojourns on the Earth plane is that we should become  empowered to act as channels, through which the Divine blessing and  healing power of the Highest can flow into everything that is in our  world and all worlds.

It has been said that knowledge is power.  Indeed this is true, though it depends on what power means to you. When  God said: ‘Let there be light!’ the Great wisdom was saying to  humankind: ‘Go out into the world, live your lives and gather knowledge,  each through their own experiences. For knowledge is light and  ignorance is darkness to the human soul.’ When we recognise that  becoming a healer in our own right is the true reason for being in this  life and we accept the responsibility of sharing our ever increasing  spiritual knowledge with others, we take possession of our personal  power and can then make a conscious decision that we wish to act as  light bringers and seed carriers for all humankind.

Through the illumination we are finding  the power is put into everybody’s own hands to do their share of  overcoming the darkness of ignorance that still keeps large parts of our  world in a kind of deathly shroud. Each one of us in their own right  has the power to overcome all cruelty and violence in our world. And  like any journey of a thousand miles, this one begins with one vital  step – as the Chinese proverb says – and that a conscious decision of  how, from this very moment onwards, we shall react and behave, in any  given situation. Try it for yourself and see how truly empowering that  is! Making wise decisions and choices are the power tools the Universe  is now placing into everyone’s own hands to work with, until every last  shred of the darkness that still is in our world has been overcome.

The most vital step for every soul on its  journey of healing and home-coming, which is this lifetime, is the  re-awakening to the knowledge of our true nature. Everything else falls  into place from there. For how can anyone go home, without knowing where  that is? The finding of such knowledge in itself and the realisation  that our world is but a cultural illusion gets the healing process  going. Knowing and accepting that everything that ever happened in our  world, to us personally and as a race, did so for specific and wise  evolutionary purposes, in itself brings a measure of inner peace. And  that is but one of the first steps towards the major change of  consciousness, the quantum leap of faith and trust, we and our world  have for aeons been waiting for.

It needs bearing in mind though that none  of us in this existence can ever have any true power; that belongs to  God alone. The only power worth striving for to my mind is getting to  know our true Self and our true nature, because this empowers us to rise  above the drives and urges of our small earthly self. Instead of giving  in to them and acting them out, as we are likely to have done many  times in the past, we need to seek the advice of our inner teacher, our  Highest or God Self, to show us ways of overcoming them. Only when that  has been achieved and the channel of the small earthly self has been  cleansed so much that it has freed itself from all its fears and  anxieties, can the true power of the Highest work through us in an  unhindered flow.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​
* * *​
 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 28, 2018)

_*Stemming The Tide
*_
_*




*_


As you go through your life, you are sure to encounter some who would like to stem the tide of new understanding that is now flowing into the consciousness of our world. When you do, forgive them and think of fate of the Polish astronomer and mathematician Nicolaus Copernicus, 1473-1543, who established that our planet is not the centre of the Universe, and that it revolves round the Sun and not the other way round. Reflecting on how much the understanding of ourselves and our world has grown by now is clear evidence that it was as true in Copernicus’ time as it is now, that in the long run, no-one can suppress the truth. 

Yet, to this day, there are many who try to do just that, in the hope that they may thus be able to hold back the spiritual development of us and our world. Knowing that it has ever been so, do not let anyone or anything disturb your peace of mind and remind yourself how Copernicus’ announcement once shook the foundations of all Christian beliefs. The Church of Rome, still all powerful at that time, did its best to undermine his credibility. However, even with the help of its ruthless and cruel tool, the Inquisition, it did not succeed. It could not because his discovery was meant to come to our world through him and at that time.

Goethe, 1749-1832, wrote: ‘Of all discoveries and opinions, none may have exerted a greater effect on the human spirit than the doctrine of Copernicus. The world had scarcely become known as round and complete in itself, when it was asked to waive the tremendous privilege of being the centre of the Universe. Never, perhaps, was a greater demand made on humankind – for by this admission so many things vanished in mist and smoke! What became of our Eden, our world of innocence, piety and poetry; the testimony of the senses; the conviction of a poetic/religious faith? No wonder his contemporaries did not wish to let all this go and offered every possible resistance to a doctrine which in its converts authorised and demanded a freedom of view and greatness of thought so far unknown, indeed not even dreamed of.’ 

Just imagine! Something many times more magnificent is now taking place. And you and I are here to help bring it about. Count your blessings if you are among the wise ones, who can recognise that there is no conflict between the old and the new; that in fact, there is now a coming together and a reconciliation of all the beliefs, religions and philosophies our world has ever known. Through the new understanding that is ever more strongly flowing into us and our world this is quite naturally happening. 

Yet, when it comes to sharing the knowledge you find, you are likely to hit some obstacles in the shape of those who rigidly insist on clinging to beliefs that have long become outdated. Their eagerness to defend their viewpoint, may blind them towards the spiritual developments that are now taking place in us and our world. Respect their views – even if they fail to do the same for yours. Take comfort from knowing that they too will understand when their time for doing so has come and the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, will then draw them ever more into Its loving heart. Even if this takes until another lifetime, or maybe several, we all get there in the end. 

The way I see it is that none of us has come into this lifetime to destroy any of the ladders our siblings in the human family are still climbing on, but gently and lovingly widening someone’s horizons never harmed anyone. You can tell by their reaction whether people are ready for what you have to give. If so, the Highest may have chosen you to be the instrument and channel for working through. Do not persevere with those who reject your beliefs, but accept that their time for grasping what you have to say has not yet come. Leave them to it, move on and let the Christ Spirit within you, your God or Highest Self, be your shepherd to guide you to greener pastures, where other sheep – like-minded people – are willing to graze peacefully, together with you.​ 
   Recommended Reading:
• ‘Positive Thinking’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 29, 2018)

_*Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing 
*_
_




_
_‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow.
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.’_

Joni Mitchell
​I  believe that our earthly existence can only be understood when one  peers beneath its surface. Everything that ever took place in our world  and still does to this day, only begins to make sense when one becomes  aware of its spiritual background, humankind’s true eternal home from  where all of us once emerged. May the knowledge that the old prophecies  really are coming true in unexpected ways assist even the last and  slowest one of us to find their way back home into the conscious  awareness of God’s true nature and their own. I am convinced that our  world is not going to perish, because I know that it is written in God’s  great plan of life that we ourselves are going to save it.

Although  the physical aspect of the Earth is bound to vanish in due course, the  same as our physical bodies, our planet’s rich inner heritage, its  spirit and soul, will never be destroyed and neither will ours. We  ourselves are the world and each one of us is an integral and equally  important part of it. We do not inhabit this life on our own and for  quite some time by now, humankind has been part of the process of  transforming our beautiful planet Earth into one of peace and healing  that radiates its blessings throughout the whole of Creation. Hand in  hand with our Father/Mother Creator and the Angels and with ever  increasing speed we and whole world are changing and becoming ever more  spiritualised. The Highest Forces of Creation are constantly adjusting  and modifying the vibrations of the Earth and all its material aspects  are increasingly filling with light.

Our world is changing so  profoundly and in the fullness of time will be such a different place  that, if this were happening too suddenly and quickly, none of us would  be able to cope at all. The going for a great many at present is tough  enough as it is. Whenever world events threaten to overwhelm me, I  remind myself that it is a great privilege to be here at this special  time of transition from one Age into the next. Therefore, let us not  begrudge anything that has to be endured and as joyously as we can each  make our contribution towards creating a more peaceful world. It is a  great honour to be allowed to take an active part in the building of the  New Jerusalem and bringing God’s Eternal Kingdom down to the Earth. So  let us not begrudge giving freely and willingly of our best.

The  Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. Now that we have reached it, God’s  wisdom and truth are flowing ever more forcefully from the loving heart  of the Universe, the Source of all being, into the hearts and souls of  those who are open and ready to receive it. And I rejoice that in the  new age none of us will ever again be required to believe anything  blindly. Naturally, this also applies to my writings. The Bible tells us  in John 14:2: ‘In my Father’s house are many rooms [mansions]. If it  were not so, I would have told you.’ In the traditional versions of the  Scriptures rooms was translated into meaning mansions. However, I prefer  the wording of the Lamsa Bible – see the note about it at the end and  also my booklist. To me, the word ‘rooms’ comes closer to what the Jesus  legend was trying to convey to our world, namely that there are many  different levels of existence in our Father/Mother’s house and each one  is filled with Its presence, which is love.

The Father’s house is  the heart of the whole of Creation and that indeed has many rooms and  therefore plenty of space for every spirit and soul and also for all the  belief systems our world ever experienced. We alone can decide which  one is still the right one for us or whether our spiritual understanding  has already grown beyond the perceptions of religious institutions and  organisations. It is true that the answers to all our questions are  known within. This is because every human heart is an essential and  integral part of the great Universal heart, the dwelling place of our  Highest or God Self and that is the only place on this Earth where  truthful answers can be found.

Only when our inner teacher, our  intuition, tells us that something is true and right, should we believe  whatever anyone presents to us. We neglect this inner voice to our  detriment. Every time you hear, see or read something – including this –  listen to the responses that come through the world of your feelings,  in particular your heart. Things are only true if this part of you says:  ‘Yes, this does make sense. It is true!’ Only then take it on board and  allow it to penetrate your inner and outer consciousness.

When  you listen to what other people have to say about any given subject,  bear in mind that there is no absolute truth, and that everybody’s truth  is at least slightly different from any other. Only when your heart  murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then what you have found is part of your  truth. Stick to it, no matter what anyone else may say about it, because  your inner guidance will never deceive you, lead you astray or let you  down.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 30, 2018)

_*No Regrets
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in this life 
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every one of them, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 31, 2018)

_*The Law Of Karma*_

_*




*_​One of the best explanations of the law  of Karma that ever came my way was James van Praagh’s notes in ‘Reaching  to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through Life and Death’. The following  is the essence of what he writes on page 78 under the heading ‘Karma’:  We are all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’  This is another way of describing the Universal law known as Karma. The  word Karma is Sanskrit in origin and literally means ‘action’. This law  consists of constantly renewing cycles of cause and effect. Simply put,  we are going through our earthly lifetimes either sowing seeds or  throwing rocks. For as long as insist on doing this, in coming lifetimes  we have to reap the effects of everything we thus created, good and bad  alike.

‘These cycles of cause and effect extend through many lifetimes. The  result of our actions today may not necessarily return to us in our  present lifetime, but it is sure to do so eventually. Think of Karma as  paying of debts and of balancing spiritual bank accounts, not  overlooking that we also reap the rewards for the things we did well in  other lifetimes. Karma creates opportunities for all human souls to grow  and progress. Once we have learnt that every one of our thoughts, words  and actions has consequences, the Universe lays the tool for creating  nothing but good and positive Karma for future lifetimes into  everybody’s own hands.’ 

This is how the law of Karma is constantly at work throughout all  worlds, including ours. And because it was designed by God’s wisdom and  love, it benefits us and our world in many different ways. Whatever it  brings to anyone has nothing to do with punishment, retribution and  vengeance. Things of this nature have no place in the language of love,  but belong to the experience world of the lower and lowest development  stages of earthly life. During the middle phase we become more and more  occupied with issues like redemption and forgiveness. In the highest  part we are only interested in expressing and manifesting love’s purest  manifestations and doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

When looked at from the right angle, it can be clearly seen that the law  of Karma is one of opportunities of many different kinds. For example:  for redeeming ourselves and learning something new and doing better in  this lifetime than we did in previous ones, whilst we were still  ignorant of the law of Karma and its effects. The experiences it brings  force us to tap into our inner resources. This helps our consciousness  to expand and we grow stronger and wiser all the time, until eventually  we are ready to bring forth the best that is within us. Through  unselfishly working for the good of all, we ourselves are not only  evolving and moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life, our whole race and world are progressing with us.

Through the Jesus legend the Universal Christ Spirit tells us in St.  John 8:31-32: ‘If you abide by My word, you are truly My disciples. And  you will know the truth and that very truth will make you free.’ What a  long time it has taken humankind to find out that in truth the figure of  the Master Jesus is a symbolism for humankind’s higher Christ nature.  When we finally grasp this concept, it does no longer surprise us that  Jesus can neither save nor redeem us. We know that, if he really had  walked the Earth, he would not have wanted to mislead and hide the truth  from us that no-one can do this except we ourselves. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the Jesus story was inspired by the  Angels  and that it was specifically designed for humankind’s limited  understanding during its spiritual infancy and childhood. Wise ones, who  have matured into adulthood, know that negative Karma only returns to  us when we have become sufficiently strong to deal with it. They accept  the responsibility for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words  and actions and thus take the burden of the cross of their existence  off anyone else’s back, including Jesus’. Shouldering it themselves,  such wise ones do all they can to save and redeem themselves. They are  doing this happily because they know that the same then happens for our  whole world, and that much spiritual progress is possible for those who  are doing this.

Some people, when they become aware of these things and reflect on their  lives so far, may be disappointed about what to them now seems like  negative reactions to Karmic events. This gives them a feeling as if  they had probably not been strong enough to handle the test that came  their way they should have done. At first we all find it hard to believe  that it is us who, during our times of rest and recuperation in the  world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, together with the wise ones  in charge of us, decide what kind of pathway would most benefit our  spiritual development in the coming lifetime. But because the wise ones  know us and our pathway much better than we do, even if we feel ready to  tackle some of our Karmic debts and hope to be sufficiently strong to  redeem them, they may tell us whether this is advisable. If they agree,  we go ahead and apply for our next lifetime. 

Any kind of earthly test and trial is never sent as some kind of  punishment, even though it often feels like that. Invariably they are  intended to assist us with bringing forth and developing our inner  strength and to help us grow in wisdom and understanding. Each time we  emerge from another one, that’s what we have done – even though we are  likely to be unaware of it. So, whenever the going gets tough, it’s good  to remind ourselves that no-one forced us into this lifetime and that  having another go was our own free decision. 

During the periods spent in the world of light we are aware that in  truth we are a spirit and soul, who wishes to evolve and grow through  consciousness expanding experiences. Knowing that we are only ever  temporary residents on the Earth plane makes our choice of wanting to  move forwards and get on with our development an easy one. And every one  of us eventually reaches the point when we mean it most sincerely each  time we say: ‘May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that  everything unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes.’ Through this  our will aligns itself with that of the Highest and that takes apart the  bars of the cross of our lower earthly personality, which we have  carried long enough. 

The cross’s horizontal bar represents our will and the vertical one the  will of God. Saying ‘Thy will and not mine’ lays them side by side and  shows that we trust the living God within, our intuition, to always show  us the right way and ask us only to do that which is good, right and  beautiful. And as every one of our thoughts, words and actions creates  some kind of Karma, this is the best protection against bringing about  more of the negative variety.
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 1, 2018)

_*Walking In The Master’s Footsteps
*_
_*




*_​Whenever  someone has created something unpleasant, negative and maybe downright  evil, what kind of a world would ours be if someone else took the  responsibility for it and made the resulting Karma go away by waving  some kind of a magic wand, just because we say: ‘I believe Jesus  exists.’ It wouldn’t even have to be true, but if it were possible, the  whole thing would be one giant copout. Yet, spiritually there is no such  thing. Everything has to be for real and carried out with the right  intentions behind it. Pretending to be or do something we do not feel  and are convinced of is no good and doesn’t count. Life moves round and  round in circles and whatever we send out creates an impression in the  ethers and our spiritual ledger. No good, kind and loving thought or  word is ever wasted. They return to us in some way, but so do all nasty  and unloving ones.

Everything that comes back to us was created  by us and not inflicted by some unkind and unloving higher force or  fate. At the end of each lifetime we return into the world of light for  rest and recuperation. When this has been attended to sufficiently, as  soon as we feel strong enough together with the wise ones in charge of  us we ourselves decide how far we may be able to get during our next  earthly sojourn with the resolving of outstanding issues and see how far  we can get with repaying of karmic debts. Within the framework of our  ongoing evolutionary development a suitable pathway along the route of  the life lessons that are next in line for us is chosen.

Ignorance  of the Cosmic laws never could protect anyone against living with the  consequences of every one of their thoughts, words and actions. The flow  of our life changes dramatically and the ultimate destiny of requiring  no further earthly lifetimes is approached much more rapidly when we  have reached spiritual adulthood and are aware of the presence of these  laws. Because we then have grown strong enough to accept our  responsibilities and duties as a spark of the Divine, the true meaning  of the Jesus story makes a lot of sense to us. Now we understand that  the only way Christ could ever save and redeem any human being is when  that person’s earthly self becomes aware of its own Christ nature, takes  possession of and develops it. This we do when we freely and willingly  conduct our lives in a manner that is worthy of one of God’s children of  the Earth. In this process the higher aspect of our being gradually  absorbs its lower counterpart, the small earthly self, into itself. With  the passing of time the two parts together evolve into a Christed one  in their own right.

Inspired by the Angels around the throne of  God, the Christ Circle, the Jesus legend was given to our world two  thousand years ago. By depicting the earthly life of a Master soul, the  Angels all along have been showing our race the pathway every human soul  eventually has to walk. As soon as we awaken into our true nature,  learn about the Cosmic laws and the higher purpose of our existence as  sparks of the Divine, we are ready to follow the Master’s example and  walk in his footsteps. Our knowledge opens the gate to the freedom of  spiritual Mastership, which is achieved through the self-mastery of  conducting our lives in harmony with God’s laws, so that no further  negative Karma is created by us. And that’s how every human soul in the  fullness of time has to save and redeem itself.

We are in this  life to cultivate our imaginative powers. Let’s use the creative force  of ours for imagining things that are good and right, beautiful and  positive only and serve the highest good and the greatest joy of all. In  your imagination think of a world that is at peace and where all  creatures, animals and human beings alike, live together in peace and  harmony. Everybody gives of their best and nobody seeks dominion over  and exploits anyone. Do not allow yourself be held down by our planet’s  present state, but look ahead into the golden age of peace that is  surely coming our way. Enter the silence, rise on wings of light into  the spirit world and ask our friends and helpers there to show you what  you can do to bring it into being.

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘There’s A Reason’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2018)

_*Christmas In Our Time
*_
​ _*




*_​ Each time someone accepts the responsibility for
Every one of their thoughts, words and actions
And learns how to control and be in charge of them;
Each time one of us tune the receiver/transmitter station
Of their earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest levels of life.

Each time the Christ spark comes alive
In yet another human heart and soul,
And the true Christ child is born, 
Ceasing to be experienced as an icon and a legend,
But revealing its presence in such a person as
Friendliness and kindness, goodwill and tolerance
Towards all God’s creations, large and small, in all worlds. 

When as a result ever more people of all nations 
Throw away their weapons and make every
Effort to resolve their disputes in peaceful ways;
When they reach out for each other in friendship and love,
The soul of our world heaves a sigh of relief,
And God and the Angels rejoice and sing
That the long promised second coming
And with it the first true Christ-Mass 
Is taking place on the Earth.
With that Christmas at last
Has found its real meaning.

Hallelujah!​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 16, 2018)

_*When A Child Is Born
*_
​ 




​ _A ray of hope flickers through the sky,
A tiny star lights up, way up high.
All across the land dawns a brand new morn’.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

A silent wish sails the seven seas. 
The winds of change whisper in the trees,
And the walls of doubt crumble fast and torn.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

A rosy hue settles all around.
You’ve got the feel you’re on solid ground.
For a spell or two no-one seems forlorn.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

And all this happens, because the world is waiting,
Waiting for one child. Black, white, yellow? 
No-one knows.
But a child that’ll grow up and change tears to laughter,
Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone’s neighbour
And misery and suffering will be words
That will be forgotten forever.

It’s all a dream and illusion now,
It must come true, sometime soon somehow.
All across the land dawns a brand-new morn’.
This comes to pass, when a child is born._

F. Jay
​ To my mind the above song is a  celebration for every soul who re-enters life on the Earth plane to  partake in yet another lifetime of learning and growing opportunities  through its own experiences that are on offer in this world alone. I  suggest changing the following from: ‘This comes to pass, when a child  is born,’ to: ‘This comes to pass, each time a child is born who, with  the help of its parents’ good example, is encouraged to bring forth its  own Christ qualities and so do its share of bringing peace to our world,  the way every human being at the end of its earthly education does.’

The Divine spark of the Universal Christ Spirit’s light is present in  every human heart, though initially merely in seed form. I believe that  the child our world has so long been waiting for is the awakening of the  spark from its slumbering state. That’s when the Christ qualities of  love, kindness to and friendship with all lifeforms that share our  beautiful planet with us, begin to stir within us. The long promised and  yearned for second coming of the Christ is a metaphor for this  development, which for quite some time has been taking place in ever  more individual souls and the collective soul of our whole world.

The influence of the Christ energies is at their most powerful in the  approach to Christmas and some time after it. And the newly born in the  manger represents the process of the Divine characteristics of love and  respect, tolerance and compassion for all life coming alive of every  human heart and soul at the end of its long evolutionary odyssey of  earthly life. The realisation of this provides us with a whole new  understanding of the purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence in  physicality. And that eventually enables even the least devout ones in  our midst to humbly and happily kneel in love and devotion before the  Holy child and its Divine parents. That is what Christmas means to me in  our time. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘The Miracle Of Birth’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## dither (Dec 16, 2018)

What does Christmas mean to me? In a word, nothing. I'm so grateful for the time off work, and that's it.

No offence intended.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 17, 2018)

dither said:


> . . . No offence intended.



None taken; each to their own understanding of the meaning of this celebration.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 18, 2018)

_*A Thrill Of Hope
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Holy Night,
The Christ Star is brightly shining
During the time of the true Saviour’s birth.
The blessing and healing power of Its rays are
Penetrating deeper and deeper into 
The heart and soul of our world
And increasing numbers of human ones
Are responding by opening wide. 

Long lay the world in sin and darkness pining,
But for some time the spiritual rebirth of humankind
Has been taking place. 
Archangel Michael with His/Her golden sword 
Of wisdom and truth keeps on touching our
False beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
And transmutes them into the light
Of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. 

Fall on your knees, O hear the angels voices.
O night Divine, 
O night when the true Christ child is born.
O night Divine, O night, O night Divine.

Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by the cradle 
In everybody’s own heart we stand.
And led by the Christ Star’s light sweetly gleaming,
Wise ones from the spirit realm are helping us
To understand the true meaning of the Christ child
And the symbolism behind the surface words of 
The Jesus legend, that the child’s parents are
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
They are with us. Lovingly they are
Watching and assisting the child’s birth
In ever more human hearts,
Whose symbol is the manger and Bethlehem
Represents the whole of humankind.

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God
Are in charge of the development of us and our world.
They know the needs of everyone and,
As far as our Karma allows,
Are at all times doing their best to fulfil them.
Now they are providing us with the courage and strength
Every one of us needs for the mastering of
The desires of their lower earthly nature
Through bringing forth, 
From deep within our own being,
The qualities of our Christ nature.

Glory be to our world’s true King And Queen 
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ, 
The Light of all lights and Sun of all suns. 
Before them we kneel in adoration,
Giving thanks and praise for allowing us to know that: 
The Divine law is love and its gospel peace;
Everybody is our sibling 
In the vast family of humankind;
When we love and forgive each other,
The karmic chains and shackles dissolve. 
We ourselves created them during past lifetimes 
When we were ignorant of our true nature and did not know
About the presence of God’s Universal laws.

The knowledge of these things takes our world 
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life
Into the new golden age when slavery and oppression,
Warmongering, violence and strife are no longer known.
And that’s why  songs of joy and peace,
Faith and trust are now flowing from our hearts and soul,
As we praise and give thanks to the Divine Trinity’s
Sacred name. 

Each time another one of us becomes aware of their real nature
And starts conducting their life in keeping with this knowledge,
Another Christ child is born in Bethlehem.
Hallelujah! 

Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘O Holy Night’

Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 25, 2018)

_*While Shepherds Watched Their Flocks By Night
*_
​ _*




*_​ While shepherds watched
Their flocks by night,
All seated on the ground,
The Angels of the Lord came down
And glory shone around.
​ As we know by now, no human being is   ever alone in earthly life or anywhere else, although it often feels   that way. Others are constantly walking with us and although they are   invisible to earthly eyes, in the spiritual background of our earthly   existence they are always there, guiding and protecting us, even if the   need arises, against ourselves. Playing the role of good shepherds in   our lives, these beings were attached to us by the wisdom and love of   the Highest to take care of and watch over us. 

Constantly they are observing our spiritual progress and gently steering   us through the inevitable ups and downs of earthly life. And whenever   one of us veers too far to the right or left of our predestined and   self-chosen pathway *, they nudge us back to where we ought to be. When   the going gets too rough to cope on our own, it is our birthright to   reach out for these hands and as soon as one of us calls for their   assistance, they never fail to respond. The good shepherds are our   siblings in the great family of life, who are constantly toiling on our   behalves in the spiritual background of our earthly existence. 

But even though our invisible friends and helpers are steering and   sustaining each one of us, they can and will not do the work for anyone   that is required to expand our consciousness. For a better  understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth this is essential, but  no-one can give  it to us, we ourselves have to do the work. Each one of  our spirit  friends and helpers is pursuing their own individual  evolutionary  pathway, the same as we are, and through this all of us  are growing and  evolving together.

As we also know by now, light spiritually means knowledge and ignorance   darkness. It’s just that each one of us perceives the light of God’s   sacred wisdom and truth through a differently shaped and coloured window   of perception. It consists of the soul impressions that were left   behind by the manifold different experiences of all our lifetimes, up to   this very moment. Independent of how anyone goes about the task of   working with the different illuminating rays of the Highest, all have   their origin in the Great White Light. 

The work the spiritual development demands from each one of us is never   quite the same as anyone else’s. Other people cannot do the work for us   or we cannot do theirs for them. Nevertheless, every pathway is a good   one that incessantly moves every one of us forwards and upwards on the   evolutionary spiral of life. The tasks that present themselves to us  at  any given moment depend on the level of consciousness we have  reached  and the karmic debts that are still waiting to be redeemed by  us, in  keeping with the great evolutionary plan for our whole race and  world. 

Irrespective of what may still have to be faced by us and our world, our   good shepherds will never fail to support us and whenever any one of  us  stumbles and falls and calls for their assistance, they draw very  close  to bring comfort and healing. The spirit world has always  communicated  with us through symbolisms and the shepherds of the  Christmas story are a  metaphor for our helpers in the world of light.  In spite of the fact  that they cannot be seen by earthly eyes, they are  nonetheless there on  the ‘other side’ of the veil of consciousness  that separates our two  worlds. 

Many of them once walked the Earth, the same as we are presently doing.   When they rose above and left behind the desires and concerns of  earthly  life, their spiritual vision opened. They look at us and our  world with  great compassion and love because they understand the  struggles we are  having with our earthly nature only too well. From  where they are now  they are doing their best to coax their human  siblings on the Earth  plane forwards and upwards on their pathway. They  encourage us to follow  their example and never give up, but to  persevere with our efforts so  that in the fullness of time our energies  will be right for joining them  on a higher level of life.

The Bible in St. Matthew 18:10-14 tells us: ‘Make sure you do not   despise one of these little ones, for I say to you, the Angels always   see the face of my Father in Heaven. The son of man has come to save   what was lost. What do you think? If a man should have a hundred sheep   and one of them is lost, would he not leave the ninety nine on the   mountain and go in search of the one that is lost? And if he should find   it, truly I say to you, he rejoices over it more than over the ninety   nine that were not lost. Even so, your Father in Heaven does not want   one of His little ones to be lost.’ 

What could this teaching be trying to tell us? The answer lies in its   symbolisms. Let’s take a look at the little ones first. This does not   necessarily mean young in age in physical life, i.e. children, but the   young and inexperienced souls among God’s children of the Earth. They   are our siblings in the family of humankind and the teaching advices us   not to look down our noses on them or to sit in judgement * over them. 

The mountain represents the highest level of life from which each one of   us once descended on the road down the slopes that led us into   experiencing life in physicality. At a later stage this is followed by   an ascent up the steep face of the mountain that takes us back home into   the conscious awareness of our true nature and oneness with God. 

All God’s children of the Earth are sheep in the flock of the good   shepherds. Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, at all times we   can graze safely on the pastures of the spiritual mountain and that only   because they were appointed by the Highest to look after each one of  us  every moment of our existence. This applies wherever we may find   ourselves in this world or all others. It is in the nature of our race’s   earthly education that for certain periods we have to stray from that   which is good, right and beautiful. To become familiar with the desires   of our lower animal nature, they first have to experienced. And the   message of the above teaching is that if one of us gets lost along the   way, our good shepherds will come to the rescue and see to it that we   shall not be stuck on the lower and lowest levels of earthly life   forever. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘God’s Chosen People’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 31, 2018)

_*Santa’s Retirement
*_
_*




*_​Once upon a time around Christmas, Santa  noticed that his toy making elves were beginning to show their age by  working much slower than they used to. Besides it seemed that not many  children on Earth wanted the toys his helpers had always been so good at  making. Computers and mobiles phones were much preferred these days.  Apart from that, apprentices could not be found anywhere because the  younger generations of elves were no longer interested in following in  the footsteps of their elders. They preferred watching earthlings with  their computer games. 

When on top of all that, Mrs. Claus told Santa that her mother was  coming to stay with them over Christmas, for the first time he  experienced pre-Christmas stress. Well, never mind, he thought, I’ll  have a look at how the reindeer are preparing themselves for the great  night. Alas, they too had got too long in the tooth and lost their  appetite for flying through the air, carried by the magic of Christmas,  and pulling the heavy sledge with Santa and his toys. Here too  replacements were hard to find because the young reindeer were more  interested in moving around freely on their own. Some of them had  already run away, the good Heavens alone know where to.

So the old man went to start loading his sleigh. Unfortunately, one of  the floorboards had cracked and his toy bag fell through the hole  scattering its contents far and wide on the ground below. That was the  last straw that broke the proverbial camel’s back. Santa felt he could  not cope with any more mishaps. To fortify himself he returned to the  house for a glass of cider and maybe a tot of rum. For quite some time  he had needed this much more frequently than in his younger days. Alas,  the elves had finished the cider and Mrs Claus had hidden the rum. She  hated to see Santa in a somewhat inebriated state taking the reins of  his sledge. 

At that moment the doorbell rang. Greatly irritated about yet another  disturbance, Santa marched to the door and yanked it open. To his  surprise an Angel stood before him, who greeted him with a smile and  said: ‘Santa, I hope you don’t mind me calling. We have been watching  you for some time and I have come to tell you that the Angelic Council  on the highest level of life has decided that you have done more than  enough of this kind of work. You have served humankind well and with  immediate effect are going to retire. 

From now on, people will have to do without you. Instead we have given  them the Christmas tree as one of the many symbols for the tree of life  or knowledge. The custom of cutting an evergreen and bringing it indoors  is first going to be part of the Nordic Yule celebrations during the  shortest and darkest days of winter. Christianity will later import this  custom in the process of suppressing what they declare to be pagan  religions. 

Instead of bringing Christmas presents, this year you are getting one  for a change. I have brought you a bottle of your favourite brand of  cider and of rum. Keep them in a place where no-one can get at them. And  with a ‘Cheers, Santa,’ the Angel vanished from his view. 

This is how it came about that, to honour Santa and the Angels, people  lay chocolate Santas wrapped in silver foil underneath their Christmas  trees and hang small statues of Angels into it. With the passing of time  evergreen trees and conifers in particular have become symbols for  God’s eternal love that neither waxes nor wanes with the coming and  going of the seasons – our world’s and our own. No matter where we are  and what we get up to, this is the only kind of love that is faithful  and true and never leaves us. 

The Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, with the help of the Angels and Masters of  the spirit realm once brought us the Jesus legend and the message: ‘I am  the way, the truth and the life.’ Even though it was misunderstood for a  long time, the meaning of this message for us and our world always has  been: ‘I am the I am. I am as much part of you as you are part of Me. I  am the living God within you, who knows the way of all things and the  answers to all your questions. I am the truth, the love and the life  within you.’ The same voice is now telling us: ‘Rejoice, beloved  children of the Earth, for at present ever more of you are waking up  into the awareness of their true nature and Mine. This helps them to  realise that in truth they are a spark of Me and that the essence of  their being is spirit and soul and therefore eternal and immortal like  Me.’ 

To paraphrase the American journalist Charles Bishop Kuralt, 1934-1997:  ‘It’s beneficial for our individual and collective mental and spiritual  wellbeing to remind ourselves frequently that our whole world is not in  flames and that there are people in our world besides politicians,  entertainers and criminals, who are doing good things.’ And that’s how  many small people in many small places doing small things can and indeed  do change our world. 

I am convinced there is much more goodness than evil in our world. It’s  just that most of us prefer to do good things quietly in the background  and therefore draw little attention. Yet, even if not many in our world  can see what we are doing, God and the Angels most certainly do. Every  good deed that is carried out quietly creates a credit entry in our  spiritual bankbook, but ostentatious ones that are merely for publicity  do not.
God bless and hope you had a magical Christmas time.

A Happy and Blessed New Year to you and your loved ones.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 24, 2019)

_*Christmas Prayer*_







O Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please give us eyes this Christmas
To see the Christmas Star.
And give us ears to hear the song
Of the Angels from afar.

With eyes and ears attuned
To Your wisdom and truth from above,
May the Christmas Angels’ message speak to us
Of the renewal of hope, faith and love.

With the gift of these things light our world,
When our way seems too frightening and dark,
So that even in stormy times our hearts and souls
Know how to sing with the sweetness of a lark.

Help us to trust in Your presence unseen,
So that we know beyond all seeing
That in your infinite Your Father/Motherly love
We shall eternally be safe and have our being.

May Your love fill our hearts to overflowing
To help us remove the barriers
Of colour, race and creed,
And reach out to anyone in need.
Amen

Jelise
Edited by Aquarius

With love to all our friends on this forum.
God bless you and keep you safe, forever.

Courtjester & Aquarius 

* * *
​


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 28, 2019)

I'd say that Christmas, or any of the other titles of the season, is a mix of three things, in various combinations:

1) The religious aspect, of whatever variety.

2) The social aspect, since people are largely off work/school and it's an expected time for family and friends to visit with each other, travel to see each other, share a big meal, etc.

3) The giving/receiving aspect, whether store bought or homemade gifts, or remembering those less fortunate and donating to charities. 

I don't have a problem with any of the three aspects. But I do get annoyed with know-it-alls who don't mind their own business about how others should do it all. Ugh.


----------

